# Rate the Last Movie You Saw Thread: Rock Bottom - - Part 41



## Reznor (Jun 20, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Jun 20, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2015)

[youtube]ROqg4lxQpfw[/youtube]


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2015)

glitched grape 

wat a piss poor DJ name


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

How tall are you yasha?


----------



## Grape (Jun 20, 2015)

Warudo, please.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

So uh...

How gay was the current Hannibal episode? When people said Hanna wanted to fuck Will, I took it as a joke; Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2015)

Warudo



Nice try bro, better luck next time


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2015)

i don't sit around trying to snipe last post


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2015)

plus i'm running mgs5 in the background and stupid downloadhelper addon causing firefox to run super slow

wat am in 1998 with this processing speed?


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2015)

i might also have 70 tabs open half of them being porn other half R& B soundcloud baby making musik


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> So uh...
> 
> How gay was the current Hannibal episode? When people said Hanna wanted to fuck Will, I took it as a joke; Now I'm not so sure.



youve been trolled b


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2015)

para is okay with the tumblr fanfic


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2015)

wait is that what tyler looked like? 

why does yasha have his pic? 

stalker is real


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2015)

Unless Hannibal deciding


*Spoiler*: __ 



that he has to eat Will




is gay then Warudo just shitposting


----------



## Yasha (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm willing to sacrifice Titty and Warudo to get Tyler back.

Amen.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2015)

I'd get rid of a good chunk of you to bring back Vault and Tyler tbh


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2015)

i'd sacrifice yasha for nothing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

>No one knows Hannibal as much as Will
>No one knows Will as much as Hannibal
>"You love him"
>"I forgive you"

The undertones are kinda hard to ignore


----------



## Yasha (Jun 20, 2015)

視差 said:


> I'd get rid of a good chunk of you to bring back Vault and Tyler tbh



That Griffith's level commitment.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2015)

forgiveness is gay?

Gesy

did someone break your heart?  You can tell us b

We here for you


----------



## Yasha (Jun 20, 2015)

Gesy is living dat irredeemable life.


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2015)

The World said:


> i don't sit around trying to snipe last post



I only did it after Yasha gave me an idea to troll you, as a way of continuing the theme of the previous thread.

Maybe this can become a new trend?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

Sta- stahp 

Just having fun bro. I don't seriously think it'll go anywhere.


----------



## Grape (Jun 20, 2015)

so bored, and im outta weed


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2015)

gesy should steal some of yasha's thai ladyboys 

maybe then he will learn a lesson in tolerance


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2015)

Grape said:


> so bored, and im outta weed



smoke yourself


----------



## Yasha (Jun 20, 2015)

I treat most of you as ladyboys.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 20, 2015)

Stunna stabbing VBD in the back smh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

i love y'all as much as my own children.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 20, 2015)

Glad that Gesy getting used to the new role assigned to him.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2015)

Dat Athena.


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2015)

Come to think of it, your current avy is probably not a wise choice to use around Gesy either, Yasha.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> Come to think of it, your current avy is probably not a wise choice to use around Gesy either, Yasha.



I did my best to make her face as pedo-proof as possible. If that doesn't stop the likes of Gesy and Masterrace, god save us all.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Glad that Gesy getting used to the new role assigned to him.



 **


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> i love y'all as much as my own children.



What a scary statement given our recent discovery of your preferences.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

Stunna ruined Tomorrowland for me.


----------



## Grape (Jun 20, 2015)

Stunna ruined Gone Girl for me.


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Stunna ruined Tomorrowland for me.



I thought that was me?


----------



## Grape (Jun 20, 2015)

That avatar is shit, D. Change it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

I'd marry Rosamund Pike's character in a heartbeat.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2015)

So I have a garment bag.  It has a big logo on it and it says US Air Force.  Is it a bad idea to bring a bag like that to Rome?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2015)

It seems like a terrible idea to me.  But it is a good bag and is basically exactly what I need for this trip.


----------



## Grape (Jun 20, 2015)

Rukia making a personal trip to go laugh at the Greek's economy.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2015)

Grape said:


> Stunna ruined Gone Girl for me.


Sorry. 




~Gesy~ said:


> I'd marry Rosamund Pike's character in a heartbeat.


Same.


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> So I have a garment bag.  It has a big logo on it and it says US Air Force.  Is it a bad idea to bring a bag like that to Rome?



Yo, for real dude, try not to carry anything that can be easily cut away or snatched while in Rome.

I was walking around with minimal shit when I was there. Cuz their thieves are OP. And know exactly which confusing maze-like streets to take, in order to escape.

Also, regarding your US Air Force conundrum, just make sure the logo is facing inwards toward you, and not the general public.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah.  We are concerned about thieves too.  This trip is starting to seem like a headache.  Toronto in September will hopefully make up for it.


----------



## Grape (Jun 20, 2015)

Who's "we"?


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm not 100% sure, but I believe this is a family trip including Rukia's parents as well. I think they might do this once a year or so.


----------



## Ae (Jun 20, 2015)

視差 said:


> I'd get rid of a good chunk of you to bring back Vault and Tyler tbh



Yeah I can name 5 easily


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

I liked Chee, I'd like to make a trade for Masterrace.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2015)

Chee never left.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'd marry Rosamund Pike's character in a heartbeat.





Stunna said:


> Same.



this is why women can say with some merit than men are generally dumber than them


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

Don't play with my heart this way, Stunna.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> >No one knows Hannibal as much as Will
> >No one knows Will as much as Hannibal
> >"You love him"
> >"I forgive you"
> ...



are you only just getting the homoeroticism in will and hannibal's relationship


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

that isn't to say that will and hannibal are actually sexually attracted to each other, it's to say that fuller likes adding in the suggestion of erotic elements in order to complicate their dynamic. those elements have been there for a long while


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

I said earlier I ignored it for the most part until this current episode.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

well you said you took people saying hannibal wanted to fuck will as a joke 

which isn't the same as saying you ignored the actual homoeroticism in hannibal, at all

but people here suck at articulating themselves so okay


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> this is why women can say with some merit than men are generally dumber than them



I think being attracted to crazy broads is a black thing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

Hannibal and Will is my new Turk and J.D.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

視差 said:


> I think being attracted to crazy broads is a black thing



I should've known...

I sensed a lot of soul in Enno


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

視差 said:


> I think being attracted to crazy broads is a black thing



i feel like i've seen examples of it in plenty of white dudes doe

and, of course, we have enno


----------



## Ae (Jun 20, 2015)

視差 said:


> I think being attracted to crazy broads is a black thing



Para with the surprise racism


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2015)

>surprise

Para is more racist than Yasha

and that's saying something


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >surprise
> 
> Para is more racist than Yasha
> 
> and that's saying something



buggin out pls


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2015)

fuck u stunna


----------



## Ae (Jun 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >surprise
> 
> Para is more racist than Yasha
> 
> and that's saying something



It's not racist if it's true

Para is educated and cultured

Unlike the rest of you


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

para
what do u think of do the right thing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

I'd rather crazy than boring


----------



## Ae (Jun 20, 2015)

You're all opinionated nerds with a keyboard


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> para
> what do u think of do the right thing



it's a great film.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'd rather crazy than boring



in the context of us talking about gone girl rosamund pike, a psychopathic murderer, as the example of crazy?


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2015)

rosamund pike's character from Doom

I'd marry her in a heartbeat


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

視差 said:


> it's a great film.



cool


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> in the context of us talking about gone girl rosamund pike, a psychopathic murderer, as the example of crazy?



Honestly no

But I like to think so


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

She can be my Hannibal Lector


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

gesy, you think you're will graham, but you're just franklin


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2015)

ouch

man Luc

that was just mean.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2015)

Luc got no chill


----------



## Grape (Jun 21, 2015)

I could handle the Gone Girl-crazy

Be straight feeding that bitch Xanax.


----------



## Grape (Jun 21, 2015)

On the cool though Para, I'm super worried about the super rare cannabis genetics in Northern California. 

Decades of work could just dry up 

Literally.


----------



## Ae (Jun 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> I could handle the Gone Girl-crazy
> 
> Be straight feeding that bitch Xanax.



That's if any women would let you handle them


----------



## Grape (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Samavarti (Jun 21, 2015)

[vimeo]127624281[/vimeo]

Looks promising, really like the art style.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 21, 2015)

視差 said:


> ouch
> 
> man Luc
> 
> that was just mean.





~Gesy~ said:


> Luc got no chill



i see an opportunity, i gotta attack it

just like jordan


----------



## Ae (Jun 21, 2015)

Stunna 2.0


----------



## Grape (Jun 21, 2015)

Masta on a roll.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2015)

Fox News is the devil


----------



## Ae (Jun 21, 2015)

I was never that attracted to Cara, and maybe it's the outfit (it's definitely the outfit), but

[YOUTUBE]0AUac4z2HTU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2015)

Damn.  I want to be the producer that booked those 4 guests for the same show.  My career would be going places.


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2015)

cara is fine like wine but babs is better


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2015)

Holy shit.  Star Wars Rebels just came became worthy of my time.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2015)

Stunna.  You fake ass Star Wars fan.  You better be all in on this.


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2015)

i'm all in cause im a real SW fan unlike stooner


----------



## Grape (Jun 21, 2015)

Rukia, you told me like 4 years ago that you didn't like Star Wars.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

The World said:


> i'm all in cause im a real SW fan unlike stooner



I believe the correct spelling is Stoona, which is how I spelled it after Jena's lulzy pronunciation via vocaroo was discovered.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2015)

True Detective is back today

blushingpusheen.jpg


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2015)

wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut

holy shit para


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2015)

Where is Jena's Grey review?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> Rukia, you told me like 4 years ago that you didn't like Star Wars.


Come on now.  Who would like it after the prequels?

I like A New Hope and I like the Empire Strikes Back.  James Earl Jones was in this.  Of course I am going to give it a chance.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

The World said:


> wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut
> 
> holy shit para



Son, I am disappointed in your television relevancy game

Also, it's been so long since Para last used Pusheen, that it's probably feeling like:


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2015)

High quality post Detective.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Where is Jena's Grey review?



I think Jena had to check into the hospital after I hooked her up with a copy of Slow West.

Her diagnosis is OP Thirst


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> High quality post Detective.



Dude, I don't know if this is a comedy or a serious film.

[YOUTUBE]921UzgGkcVw[/YOUTUBE]

It's tripping me out


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2015)

I don't know either Detective.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 21, 2015)

it is literally impossible for me to take will ferrell seriously 

like i have a pavlovian reaction to his face where i just shift into the comedy mindset


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2015)

I actually enjoy movies like that.  Sort of reminds me of the Babysitter with Alicia Silverstone or Poison Ivy with Drew Barrymore.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2015)

from what i've read the film is parts serious and parody


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> it is literally impossible for me to take will ferrell seriously
> 
> like i have a pavlovian reaction to his face where i just shift into the comedy mindset



Thing is, othen than Anchorman 1 and a couple scenes from Talladega Nights, I can't even find him funny


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> Dude, I don't know if this is a comedy or a serious film.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]921UzgGkcVw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It's tripping me out



I never recall seeing Farrell in a comedy before, can you recommend me one of his comedy films?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 21, 2015)

i think the other guys is his best movie but different strokes


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2015)

*A Most Violent Year*

Well acted and well directed and holds a certain mystique that is rarely seen today. I known  of Oscar Issacs like a month ago but he's slowly creeping onto my "people you should watch without question" list.

A-

*The Babadook*

A Boogieman story using the theme of grief and acceptance to push the story forward; it tells the story of a grieving widow and her troubled child being tormented by a demonic figure named "Babadook" . It was quite a creepy film, but not in the way one may expect. And though third act didn't sit right with me, This is definitely not your typical horror flick.

B-


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2015)

Ferrel was great as Ashley Schaffer in Eastbound and Down

Talladega Nights is the best Ferrell film, it's sooooooooooooo good


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Poison Ivy with Drew Barrymore.



Or Poison Ivy with Alyssa Milano


----------



## Grape (Jun 21, 2015)

Hmmm...

Will Ferrel movies?

I'll do my top 5 I guess.

1. Step Brothers
2. Anchorman
3. The Producers
4. Zoolander
5. Talladega Nights

Honorable mention - Night at the Roxbury

Cuz nostalgia is cancerous.


----------



## Grape (Jun 21, 2015)

Strictly "Will Ferrell" movies..


1. Step Brothers
2. Anchorman
3. Talladega Nights
4. Blades of Glory
5. The Other Guys


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> Or Poison Ivy with Alyssa Milano


That was a little different because she was seducing a professor.  She looked hot.  But she was never totally dedicated to the seduction game either.  She ended up backing out.  And the professor had become obsessed by that point.  He was ultimately the antagonist.  I remember watching it back-to-back with Embrace of the Vampire about 10 years ago.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Embrace of the Vampire.





**


----------



## Ae (Jun 21, 2015)

Para, why doesn't the KT show up to guests?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2015)

because of new rules and shit and mbxx

it is what it is


----------



## Grape (Jun 21, 2015)

KT too hard for the soft hearts of nubs.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

視差 said:


> because of new rules and shit and mbxx
> 
> it is what it is



Sorry, can you clarify the new rules?

And other shenanigans?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (5 members and *1 guests*)


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2015)

So I had to research some Will Farrell movies since no one was kind enough to give me a recommendation.

Lego Movie, Zoolander, Superstar, Semi Pro, and old school


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

lol, dis veil of secrecy as if this is a high level government project


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2015)

Zoolander is GOAT BOAT

But I wouldn't call it a Will Farrell movie

Fuck Farrell and watch Zoolander, Huey.


----------



## Ae (Jun 21, 2015)

Maybe you should stop people from posting illegal links 

I'll gladly report them


----------



## Grape (Jun 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> lol, dis veil of secrecy as if this is a high level government project



They're trying to avoid prosecution for being a hub for illegal movies, music, etc.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> They're trying to avoid prosecution for being a hub for illegal movies, music, etc.



I know, that's obvious, but hiding the KT from plain view, is kind of weird though. Since there isn't a huge rampant spree of link posting here.

People only do that in the that Media Pimps section


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2015)

sorry i meant ddl links, which you have


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> The illegality of his actions is dependent on which country he is. In India is perfectly legal but not in the US.



Pretty sure he said he resides in North Carolina.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2015)

I think that was a slip of the tongue Detective, sounds like Para's been dragging your name in the mud in the mod lounge. That's not cool Para, innocent until proven guilty!


----------



## Ae (Jun 21, 2015)

I regret bring it up

It doesn't matter tbh

It's not like this thread is so great, that it would impel guests to register just to post here.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I regret bring it up
> 
> It doesn't matter tbh
> 
> It's not like this thread is so great, that it would impel guests to register just to post here.



Because this is the only thread in the section right?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2015)

It's the only active thread, other than the Jurassic World thread not even Marvel can slow down the JW train.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2015)

This section doesn't need to be highly active to serve it's purpose. Films and Television are still discussed on a regular basis.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2015)

Drama sells.

Let's say for example Stunna started to act out and a huge fight ensue between Stunna and the entire regulars. The Stunna breaks down crying explaining to us how he was abuse as kid and was forever scarred.

There would be easily 50 members viewing this thread along with another 100 guests.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

Yeah, Huey has a point.

There was an unusual amount of guests in this thread during Gesy's whole AthenaGate scandal last month.


----------



## Ae (Jun 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Because this is the only thread in the section right?



No

It belongs in the archive

and 

It isn't even named correctly


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah, Huey has a point.
> 
> There was an unusual amount of guests in this thread during Gesy's whole AthenaGate scandal last month.



Only cause Para likes to call people over to laugh at my pain

If you want drama, check the Blender or NF cafe. We're here to discuss films!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2015)

Masterrace that kind of talk comes at a price. We lost Vaulto the last time someone talked liked that.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Only cause Para likes to call people over to laugh at my pain
> 
> If you want drama, check the Blender or NF cafe. We're here to discuss films!



Fuck no, that place is a hellhole. Anyone who regular posts in there needs to have their sanity checked.

KT and the NBA section are the 2 best sections of the forum.


----------



## Ae (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm fine with losing some regulars that isn't Para*


----------



## Ae (Jun 21, 2015)

*How To Get Vault Back


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> Fuck no, that place is a hellhole. Anyone who regular posts in there needs to have their *sanity checked*.
> 
> KT and the NBA section are the 2 best sections of the forum.



I have you know I had a ctscan last 3 months and I'm perfectly sane. That wasn't very nice.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Stunna.  You fake ass Star Wars fan.  You better be all in on this.





The World said:


> i'm all in cause im a real SW fan unlike stooner


I'm a huge ass fan of the original trilogy

I don't feel obligated to care about anything else


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2015)

favorite film of the original trilogy, Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2015)

The Empire Strikes Back.

That or the scenes in Jedi where Luke is on the Death Star II.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'm a huge ass fan of the original trilogy
> 
> I don't feel obligated to care about anything else






I'm not sure if I can believe you, the original trilogy was like 20 years before your time.  Maybe you are now recently a huge fan since Star Wars VII is coming out this year and that's cool to be a new fan but there isn't any need to lie to make yourself seem cool.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2015)

tfw I've been a known SW fan since before Huey even started posting here

troll pls


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2015)

You have been known a star wars fan for a whole of 1 year before I posted here? That really doesn't make any sense as when I first came here other posters had to come to me via PM's to justify your aggressive actions.

I'll be honest if it wasn't for Detective or Rukia I would have thought Stunna was a bully.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

Guys, I just logged out to view the main forum, and can still see the KT. Maybe it's an issue with the skins you are using? I am on KLK Beta.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2015)

That's exactly why no one can have a civilize talk with you in this thread, it's always with the mocking. One day when you get a little mature you'll hopefully gain some wisdom.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2015)

You tell'em Huey


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

Detective said:
			
		

> Preet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is where we stand so far.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2015)

shutcho ass, Gesy


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

Fight him, Stoona

:33


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> You tell'em Huey



You see Gesy, I'm honestly trying here. I'm reaching out to Stunna and just spits in my face. Big tough guy across his computer monitor.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> Fight him, Stoona
> 
> :33



No, I am not encouraging any more violence here. Last thing we need is more black men killing other black men from ignorant aggression!


----------



## Grape (Jun 21, 2015)

Can you mediocre fucks argue over something interesting for once?


----------



## Ae (Jun 21, 2015)

Gone Girl
Edge of Tomorrow
Muholland Dr.

All on HBO right now


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Gone Girl
> Edge of Tomorrow
> Muholland Dr.
> 
> All on HBO right now



Man, I can't say it enough, but Edge of Tomorrow was such a delightful surprise. I was only going to see it for toned as fuck Emily Blunt, but the story was actually engaging.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

True Detective's new season begins in 30 minutes


----------



## Ae (Jun 21, 2015)

I actually anticipated it, but because I thought the poster looked neat. 

and Tom Cruise!


----------



## Grape (Jun 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> True Detective's new season begins in 30 minutes



Only two hours before your cheap ass can stream it.


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> True Detective's new season begins in 30 minutes



On snap.  Didn't realize that it was starting tonight.  Here's to hoping that it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Ae (Jun 21, 2015)

Dream said:


> On snap.  Didn't realize that it was starting tonight.  Here's to hoping that it doesn't disappoint.



Stop slacking and archive these threads


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2015)

We aren't archiving these threads anymore.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2015)

Dream said:


> We aren't archiving these threads anymore.



Thank you, Dream is a great mod.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

Dream said:


> We aren't archiving these threads anymore.


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm not a mod.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

Shut yo mouth Preet, you know what he means


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2015)

Dream said:


> I'm not a mod.



My apologies, you're a great admin.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

Huey, this kindness


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2015)

I like to think if I be kind to other, they too will return the favor to someone else.


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2015)

Huey


----------



## Grape (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey Preet. Make my name all purple and cool and shit.

Seriously. It's 2015.

I've been asking for at least 9 years.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> Hey Preet. Make my name all purple and cool and shit.
> 
> Seriously. It's 2015.
> 
> I've been asking for at least 9 years.



inb4 modfuck where Grape's name becomes "all purple and cool and shit" because of how his sentence looks.


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2015)

Detective


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2015)

it             begins


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 21, 2015)

Great avatar Stunna


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

Dream said:


> Detective



sasuga


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2015)

In honor of Father's Day, lets look back at the worst dads in television as a coping mechanism for not having one.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Grape (Jun 21, 2015)

Quite acceptable.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

I wonder if all purple and cool and shit even has anymore name changes left, to switch back, since he used one up requesting his current username?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 21, 2015)

Someone should write a fanfic about Stannis reuniting with his family in afterlife.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Someone should write a fanfic about Stannis reuniting with his family in afterlife.


----------



## Grape (Jun 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> I wonder if all purple and cool and shit even has anymore name changes left, to switch back, since he used one up requesting his current username?




As I said before, it's quite acceptable. 

My name is pretty fucking dope.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 21, 2015)

Yeah, cool moniker.

Why is your usertitle Puddin'?


----------



## Grape (Jun 21, 2015)

I just haven't changed it yet


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 21, 2015)

Dope



Rating: Watch in theaters

This movie was so good. Really cool coming of age film. It was Friday meets Project X meets awesome. The guy playing the protagonist (Shameik Moore) is really talented and I looking forward to see where he goes. Plenty of humor, drama, and whatever you could want.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Dope
> 
> 
> 
> ...



                 .


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Dope
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mike, how was Zoe Kravitz?


----------



## Grape (Jun 21, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Dope
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to go ahead and guess that he does another black film before being bumped up to a secondary character in white movie, and finally doing made for TV movies on OwnTV.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> Mike, how was Zoe Kravitz?



She was decent, she's not in it too much. She was looking good, just like mom though.



all purple and cool and shit said:


> I'm going to go ahead and guess that he does another black film before being bumped up to a secondary character in white movie, and finally doing made for TV movies on OwnTV.



I hope not. Dude could really breakout, he was especially good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2015)

all purple and cool and shit said:


> I'm going to go ahead and guess that he does another black film before being bumped up to a secondary character in white movie, and finally doing made for TV movies on OwnTV.



Becoming the next Will Smith is possible too


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2015)

making a string of hits till finally crashing and burning and becoming washed up?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2015)

So for father's day, I marathon Gundam: 08th MS Team with the wife. It's both of ours fave Anime/Gundam. I usually watch this series once a year.

A++




This anime is like fine wine it gets better with age.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2015)

Don't know about True Detective 2 yet.  But those opening credits were pretty good.  Between this and Daredevil.  I feel like shows are really prioritizing the opening credits lately.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 21, 2015)

視差 said:


> making a string of hits till finally crashing and burning and becoming washed up?



You mean becoming a household name and icon?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2015)

True Detective 2 so far isn't topping the last series, but I remain interested.



視差 said:


> making a string of hits till finally crashing and burning and becoming washed up?



Pretty much..

Sad truth is as a black actor, he'll be lucky to have the career Will or Idris had.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 21, 2015)

Dissing Sir Willard


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Dissing Sir Willard



Will more washed up than Fat Wade


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Dissing Sir Willard



lol sorry Mike, it looks like he's taking whatever he can get at this point.

He's still making bank and starring in mainstream films though, so I ain't mad at him.


----------



## Ae (Jun 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Don't know about True Detective 2 yet.  But those opening credits were pretty good.  Between this and Daredevil.  I feel like shows are really prioritizing the opening credits lately.



Mad Men will never be topped


----------



## Ae (Jun 21, 2015)

Dream said:


> We aren't archiving these threads anymore.



what does Detective have on you?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> You mean becoming a household name and icon?



That's a good way to spin it

Where's the lie tho


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> what does Detective have on you?



Nothing         .


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

Not even a minute into True Detective S2, and there is a kid that reminds me of an inverted version of Stunna

By inverted, I mean his colours have been switched inside out


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2015)

The first episode of True Detective was adequate as a set-up episode.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2015)

Rachel Mcadams was fine as hell 

And so was that hispanic chick


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2015)

Rachel McAdams has a new butt double.  Or maybe that was her real derriere?


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> And so was that hispanic chick



She is a character on Person of Interest. They call her Detective Datass

You should check that show out, Gesy.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2015)

man

Weird Science is a creepy ass movie


----------



## Karasu (Jun 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> She is a character on Person of Interest. *They call her Detective Datass*
> 
> You should check that show out, Gesy.



 

yes...yes they do




Stunna said:


> man
> 
> Weird Science is a creepy ass movie




Haven't seen that in forever. Creepy in what way?


----------



## Grape (Jun 21, 2015)

Weird Science was dope as fuck.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Haven't seen that in forever. Creepy in what way?


You do remember the premise, right?


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> You do remember the premise, right?



I used to watch the television show, but I heard they made some changes from the film it was based on(which I never saw, but didn't care to), so spoil us.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

_"Buttfuck your father with your mom's headless corpse."_

Lebron XII's

They are serious business, so don't fuck with them by stealing a kid's pair


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2015)

telling you the premise wouldn't be spoiling--disregarding the fact that the movie's 30 years old

two nerds are tired of being losers and sexually frustrated, so through bullshit 80's computer magic science, they create a supermodel who has magical reality-warping powers that they use as a slave to sate their desires for popularity and arousal.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2015)

as you might be able to tell, the movie is dumb as shit


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> telling you the premise wouldn't be spoiling--disregarding the fact that the movie's 30 years old
> 
> two nerds are tired of being losers and sexually frustrated, so through bullshit 80's computer magic science, they create a supermodel who has magical reality-warping powers that they use as a slave to sate their desires for popularity and arousal.



That seems like the same as the TV show, except, the "magic genie" as they called it in the show, played by Prime Vanessa Angel (  ) granted wishes of her own free will, and denied ones she didn't like.


----------



## Grape (Jun 21, 2015)

It's classic. How could you hate Weird Science?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2015)

because it's unfunny, made me uncomfortable, and is dumb as hell


----------



## Grape (Jun 21, 2015)

Detective would shit bricks over Weird Science on the cool.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2015)

Haven't seen it, but what Stunna explained does sound dumb as shit.

Lol @ compter magic, the 80's man.


----------



## Grape (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Karasu (Jun 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> It's classic. How could you hate Weird Science?



It's been a long time, but he's probably freaking about the Gary, Wyatt and Lisa dynamic.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Haven't seen it, but what Stunna explained does sound dumb as shit.
> 
> Lol @ compter magic, the 80's man.


they design ever detail about her--from her body to her mind. The dude doesn't like smart girls, so he programs her to have the intellect of a fifth grader

but the other dude also scans a picture of Einstein (so the computer of course knows and somehow has access to Einstein's intellect) and applies that to her as well?

shit made zero sense


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2015)

and she could teleport and mind control and create shit out of thin air and


----------



## Karasu (Jun 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> and she could teleport and mind control and create shit out of thin air and



And these things are "creepy?"


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2015)

obviously those things fall under the "dumb as hell" category


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]sreZNeJOk4o[/YOUTUBE]

Man, that dialogue at the end + that guitar riff, was perfect.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2015)

the programming a sexy slave woman who has the intellect of a fifth grader was definitely sketchers as fuk tho


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> the programming a sexy slave woman who has the intellect of a fifth grader was definitely sketchers as fuk tho



Sounds like Masterrace Science, instead of Weird Science, in some ways.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> they design ever detail about her--from her body to her mind. The dude doesn't like smart girls, so he programs her to have the intellect of a fifth grader
> 
> but the other dude also scans a picture of Einstein (so the computer of course knows and somehow has access to Einstein's intellect) and applies that to her as well?
> 
> shit made zero sense



It's dumb now, But computers were foreign to the general public.  It's a bit of a stretch but you can even see it as a satirical piece.


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

2deepthroat4him


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

The True Detective premiere was slammin

I'm all in


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 22, 2015)

Hell yeah it was.

I'm convinced that is Rachel McAdam's real ass too.


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> The True Detective premiere was slammin
> 
> I'm all in



Dat cinematography

And Farrell's character is OP corrupt, it's so good


----------



## Karasu (Jun 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> the programming a sexy slave woman who has the intellect of a fifth grader was definitely sketchers as fuk tho



 

Here I thought you were talking about the two friends essentially creating a single ideal woman. Relationally that would be strange/creepy. Don't remember the fifth grade thing - obviously she didn't turn out that way. Perhaps that had more to do with the Einstein part of the equation you mentioned earlier 


She was fine though


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

> Here I thought you were talking about the two friends essentially creating a single ideal woman.


yeah, no, that's creepy as shit

like, unarguably so

the movie revolved around such an uncomfortable topic that it was bound and determined not to address

like, immediately after creating this sentient being, what do they do? question it? test it somehow? discuss the ramifications of what they've done?

they take a group shower and they watch her bathe herself


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Bluebeard said:


> I'm convinced that is Rachel McAdam's real ass too.



I want to believe


----------



## Grape (Jun 22, 2015)

What if they were putting in a video playing feature in the forum, and that's why they're not letting people in Konoha Theater.

Kind of like built in Film Club.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

*Funny Games*

A superb Home invasion film that grabs your attention from beginning to end.

B+


----------



## Grape (Jun 22, 2015)

TD S02E01

Dat beatdown doe fo real.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> as you might be able to tell, the movie is dumb as shit



they're  a bunch of dumb horny teenagers you dumb fuck

what else did you expect them to do?

not like they were some creepy old ass pedos

u ask any kid if they got a robot hot chick slave they wouldnt jizz all over it every minute of every day

dem hormones OP


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

stunna must have whipped his back whenever he thought dirty sexual thoughts


----------



## Slice (Jun 22, 2015)

I think the last time i saw Weird Science was sometime in the 90s.

It is dumb. But fun.



Stunna said:


> like, immediately after creating this sentient being, what do they do? question it? test it somehow? discuss the ramifications of what they've done?
> 
> they take a group shower and they watch her bathe herself



Probably the most realistic part of the movie.


----------



## Ae (Jun 22, 2015)

I woke up with a GOAT bedhead


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

Weird Science is some white people shit

that movie sucks


----------



## Grape (Jun 22, 2015)

I see Para is still taking out his problems on the white man.

We're not to blame, Para.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

i bet all of para's friends are white and he guilts them into buying him stuff


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

I get that it was goofy and not supposed to be realistic, but with a premise that creepy, you either need to

a) address it in _some_ way, or 

b) actually be funny

movie failed at both, so the stupidity went uncompensated for


----------



## Ae (Jun 22, 2015)

I changed my alarm tone and it made me jumped


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

most 80's sex comedies are stupid btw


----------



## Grape (Jun 22, 2015)

Stunna please.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

Warudo hopping mad


----------



## Grape (Jun 22, 2015)

He's still a little bitter over the GoT season.


Stennis the Menace was a pretty big disappointment for him.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

para 

why haven't i seen ur review of the new TD episode?


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

Grape said:


> He's still a little bitter over the GoT season.
> 
> 
> Stennis the Menace was a pretty big disappointment for him.




Character assassination 101

haven't even read the books and i knew from the start D&D were taking a deuce on this guy from the beginning

dumbshits should learn to leave their bias out of it

but i guess you identify with them so it makes sense

keep lapping that shit up grape-koon

hope u get dysentery from it


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

I mentioned I'm all in and that I really enjoyed it.  That's my review.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

ur review sucks para


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

give me a detailed analysis of Hannibal season 1


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

Watch it because it leads into season 2 and that's where it takes off


----------



## Ae (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> Watch it because it leads into season 2 and that's where it takes off



First season is best season


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

someone hire this man as number 1 hunta killa journalist second coming of faulker


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

I bet para's still on the second episode of fargo


----------



## Ae (Jun 22, 2015)

That wasn't even Engrish


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

massacoon feeling insulted and trying to bite back even though i was referring to para

stay hopping mad


----------



## Ae (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> massacoon feeling insulted and trying to bite back even though i was referring to para



Doesn't matter who you was referring to

I implied you sounded stupid

but that's nothing new


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

you're right i haven't seen the second episode, I've been busy with work.  I'm gonna watch Mulholland Drive today


----------



## Ae (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> I'm gonna watch Mulholland Drive today


First time?


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Doesn't matter who you was referring to
> 
> I implied you sounded stupid
> 
> but that's nothing new



dis sad attempt to save face

stay hip hopping rip roaring mad


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

no but I haven't seen it in nearly 10 years.


----------



## Grape (Jun 22, 2015)

Mulholland Dr too scary.


----------



## Ae (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> no but I haven't seen it in nearly 10 years.



Ah, I recently watched _12 Monkeys_ and I didn't remember anything. It wasn't until I finished the movie did I remember seeing the ending before. Or maybe I just saw a clip from somewhere.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

I noticed the sign in the TD episode

man the LA freeway looks like a horror movie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't know why Colin's character was so livid - it's his fault for raising a fat fuck.

I'd steal that portly-fuck's Lebron sneakers as well.

They certainly aren't going to help that landwhale defy the laws of physics.

And why should some 5 year old Chinese kid's labor be in vain?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> Watch it because it leads into season 2 and that's where it takes off



it takes off in the last 3-4 eps of season 1


----------



## Grape (Jun 22, 2015)

Hannibal is to television what Floyd Mayweather is to women's advocacy.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Taleran (Jun 22, 2015)

I am down for Miami Vice / Only God Forgives TD Season 2. 

*Wild Style*
More a movie of a place and a time and events than a movie of a plot grafted on to tie them all together, in a lot of ways this is like a really great mumblecore movie. Seeing it on the big screen was nice.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 22, 2015)

Not in the slightest are they.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> I'm with Stunna and the blasphemer
> 
> Also question, are True Detective seasons connected? I haven't watched either season



Different characters
Different story

I do wish for a cameo though


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

*Mulholland Drive*

It was all a dream, I used to read word up magazine

one of the best films of the 2000s

A+


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

why did they go out of their way to make rachel mcadams look unattractive


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

oh word?

They spit biggie verses in this film? Will watch tonight.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

lol no Gesy

there are no hip hop lyrics in Mulholland Drive at all


----------



## Slice (Jun 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> why did they go out of their way to make rachel mcadams look unattractive



Is this even possible?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Slice said:


> Is this even possible?



"Don't believe his lies"


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

it is   not.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

Slice said:


> Is this even possible?



yes, it  is


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

fig. 1

would cross the street to avoid


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

no you wouldn't


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

oh i'll say this for td s2e1

i enjoyed the visuals a lot 

it's a good looking show

also the opening sequence is arguably even more gorgeous than s1's which is really something


----------



## Taleran (Jun 22, 2015)

Well yeah she comes off as pretty closed minded in the episode a hard ass enforced by years of being a cop.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> no you wouldn't



i don't know what you're seeing that i'm not, but she looks like a meth-head, and i would definitely avoid


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

uh

do you actually know what a meth head looks like


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't know what you're seeing that i'm not, but she looks like a meth-head, and i would definitely avoid


she looks like a tired woman who is usually fine af

would not avoid


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 22, 2015)

You would walk to the other side of the street because she looks like average? lol


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> uh
> 
> do you actually know what a meth head looks like



yes
that was exaggerated


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> she looks like a tired woman who is usually fine af
> 
> would not avoid


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

Gesy check your fucking VMs.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

> Stunna
> meme actor



this is funny by the way


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> Gesy check your fucking VMs.



Good Guy Detective


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

noooooooooooooooooooooooo Gesy don't watch it that way

at least wait for a proper Blu ray rip 

for the love of god don't watch Fury Road under this meager quality


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 22, 2015)

Or you could go to the theatre.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

fine fine i'll wait 

I'll buy it on bluray to make up for not watching it in theaters.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

speaking of whatever it is rachel mcadams suggested that made her sex partner freak out

the av club comments think she wanted to peg him

i assumed she wanted to take it in the ass

other options were choking, slapping-around, etc.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

Luc is crazy

i could never avoid dem thighs and cheeks tired face or not


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

i know about the web dl version that came out earlier today, i'm still not sure if I would trust it


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> speaking of whatever it is rachel mcadams suggested that made her sex partner freak out
> 
> the av club comments think she wanted to peg him
> 
> ...



Logic dicktates that a dude may not have such a strong reaction to her offering the backdoor route to him, but if she tries to rim him, that could explain it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

Good point Luc.  I really have no idea what Rachel suggested.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> Logic dicktates that a dude may not have such a strong reaction to her offering the backdoor route to him, but if she tries to rim him, that could explain it.



oh yeah rimming or trying to finger his asshole would do it

he'd probably be more open to doing her in the ass 

i guess it's rimming/anal fingering/violent sex


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> i know about the web dl version that came out earlier today, i'm still not sure if I would trust it



The one I saw was legit. 

Also, Gesy, check your VMs. This may be more your thing.

Dat LPGA Girl


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> speaking of whatever it is rachel mcadams suggested that made her sex partner freak out
> 
> the av club comments think she wanted to peg him
> 
> ...



pegging seems most likely to me.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> oh yeah rimming or trying to finger his asshole would do it
> 
> he'd probably be more open to doing her in the ass
> 
> i guess it's rimming/anal fingering/violent sex



probably something with knives 

but i'd definitely take the anal rachels bum option


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

she does have a nice ass, warudo, but i prioritise the face above all and imo she looks terrible there


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> pegging seems most likely to me.



lol if she'd wanted to peg him i'd just expect the guy to straightforwardly say hell no without even trying to, like, come to some kind of accord over it - like he was trying to do


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

fuck this gay world


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> she does have a nice ass, warudo, but i prioritise the face above all and imo she looks terrible there



Paperbag with cutout eyes. It would be the female version of Farrell's hoodlum mask.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> fuck this gay world



what

what the fuck

i just got into the show whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> fuck this gay world



That's fucked up


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> Paperbag with cutout eyes. It would be the female version of Farrell's hoodlum mask.



her face wasn't even that bad in every scene


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> fuck this gay world



sigh

i can't say i didn't think it would happen

but that really fucking sucks


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> fuck this gay world



Well, that escalated quickly 

RIBS, gore porn fetish show


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

Luca is talking like McAdams in TD is comparable to Theron in Monster


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 22, 2015)

Well I was just about to start Season 1. Nervermind.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

Hannibal got canceled?  The season just started!  It seemed like a good summer option!


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

i wonder if netflix will pick it up

or starz


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> her face wasn't even that bad in every scene



I know, I didn't agree with Luc's comments about her face, so I gave him the paperbag option.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

No way is it pegging.  The guy started to reconsider when McAdams reacted poorly to him not being down with it.  No way would that be the case if it were pegging!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> i wonder if netflix will pick it up
> 
> or starz


Hannibal would be a good fit at Netflix.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

Lucs standards OP


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Bluebeard said:


> Well I was just about to start Season 1. Nervermind.



It's still was a consistantly great show, you should still give it a chance.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> No way is it pegging.  The guy started to reconsider when McAdams reacted poorly to him not being down with it.  No way would that be the case if it were pegging!



I bet it was a rape fantasy and she gets to beat him up after she cums


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

Says the Star Wars fan that won't even give Rebels a chance.


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> i wonder if netflix will pick it up
> 
> or starz



I knew the cancellation was likely. You can't show that kind of content without it being seen on a cable channel, and get away with it for long.



Rukia said:


> No way is it pegging.  The guy started to reconsider when McAdams reacted poorly to him not being down with it.  No way would that be the case if it were pegging!



As I said earlier, logic would dicktate that it was rimming that he was surprised by, but didn't exactly out right reject cause he was caught off guard.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> standards OP



> the typical internet user


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Says the Star Wars fan that won't even give Rebels a chance.


not even the same thing; this piss poor troll


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Says the Star Wars fan that won't even give Rebels a chance.



You're kidding? Wow, how  of him


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> > the typical internet user



aren't you the guy who's always like "man i don't see what you people see in lea seydoux, she's average af"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> I knew the cancellation was likely. You can't show that kind of content without it being seen on a cable channel, and get away with it for long.



Huh?

It was poor ratings that did it in, not the content.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

stunna has been really rude lately

must be the summer heat and increased racial tensions down south


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> No way is it pegging.  The guy started to reconsider when McAdams reacted poorly to him not being down with it.  No way would that be the case if it were pegging!



yeah this is exactly why i don't think it can be pegging



The World said:


> i just got into the show



*FUCK YOU WARUDO*


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> I knew the cancellation was likely. You can't show that kind of content without it being seen on a cable channel, and get away with it for long.



I don't follow.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

How was Ballers?


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> Lucs standards OP



The thing is, a dude has to accept that 99% of the women on television/film, are heavily applied with make-up. Even those IG models.


----------



## Ae (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> fuck this gay world



I knew it was inevitable since season 1

But hopefully Netflix will take it


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Luca is talking like McAdams in TD is comparable to Theron in Monster



am i

i don't think td mcadams is anything like as bad looking as theron in monster

if i seem to be lamenting how td mcadams looks more than is warranted by her appearance it's because she's usually so hot


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> aren't you the guy who's always like "man i don't see what you people see in lea seydoux, she's average af"



nah he's that guy who thought the tommorrowland nubile was of legal age and down to fuck


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> aren't you the guy who's always like "man i don't see what you people see in lea seydoux, she's average af"



I think most would agree that Rachel > Lea, bro.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

Low ratings are what doomed Hannibal.  NBC never gave it a very good slot either.  Constantine didn't even make it to a second season with a similar slot.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> The thing is, a dude has to accept that 99% of the women on television/film, are heavily applied with make-up. Even those IG models.



yovannas genes + skin OP


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I think most would agree that Rachel > Lea, bro.


dunno bout that


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Low ratings are what doomed Hannibal.  NBC never gave it a very good slot either.  Constantine didn't even make it to a second season with a similar slot.




i thought constantine was renewed?

which is fucking retarded


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> dunno bout that



rachel booty edges out

but i'm sure leas frenchness means shes a sexual freak


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

yovanna does have great skin



Rukia said:


> Low ratings are what doomed Hannibal.  NBC never gave it a very good slot either.  Constantine didn't even make it to a second season with a similar slot.



Constantine deserved what it got


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

So is Colin going to be in jail at the start of the next episode?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I think most would agree that Rachel > Lea, bro.



are you or are you not


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> dunno bout that



You'd pick Lea over Rachel, Stunna?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> i thought constantine was renewed?
> 
> which is fucking retarded


You thought wrong.  It was canceled.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> So is Colin going to be in jail at the start of the next episode?



Colin looks crazy scrappy

i'm betting he would make prison his bitch


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> You'd pick Lea over Rachel, Stunna?


quite possibly, yes


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

That kid isn't his kid.  Tough break.


----------



## Grape (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm with Luc, McAdams is fucking ugly.

2/10

Would not bang.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

his kid is a little bitch

he should dial it back on the coke and teach his kid how to fight


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

this is a p bad thread, man.


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Huh?
> 
> It was poor ratings that did it in, not the content.





視差 said:


> I don't follow.



Well, consider that this show was made for a certain mature audience, and the content would heavily filter the average/general viewer that non-cable networks depend on, away from viewing it.

If it was aired on a cable network, the revenue they generate from committed subscriptions, and thus allow for a smaller but tighter and dedicated viewing audience, would allow for them to continue to air content.

The article itself explained that the show could not develop into a broad network following, which is what ultimately fucked it, and part of the reason why is that the content was not meant for general viewing.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> this is a p bad thread, man.



your opinions are p bad


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> your opinions are p bad


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> quite possibly, yes


*sigh*

You're still da homie for liking crazy chicks 



Lucaniel said:


> are you or are you not



Yes and I stand by this


----------



## Ae (Jun 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> this is a p bad thread, man.



It's terrible actually

I'm here for the off chance that we actually talk movies


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

D have you actually watched hannibal? 

or just snippets?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yes and I stand by this



well then go fuck yourself gesy


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

it couldn't develop a following cause they kept changing the times it was aired every season.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

Grape said:


> I'm with Luc, McAdams is fucking ugly.
> 
> 2/10
> 
> Would not bang.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

>average

fuck you para


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> It's terrible actually
> 
> I'm here for the off chance that we actually talk movies



the only movies you want to talk about are the ones starring little girls


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

para ive seen wat u look like

you might as well be igor compared to rachel and lea


----------



## Grape (Jun 22, 2015)

McAdams is below average, but I see your point.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

I want to take them both out and chat with them for a while before I make my decision.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Grape said:


> McAdams is below average


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Not only is McAdams fine, but reading her  last name makes me hungry as hell.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

deez fuccbois need to dial it back


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

> Universal Pictures today announced that Jurassic World will cross $1 billion at the worldwide box office today after 13 days – faster than any film in history.
> 
> With Sunday’s reported actuals, Jurassic World has also secured the highest-grossing second week at the North American box office with $106.6 million. This brings the domestic cume to $402.8, which is also the fastest any film has reached $400 million at the domestic box office – after only 10 days. In addition, Jurassic World crossed $500 million internationally on Saturday, marking the quickest climb to that milestone – in only 11 days.
> 
> Jurassic World will be Universal’s second film to achieve $1 billion this year following the April release of Furious 7. With current global grosses of $987.2 million, Jurassic World has earned $584.4 million overseas in 13 days and $402.8 million in North America after 11 days and will cross $1 billion with today’s business.



Indominus Rekt


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

was the movie seriously more fun than Furious 7? because i somehow doubt it


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

tfw the avy's of warudo and myself dominate this thread


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> was the movie seriously more fun than Furious 7? because i somehow doubt it



It ain't just about being fast


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> D have you actually watched hannibal?
> 
> or just snippets?



look how D skillfully avoided the question


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Damn, the movies this year are making dough despite their for most part--average quality.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> It ain't just about being fast



u gotta be furious




lucgroan.wav


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> look how D skillfully avoided the question


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> u gotta be furious
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jungle always wins


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

of course Detective hasn't seen it

gore porn is enough of an indicator


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> Indominus Rekt



man 

nostalgia OP


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Jun 22, 2015)

Jurassic World and Blade Runner?

How many more shit movies can you manage to squeeze on the page?


----------



## teddy (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> fuck this gay world



Was afraid of this happening last season


can only wonder how fuller will salvage this or if Netflix takes a chance with it


----------



## Ae (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> of course Detective hasn't seen it
> 
> gore porn is enough of an indicator



Too much for his old crusty heart


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

ted. said:


> Was afraid of this happening last season
> 
> 
> can only wonder how fuller will salvage this or if Netflix takes a chance with it



Fuller already on dat American Gods lifeboat.

HMS Hannibal already under the water.


----------



## teddy (Jun 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> It ain't just about being fast



This is my line too


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

> Justified executive producer Chris Provenzano has signed an overall deal with AMC. Under the pact, he already is working on a drama series project, an adaptation of Elmore Leonard’s 1979 novel Gunsights. This makes it a nice continuation for Provenzano, who spent the last five years on FX drama Justified, based on Leonard’s novella Fire In The Hole.
> 
> Considered Leonard’s final Western novel, Gunsights, set in 1893, centers on two tough men and friends, scout Dana Moon and Army man Brendan Early, who used to work together, including a mission chasing an Apache chief into Mexico. Now, the two former partners are on the opposite sides of a conflict between a mining company and a scattering of settlers on an Arizona mountainside: Apaches, Mexicans, and former 10th Cavalry regulars. Brendan is employed by the mining company attempting to drive the settlers out of their homes, while Dana is an Indian agent, defending them.
> 
> ...



So soon after Justified concluded..... there is hope


----------



## Grape (Jun 22, 2015)

Well, that line sucks... soo....


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

AMC hasn't made anything good in forever.  So I'm skeptical.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

I saw Vault in the True Detective thread today.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> AMC hasn't made anything good in forever.  So I'm skeptical.



Better Call Saul was on earlier this year, buddy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> So soon after Justified concluded..... there is hope



1893? ehhhh


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

You know I didn't watch that gesy.


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> 1893? ehhhh



Elmore Leonard + Justified Producer = Recipe for Western


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

I was sort of living through Hannibal.  I look a lot like Michael Pitt's Mason Verger.  I see that he was recast, but he has been scarred beyond recognition anyway so it works.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I was sort of living through Hannibal.  I look a lot like Michael Pitt's Mason Verger.  I see that he was recast, but he has been scarred beyond recognition anyway so it works.





I can see it


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]lwMlpp8GIAI[/YOUTUBE]

Jackie Chan vs. Adrien Brody


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

Rukia

[YOUTUBE]FX1uGqXD2n8[/YOUTUBE]

Soon


----------



## Yasha (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> you're right i haven't seen the second episode, I've been busy with work.  I'm gonna watch Mulholland Drive today



Fuck you Para.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

i'm the only one here who played through all 3 Batman games 

I bet rukia couldn't even touch my top scores in city challenges


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

Dat thumbnail.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]lwMlpp8GIAI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Jackie Chan vs. Adrien Brody



It was cheesier than Interstellar. Basically shoving anti-racism messages down your throat.


----------



## teddy (Jun 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> Rukia
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FX1uGqXD2n8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Soon



It's going to be a little tough to hold out and avoid spoilers till the goty edition, but thankfully i have a strong backlog to lean on


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

stunna is casual scum 

where were you in the e3 thread?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

oh man people were so mad at Nintendo this year at E3


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> oh man people were so mad at Nintendo this year at E3



As they should


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

what are you talking about


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

nintendo spat on their fanbase

nintendo was a mistake


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

Nintendo had one of the all time worst E3 conferences this year

it was hilariously bad


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

I heard the Xbox conference was bad


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> what are you talking about





> PS4 gamers and Xbox One gamers were given a lot to be excited about at this year?s E3. Many Wii U gamers, on the other hand, feel like they?ve been given a big lump of coal.
> 
> There?s no one exact reason why so many Nintendo fans walked away from E3 disappointed but this comment from a Redditor at /r/nintendo sums it up nicely: ?Basically every big title for the Wii U that we saw, we?ve known about since 2013 (correct me if I?m wrong) with the exception of Star Fox. Heck, the 3DS selection came across as a bunch of B-Teams putting together spinoff games to pad out a drought/make easy cash. Almost shovelware with the exception of a few titles.?
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

I didn't read any of that; I asked what Warudo was talking about because he called me scum


----------



## teddy (Jun 22, 2015)

That neogaf post


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

my statement is pretty clear and concise


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> stunna is casual scum
> 
> where were you in the e3 thread?



E3 hasn't been worth watching in years. So I skipped it forgetting how funny people's reactions tend to be.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> my statement is pretty clear and concise


evidently not

how am I scum


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

you missed out then gesy


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

like

I generally don't even care about video games

why would I watch E3


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

ted. said:


> That neogaf post


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> evidently not
> 
> how am I scum




why do you have to take things so personally all the time stunna

just

:letgo


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

Scumbag Stunna


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

Detective said:


>




31 year old left as an empty shell 

which one of you dummies wrote that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> you missed out then gesy



So, Sony won this year?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

Sony announced KH3 and FFVII remake

they won in my books


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

nah we won this year

last guardian shenmue 3 ff7 remake fallout 4 

if HL3 was announced this would have been the greatest E3 ever


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> nah we won this year
> 
> last guardian shenmue 3 ff7 remake fallout 4
> 
> if HL3 was announced this would have been the greatest E3 ever



Yo, don't forget Uncharted4 and Horizon



Also, how rustled do you think Stunna will be at this?



Even comes in your flavour of choice, Warudo


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't know what I'm looking at

what am I supposed to be rustled by


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

no Half Life 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I don't know what I'm looking at
> 
> what am I supposed to be rustled by



Some weird science shit


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Some weird science shit



Gesy gets it, which is saying something else


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> Gesy gets it, which is saying something else


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

I didn't forget about those games but there are just way too many to list

like ME4 Deus Ex: MD Dark Souls 3 The Division Dishonored 2 Tomb Raider Star Wars Battlefront RE0 remake Persona 5 and most of all the end of MGS with Kojima 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7tpXUpizS4[/YOUTUBE]

dat Ennio Morricone


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Dishonered 2 and Battlefront are what i'm most excited about.


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

wut???


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

man Gesy your taste in video games sucks


----------



## Ae (Jun 22, 2015)

Gesy doesn't have good taste in anything


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

i'm hyped for Dark Souls 3


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

didn't even know you played lax


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> man Gesy your taste in video games sucks



and....and Fallout 4

...


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> Rukia
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FX1uGqXD2n8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Soon


I'm going to get it... then immediately leave town on my European trip.  So I won't play it for another two weeks.



Also that trailer was great until the music started.  WHAT WERE THEY THINKING?


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> didn't even know you played lax



Para bought all the new gen consoles on Day 1

Cuz he's 1% rich


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I can see it


My sister does not look like Margot.  But a girl I used to work with at Albertsons certainly does.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

the editors that put trailers together don't think

they just cram as many spoilers and explosions in to hook the sheeple into wasting their money


good thing MGS5 had great music already in the game so nothing extra was needed for the trailer 

dat Ennio Morricone


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

i don't even have a PS4 yet I'm waiting for a massive drop in price


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> Para bought all the new gen consoles on Day 1
> 
> Cuz he's 1% rich



and just left them to collect dust


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Gesy doesn't have good taste in anything



If you wanna know where the best Pizza places are  in Brooklyn and Philadelphia..

I'm your guy


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> i don't even have a PS4 yet I'm waiting for a massive drop in price



Para talking about the 24k gold plated PS4


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

what you know about brooklyn gesy? 

i thought u lived in jersey or baltimore or some shit?


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> and just left them to collect dust



Cuz he reading inconsequential shit about dead poets


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> Para talking about the 24k gold plated PS4



the PS4 with spinning rims and tinted display controllers


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

tfw Detective is anti literacy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Born and raised in Brooklyn until my parents got fed up with dat ghetto life.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

so you just a ghetto rat living in white suburbia?

neighbors be taaaaaaaalkin


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

Para is such a dick.  In here chilling as if nothing were amiss.  He deserves a lot of the blame for Hannibal's cancellation.  People like him that passively supported the show are responsible for the demise.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Fresh Prince--except not as extravagant.


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> tfw Detective is anti literacy



reading dead poet books ≠ literary taste

stay rustled, Don Quixote


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

Yo why is stay m.a.d a coded word?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> so you just a ghetto rat living in white suburbia?
> 
> neighbors be taaaaaaaalkin



you think people got that shit in the hood?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _What did you think of this part Detective?_ 



[YOUTUBE]GJJfe1k9CeE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> the PS4 with spinning rims and tinted display controllers



don't forget the sapphire diamond cup holders, cuz he too lazy to walk to the washroom to take a piss


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 22, 2015)

Rukia do you have profit sharing in your contract with Universal?

After JW crossing 1 billion, I hope you get a cut of that pie.


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _What did you think of this part Detective?_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]GJJfe1k9CeE[/YOUTUBE]



You know, to be honest, it caught me off guard, and I thought it was shit at first. But upon 2nd viewing, I now find it appropriate because it's fucking creepy like that shot at 1:09


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

I liked it right away.  I'm watching this show late at night in the dark in a house by myself; I want to see trippy.

How was Ballers?  I heard that the Rock killed it.  But that it wasn't that great.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Rukia do you have profit sharing in your contract with Universal?
> 
> After JW crossing 1 billion, I hope you get a cut of that pie.


I know right?  I bet Chris Pratt got paid peanuts for his role.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> How was Ballers?  I heard that the Rock killed it.  But that it wasn't that great.



watchable, nothing to tip your hat at.


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I liked it right away.  I'm watching this show late at night in the dark in a house by myself; I want to see trippy.
> 
> How was Ballers?  I heard that the Rock killed it.  But that it wasn't that great.



Yeah, it was trippy, and edgy in a dark way. Dat creepy eye, doe 

Ballers looks good man. It started off well. Nothing outrageously amazing, but a solid ep.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> reading dead poet books ≠ literary taste
> 
> stay rustled, Don Quixote



dat one trick pony 

I'm actually trying to finish this book so I can continue on Fargo


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

Fargo and Hannibal.  I never expected either to be so good.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah, it was trippy, and edgy in a dark way. Dat creepy eye, doe
> 
> Ballers looks good man. It started off well. Nothing outrageously amazing, but a solid ep.


Best visual was definitely the camera eye.


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> dat one trick pony
> 
> I'm actually trying to finish this book so I can continue on Fargo



My bad, I forgot you were also reading that book about the making of a book


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

Maybe it's just me, but there was something soulless and disturbing about those shots of the California highway system


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

i'm glad i recommended fargo to para


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> i'm glad i recommended fargo to para



I'm glad I always recommend stuff to you, to recommend to others

You're like my little helper monkey


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> Maybe it's just me, but there was something soulless and disturbing about those shots of the California highway system



I don't think it is you.  That is the tone they are going for.  The music used during those shots is the proof.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> My bad, I forgot you were also reading that book about the making of a book



as well as the legal proceedings and the 10 years it was banned in the US and the UK and ramifications it had on censorship before and afterwards.

of course I don't expect u to know much about literary history


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

I initially thought Hannibal was going to be another Bates Motel type tie in cash grab garbage tv show

i'm glad i was wrong 

speaking of which is bates motel even good?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

California has beautiful Highways..

It seems like a place I'd drive around in for no particular reason.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

lol.  I think Bates Motel is alright.  I did find it kind of boring though.  And it was definitely sloppy.  At least the early episodes I watched.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

and I see none of you have watched the Leftovers yet

i'm disappointed


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> California has beautiful Highways..
> 
> It seems like a place I'd drive around in for no particular reason.


Fuck yeah man.  I ran the Big Sur Marathon and it was fucking great.  26 mile California Highway run.  It was gorgeous.


----------



## Ae (Jun 22, 2015)

You guys need to watch _The Knick_


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> California has beautiful Highways..
> 
> It seems like a place I'd drive around in for no particular reason.



then u get lost on the infinite looping freeway run out of gas break down have a cop write you 3 tickets and get car jacked to top it off

cali so great


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

I find the Knick to be fascinating.  I'm in Healthcare though.  So it is very relatable to me.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

And I'm watching this episode of True Detective again.  Not a lot I wouldn't be down for with this version of Rachel McAdams.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

rukia how far are you into masters of sex?


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> And I'm watching this episode of True Detective again.  Not a lot I wouldn't be down for with this version of Rachel McAdams.



rukia confirmed ready to get pegged just to get a sniff of rachel bootylicious adams


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]nHQaCXgw01o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> rukia confirmed ready to get rimmed just to get a sniff of rachel bootylicious adams



Fixed, cause he wouldn't have that mild reaction if a woman tried to stick something up his ass, and then try to talk to her about it.


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

tfw when the rimming/pegging/enema/etc thing is one of the season's big mysteries


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> rukia how far are you into masters of sex?


All the way.

Lizzy Caplan.





The World said:


> rukia confirmed ready to get pegged just to get a sniff of rachel bootylicious adams


No way man.  We disproved that theory earlier.  That's not what was happening.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

Vince Vaughn seems like the best human on the show so far.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

I heard of getting nasty but Rachel in this show is downright filthy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I know right?  I bet Chris Pratt got paid peanuts for his role.



I think Pratt will call Marvel and walk out of Guardians of the Galaxy 2 now. He has a huge Franchise on his hands in JW, he no longer needs to do low end roles.


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm going to laugh when this whole thing blows over and you're all misinterpreting it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

Orphan Black is a show I have never been able to get into.





Detective said:


> tfw when the rimming/pegging/enema/etc thing is one of the season's big mysteries


We are going to eventually find out, right?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

Grape.  Why am I seeing Libby and Virginia in bed together in season 3 promos?


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> We are going to eventually find out, right?



tbh, I feel my logical deduction earlier today kind of explained it.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

i hope colin ferrells career skyrockets like it did for mcconaughey


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

So Samavarti is always in the thread.  But he rarely posts.  Don't tell me he sifts through the thread and actually reads all of the pages he has missed.


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

This scene is still the king

[YOUTUBE]2ZGiXe76g9A[/YOUTUBE]

That dialogue + that guitar riff


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

I would hope Sama doesn't, it's bad enough following this thread in real time most of the time now


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> So Samavarti is always in the thread.  But he rarely posts.  Don't tell me he sifts through the thread and actually reads all of the pages he has missed.



Guilty


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

I hope not.  99% of this nonsense isn't worth his time.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

para don't lie

you love it

this is the best times of your otherwise tiny insignificant existence

i'm glad i could make it better


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> i hope colin ferrells career skyrockets like it did for mcconaughey



colin farrell isn't gonna have the benefit of people going "wow, he can act?!" after spending his younger years doing romcoms

people know he's a decent actor

and in general, this series just doesn't seem like it's going to have the draw of td s1. there's no occult mystery at the centre of it, it's a lot more chaotic and less tightly focused, etc. novelty's worn off, too


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

I never expected Season 2 to be as good as the first one.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> there's no occult mystery at the centre of it, it's a lot more chaotic and less tightly focused, etc.



this is kinda why i really liked the first episode


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

Para.  I know you like the Hannibal series.  What are your thoughts though on the books?  I assume you have read them.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> this is kinda why i really liked the first episode



i'd be down with either if they were done well

for what td s2 is doing, i'd consider it well-done if all or most of the major characters had a well-defined plotline which i found interesting and could get invested in, and if they were themselves interesting characters

instead you've got 2 and a half burned out cops and some sort of crime boss whose business has been drawn with very vague and broad strokes, and their plotlines are dude wants more visitation and also happens to be dirty harry, girl has a shit family and is mad at everything, and other dude is suspended for bullshit and can't get it up. the only storyline i have any interest in is vince vaughn's 

they all intersect in the mystery of the mutilated city manager, ofc, and that final moment was pretty cool, but...

meh


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

Any of these characters sympathetic?  Who should I be rooting for?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

though i'm selling colin farrell short. he isn't just dirty harry, he's basically bad lieutenant. what the fuck kind of cop beats the shit out of a random civilian because the dude's son bullied his son, then threatens to rape and kill the 12 year old kid's parents


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

no Rukia I have not.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Any of these characters sympathetic?  Who should I be rooting for?



i think so far the most "sympathetic" character is rachel mcadams in that all the rest have some kind of taint. taylor kitsch's cop might be a sexual harasser, colin farrell's cop is a nutbag, and vince vaughn is a criminal

that said in terms of actual likeability on-screen mcadams is at the bottom so far, and that's not even because kitsch and vaughn are doing anything to make their characters likeable, just because mcadams is kind of shrill and tightly-wound and irritating 

farrell is automatically top of the likeability rankings for giving a 12 year old ptsd


----------



## Taleran (Jun 22, 2015)

Why do you need someone to root for? Aren't you in the game for good stories.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> though i'm selling colin farrell short. he isn't just dirty harry, he's basically bad lieutenant. what the fuck kind of cop beats the shit out of a random civilian because the dude's son bullied his son, then threatens to rape and kill the 12 year old kid's parents



A drunk Cop who feels he has nothing to lose


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> no Rukia I have not.


Surprising.  I actually read Red Dragon before the Edward Norton movie came out.  I remember really enjoying it.  Dollarhyde is terrifying.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The whole point of the occult stuff in TD was that it was all bullshit


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

yeah I like how all the characters are scumbags

not to the degree that was in World of Kanako where everyone is a terrible human being, but still it's nice.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Why do you need someone to root for? Aren't you in the game for good stories.


Yeah, you are right.  I just feel sort of overloaded with depressing shows right now.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The whole point of the occult stuff in TD was that it was all bullshit



i'm assuming you have tal on SI luc so quoting


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

lili simmons and rachel share the same interests


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Why is tal on SI?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> yeah I like how all the characters are scumbags
> 
> not to the degree that was in World of Kanako where everyone is a terrible human being, but still it's nice.





i'm bored af of it

it would be way more refreshing at this point to have a jarringly optimistic, nice, clean-cut cop who is a functional human being, rather than to have the same squad of grubby cynical burnouts drowning their sorrows while they paw through sex dens to find mutilated corpses in yellow-and-red-toned gritty hbo styling 

at least rust stood out from the pack by being self-aware about his own fucked-up-ness and constructing a nihilistic philosophy around him. and while marty was a shitty person, he was shitty in a not-immediately-obvious way that was genuinely interesting 

well, hopefully they'll distinguish themselves too


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> i'm assuming you have tal on SI luc so quoting



that's a retarded thing to do, why would you do it

"oh hey i know you're purposely not seeing anything this dude says so i'm gonna show you what he's saying"

warudo pls go


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> lili simmons and rachel share the same interests



_OH_, Beth


----------



## Jena (Jun 22, 2015)

[youtube]xAnvSnWbF-E[/youtube]

when is this going to get a gritty reboot


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

also fuck every dumbass who tries to play down the significance of the mystery in td s1 just because pizzolato screwed the pooch in the finale by having it all boil down to a boring lone gunman explanation where the lone gunman was a serial killer stereotype mashup 

stop trying to rationalise away the ultimate failure of td s1 to satisfactorily conclude its own narrative as something that was intended from the start, and just accept that it failed


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

Luc mad as fuck nobody disliked the ending like he did

stay  mad, nerd


----------



## Taleran (Jun 22, 2015)

Nah I will go with the more logical answer that a bunch of bog crazy people doing rituals does not actually cause magic it is just looks spooky and cool for your crt videos and graffiti.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> Luc mad as fuck nobody disliked the ending like he did
> 
> stay  mad, nerd



actually a bunch of people on /tv/ did 

so i'm okay with it


----------



## Taleran (Jun 22, 2015)

When you are siding with those people you may just be on the wrong side.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

>trusting tv

that place is terrible


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> >trusting tv
> 
> that place is terrible



i trust it when it agrees with me

stay   mad


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

also everywhere is terrible

discussion was a mistake
hell, people were a mistake


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i trust it when it agrees with me


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

if you think about it, that makes perfect sense


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 22, 2015)

Stunna that's a very nice reaction gif.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

actually, maybe i replied to para misleadingly...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Stunna that's a very nice reaction gif.



agreed


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i trust it when it agrees with me
> 
> stay   mad


----------



## Yasha (Jun 22, 2015)

視差 said:


> yeah I like how all the characters are scumbags
> 
> not to the degree that was in World of Kanako where everyone is a terrible human being, but still it's nice.



World of Kanako is a brutally honest portrayal of the real world.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

what i meant was that i'm not right _because_ they agree with me, i'm just right...because i'm right; and they _happen_ to agree with me, so they're right as well


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> what i meant was that i'm not right _because_ they agree with me, i'm just right...because i'm right; and they _happen_ to agree with me, so they're right as well



I admit I chuckled at this


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Well that's  quite a narcissistic outlook you got there.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

New GE job.  Missoula, Montana is available now.  I can relocate to there.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

But...


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 22, 2015)

What males are you talking about??


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> What males are you talking about??



Mike with the dagger shot, destroying Grape's point altogether.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> What males are you talking about??


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 22, 2015)

I can't talk about eastern countries, but in the west everyone wants to have their way through somebody's backdoor.


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

R.I.P James Horner

[YOUTUBE]9AN04imFDK8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 22, 2015)

He died??


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> He died??



Probably.  A plane registered to him crashed and the pilot is dead.  Horner hasn't contacted anyone since the crash.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 22, 2015)

He composed Titanic's score didn't he? It was such a remarkable soundtrack!!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> I can't talk about eastern countries, but in the west everyone wants to have their way through somebody's backdoor.



the backdoor can be a scary place tho..

I've heard stories I'd rather not explain in detail.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

gesy confirmed for having being fucked in the ass


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> He composed Titanic's score didn't he? It was such a remarkable soundtrack!!!



Yes.  Along with Aliens, Braveheart, Apollo 13, A Beautiful Mind, Avatar and many more movies.


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

Dream said:


> Yes.  Along with Aliens, Braveheart, Apollo 13, A Beautiful Mind, Avatar and many more movies.



Preet, listen from 6:05 onwards

And tell me your thoughts 

It's pure magic

[YOUTUBE]o1sQ5jwsYbI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Preet, listen from 6:05 onwards
> 
> And tell me your thoughts
> 
> ...



It's great.  Should have been in a better movie.


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

Dream said:


> It's great.  Should have been in a better movie.



That track basically carried the movie on it's back.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> gesy confirmed for having being fucked in the ass



Just the tip


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> gesy confirmed for having being fucked in the ass





~Gesy~ said:


> Just the tip



Quoting forever


----------



## Ae (Jun 23, 2015)

_Blade Runner_ & _Lost in Translation_ are on Cinemax


----------



## dream (Jun 23, 2015)

Speaking of tracks. 

[YOUTUBE]lU1vhOTnxrE[/YOUTUBE]

So damn good.  Such a great track to close out the movie with.  And from 1:50 to the end...just sublime with Max leaving.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2015)

Magnificent Warriors: B/B+

Michelle Yeoh is too awesome.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]pTunCVWzkFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> _Blade Runner_ & _Lost in Translation_ are on Cinemax



Premium cable worth mah moneys.


----------



## dream (Jun 23, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> [YOUTUBE]pTunCVWzkFA[/YOUTUBE]



One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Grape (Jun 23, 2015)

Moby? N-Nobody listen to techno!


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

detective, is heat one of your favourite movies, and if not, how dare you


----------



## Grape (Jun 23, 2015)

I've never seen Heat.


----------



## dream (Jun 23, 2015)

Grape said:


> I've never seen Heat.



You should fix this travesty.


----------



## Grape (Jun 23, 2015)

I've never heard anything good about Heat.


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> detective, is heat one of your favourite movies, and if not, how dare you



I am insulted that you even need to ask this question


----------



## dream (Jun 23, 2015)

Grape said:


> I've never heard anything good about Heat.


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ZL9fnVtz_lc[/YOUTUBE]

Dat cinematography

Dat tension

Dat music


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> I am insulted that you even need to ask this question



i apologise


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

trolls gonna troll

place is rank with 'em


----------



## Grape (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm a troll for never hearing good things about a movie?

wut


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

hell, since you're here, preet, you should make like jesus with the moneylenders and perm section ban grape and masterrace or something


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i apologise



It was my Film Club selection

Many people were educated on film taste that day


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

Dream said:


> It's great.  Should have been in a better movie.


Better than the original at least. 

rip Horner

[YOUTUBE]BXbL0iukdCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]_rIYXfztyxA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Jun 23, 2015)

Rocketeer with that Indian Jones soundtrack rip job.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

Grape pls go


----------



## Ae (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey Preet, section ban Grape. It'll be really funny and we'll all love you for it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

one of the things i love about heat is how goddamn well-scripted it is

eloquent without verbosity

"i am alone. i am not lonely"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

Stunna, didn't you use that avatar already?

c'mon man, how lazy can you be?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

why you doin me like that, Gesy

I defended you reusing your set


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

he's making fun of detective through you 

silly stunna


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

I was uh...

Being sarcastic


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

I got       it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I got       it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

Preet.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

grape if we couldn't survive without you then how did we survive the whole time you weren't around...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

Dat  Raisin.


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> gesy confirmed for having being fucked in the ass





~Gesy~ said:


> Just the tip


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

Fucking WB, the PC version of Arkham Knight, which should be fucking amazing due to the power of a PC's processor, is fucked because Rocksteady didn't create the port themselves, and instead outsourced.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

Detective wit dat homophobia


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

Gesy not understanding that I saw Slice, below, and wanted to give him a taste of what happened while he was sleeping.


----------



## Grape (Jun 23, 2015)

Dream said:


> We should probably test this.




They'd survive, but only as shells of their former selves.


----------



## Grape (Jun 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Dat  Raisin.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 23, 2015)

Fuck you Stunna, I was getting a Malcom avi.


----------



## Grape (Jun 23, 2015)

Sounds like a case of what Stunna would call "sin time", Homie.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 23, 2015)

Stunna don't know shit bout Sin time


----------



## Karasu (Jun 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]ZL9fnVtz_lc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Dat cinematography
> 
> ...



Fucking top notch all the way across the board


----------



## Slice (Jun 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Fucking WB, the PC version of Arkham Knight, which should be fucking amazing due to the power of a PC's processor, is fucked because Rocksteady didn't create the port themselves, and instead outsourced.





Detective said:


> Gesy not understanding that I saw Slice, below, and wanted to give him a taste of what happened while he was sleeping.



Detective knows what rustles me. 

Fuck the current gen of consoles and their crusade to destroy quality gaming.


----------



## Slice (Jun 23, 2015)

You want to know who won E3?

Money grabbing corporate bitches.
Remember the shit Microsoft pulled before the Xbone released?
Then they saw Ps4 sold better and changed it.
And then they all said "backwards compatibility is impossible".
Now they see Ps4 still sells better and suddently there is a way.

They (both) give you shit hardware at premium price, withhold features that should have been there day one and even still make you pay to play online.

There arent even worthwhile exclusives to look forward to.
Ps4 has what? One game? I dont think there is actually another good exclusive besides Bloodborne (which admittedly is absolutely amazing). Xbone is even worse. Its all just upscales of old games and remakes of stuff that was exciting 18 years ago.

Developers making their games look shit on PC on purpose so that they can say "look, consoles look just as good" is just the icing on the cake.

[/rant]


----------



## Ae (Jun 23, 2015)

I miss the days before video games where we go outside and play


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2015)

Stay  mad


----------



## Slice (Jun 23, 2015)

視差 said:


> Stay  mad : wot



Its just sad. Because back then it was _"wouldnt it be amazing if..."_ and today now that that stuff is actually possible it just isnt happening because money. 


I dont even play a lot of video games and it still makes me sad.



Masterrace said:


> I miss the days before video games where we go outside and play



You are not old enough for that. 
Even old people like Rukia and me did not have a youth before video games.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 23, 2015)

*True Detective S2E1*

So, true detectives = a bunch of unhappy cops?

You guys really are the Lord of Overhype.

6.5/10


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2015)

Dream said:


> Yes.  Along with Aliens, Braveheart, Apollo 13, A Beautiful Mind, Avatar and many more movies.



damn

dude will be missed


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> But...


----------



## Yasha (Jun 23, 2015)

Warudo


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2015)

the fuck you want you rat faced bitch


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Fucking WB, the PC version of Arkham Knight, which should be fucking amazing due to the power of a PC's processor, is fucked because Rocksteady didn't create the port themselves, and instead outsourced.





Slice said:


> Detective knows what rustles me.
> 
> Fuck the current gen of consoles and their crusade to destroy quality gaming.





not quite

better upgrade ur pc


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 23, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> grape if we couldn't survive without you then how did we survive the whole time you weren't around...



The same way we survived without you when you were banned (one of the many times).

But Grape is interesting at least.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 23, 2015)

My body is ready! 

[youtube]Le6UWf7BDV0[/youtube]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 23, 2015)

Slice said:


> You want to know who won E3?
> 
> Money grabbing corporate bitches.
> Remember the shit Microsoft pulled before the Xbone released?
> ...



Gaming Development has gotten more expensive now a days and you're still paying what? $60-$70 a game for how many years? Content takes time to develop which cost money. So to offset the massive lost the DLC format was created. Now I'm an die hard Warcraft fan and Blizzard offset their costs through a paid subscription which I'm fine with but that model isn't for everyone.

Now you want all the content on day one? You want no DLC? then get prepared to be paying almost $150 per game.

And also as everyone know it takes a new gen console at least 3-4 years before their top exclusives get rolling.

Also I'm a PC gamer too but here's the deal the console is for the everyday man who don't want to drop $1500 on a good gaming pc. And don't give me any lip about you can get a decent rig for $500 because when time comes to upgrade the components you'll still end up at $1000-$2000. 



Masterrace said:


> I miss the days before video games where we go outside and play



While I do encourage people to go play sports, but not everyone lives in suburbs.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Fuck you Stunna, I was getting a Malcom avi.




and lol, people actually care about the Independence Day sequel?


----------



## Ae (Jun 23, 2015)

dat self-esteem


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2015)

Slice said:


> I dont even play a lot of video games and it still makes me sad.



yeah it's pretty obvious you don't



Yasha said:


> You guys really are the Lord of Overhype.



this made me chuckle


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> and lol, people actually care about the Independence Day sequel?



So just because your idol Will Smith is not in this you will pass it?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

on what basis are you saying Will Smith is my idol


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2015)

that was low key racist as fuck from Mike


----------



## Ae (Jun 23, 2015)

Mike, what was your previous username?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 23, 2015)

Mike Von J, why?


----------



## Ae (Jun 23, 2015)

Just curious


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> on what basis are you saying Will Smith is my idol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

Yasha said:


> *True Detective S2E1*
> 
> So, true detectives = a bunch of unhappy cops?
> 
> ...



Huh? Most called it "just ok", and I hear it's getting negative reviews..


----------



## teddy (Jun 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Fucking WB, the PC version of Arkham Knight, which should be fucking amazing due to the power of a PC's processor, is fucked because Rocksteady didn't create the port themselves, and instead outsourced.



One of the reasons i'm waiting for the goty edition. waiting till they iron out any kinks there might be in the port. wb already got people with mkx and a shitty pc port and i for damn sure won't be falling for that shit


----------



## Grape (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Huh? Most called it "just ok", and I hear it's getting negative reviews..



most people_ here_ didn't


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

視差 said:


> yeah it's pretty obvious you don't



why is para BMing slice


----------



## Ae (Jun 23, 2015)

New favorite

[vocaroo]s00xJEZA345I[/vocaroo]


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> why is para BMing slice



BMing?

someone translate this for me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

Bad mouthing prolly


----------



## Ae (Jun 23, 2015)

Bad mouthing I assume


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

i learned it from mittens


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2015)

i'm not doing that

I'm just being honest.  The gaps and advantages from PC to console isnt as big as it used to be and this whole PC Master race talk is as groanworthy as any pro console tirade considering both have their own pronounced flaws.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

oh i didn't know this

what are the pc flaws?


----------



## Ae (Jun 23, 2015)

So I made iced coffee this morning, and a song called cold coffee is on the side bar. I looked on my desk and the coffee wasn't there. I thought I must have finished and put it in the sink only to find out it been left on the counter with 99% of the ice melted.


----------



## Slice (Jun 23, 2015)

No way this was BMing. We just dont agree  

IMO the gap isnt as big because they are doing that on purpose. Look at the demo build of Watch Dogs and the released game. Especially since it is possible to enable the graphics settings shown in the demos simply by editing some files.

I am not preaching PC master race is the way to go or anything (i dont even own a gaming PC) but its clear as day that the gamers are getting ripped off.

Detectives post is a perfect example. The PC version of Arkham Knight is just a rushjob that was outsourced to save cost. They simply make more $$$ by selling the 70€ console version instead of the PC one.


----------



## Slice (Jun 23, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> oh i didn't know this
> 
> what are the pc flaws?



- basic knowledge of handling software required
- Basic knowledge of graphic and performance setting required to make it run perfectly
- Installations instead of just putting in the disc
- Not as comfortable as sitting on a couch at a tv


Plus the biggest turn off for most:

- Constant monetary investment if you want to _really_ stay up to date 

(Which i personally dont agree with since the consoles also dont get hardware updates you would be fine with the same one as well playing the same games at comparable or better performance)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

Nowadays consoles require installations too

Some games allow you to play during the process tho.


----------



## Ae (Jun 23, 2015)

Slice said:


> - basic knowledge of handling software required
> - Basic knowledge of graphic and performance setting required to make it run perfectly
> - Installations instead of just putting in the disc
> - Not as comfortable as sitting on a couch at a tv
> ...



You forgot no real friends


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2015)

don't forget subpar products released early because of patches and justifying DLC

it's been an issue for nearly 15 years in PC gaming, it's making its way to consoles for sure but it's roots are in the PC gaming world.


----------



## Grape (Jun 23, 2015)

Goku knows what's up.


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

ted. said:


> One of the reasons i'm waiting for the goty edition. waiting till they iron out any kinks there might be in the port. wb already got people with mkx and a shitty pc port and i for damn sure won't be falling for that shit



Well, I am not purchasing anything ( ) but I understand your point completely.



The World said:


> not quite
> 
> better upgrade ur pc



I wasn't talking about myself. And much like ted, I am waiting for a bit before getting a fully loaded edition of the game, since this port is apparently fucked. 



Slice said:


> You want to know who won E3?
> 
> Money grabbing corporate bitches.
> Remember the shit Microsoft pulled before the Xbone released?
> ...



Slice knows whats up


----------



## teddy (Jun 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> I wasn't talking about myself. And much like ted, I am waiting for a bit before getting a fully loaded edition of the game, since this port is apparently fucked.



"Mostly Negative" on steam. don't think I've ever seen that kind of rating for a AAA game


----------



## Ae (Jun 23, 2015)

inb4 I get called Don Lemon


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2015)

That ice coffee sounds like it was a bust Masterpiece.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 23, 2015)

The World said:


> i'm just gonna download it



You are part of the problem.


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2015)

man grape aint 420

hes around 350 i bet


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 23, 2015)

420


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

tfw you realize the only change huey made was becoming more passive aggressive


----------



## Grape (Jun 23, 2015)

tfw huey on si.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

Loooooooooooool

You made one fat joke too many, Huester.


----------



## Grape (Jun 23, 2015)

He's been on si.


----------



## Grape (Jun 23, 2015)

Also, I'm p large atm. Like 300 easy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

lose that weight Grape..

If not for you, for america

The rest of the world is laughing at us.


----------



## Grape (Jun 23, 2015)

They ain't laughing at me.

I'm a stone cold, smooth pimp in the game.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Loooooooooooool
> 
> You made one fat joke too many, Huester.


I'm sad that Grape doesn't want to forgive me


----------



## Ae (Jun 23, 2015)

Rukia said:


> That ice coffee sounds like it was a bust Masterpiece.



Still tasted decent


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2015)

I still can't believe that Hannibal was canceled.


----------



## Ae (Jun 23, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I still can't believe that Hannibal was canceled.



You're crazy if you didn't think it was going to happen


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2015)

This early into a season is unusual for any show.  I might have been more prepared a few weeks from now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

No it's not


----------



## Ae (Jun 23, 2015)

I wouldn't have been surprised if it never made it to season 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2015)

Re-watching season 1.  Freddie is so fucking sleazy.


----------



## Grape (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm with Rukia, but only because I feel that Goku needs to be on suicide watch.

I think it broke him.


----------



## Ae (Jun 23, 2015)

Journalists


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2015)

Mad respect for you Warudo.  Your television opinions have been really on the money lately.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 23, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> So I made iced coffee this morning, and a song called cold coffee is on the side bar. I looked on my desk and the coffee wasn't there. I thought I must have finished and put it in the sink only to find out it been left on the counter with 99% of the ice melted.



You work in a coffee shop?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 23, 2015)

Master race how do you like your coffee?

I know you're the type of guy who doesn't mess with decaf and probably take it black.
Or maybe you'll like some molasses or brown sugar.


I am creamer type of guy myself.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2015)

Black coffee is terrible.


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]yYONeB7X5Rk[/YOUTUBE]

Masterrace & Grape's choice for film of the year


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 23, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Black coffee is terrible.



Agreed

Do you use creamer or pure milk


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

rupert friend is my friend


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> rupert friend is my friend



He's like a poor's Orlando Bloom, which is crazy, considering Orlando Bloom is a poor's Orlando Bloom these days.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

have you ever watched homeland?

rupert friend plays quinn in homeland, which is why i like him. he does great in that role


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> have you ever watched homeland?
> 
> rupert friend plays quinn in homeland, which is why i like him. he does great in that role



Carrie


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

i'm not 100% sure if that's a yes...


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2015)

I would assume that it is.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

視差 said:


> I would assume that it is.



nothing all that bad actually happened to carrie at the end of the last season tho, that's the thing

like, she's currently okay


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> nothing all that bad actually happened to carrie at the end of the last season tho, that's the thing
> 
> like, she's currently okay



She lost Damian Lewis man. 

He was a legit actor who hasn't caught a break in years.

I am still mourning the loss of the show called Life, starring him and Sarah Shahi.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

...damian lewis left homeland the season before the last one...

tfw still not sure if detective actually watches homeland


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

And speaking of Sarah Shahi


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

but yeah damian lewis is an amazing actor

esp in seasons 1 and 2

some of the best performances i've seen on tv


----------



## Grape (Jun 23, 2015)

Damn, poor Para 

Show gets canceled and he goes into a downward spiral. 

Rocking TD sets even though we don't know if it will even be good yet.

Chin up


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2015)

What is Grape even going on about


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2015)

Para.  Favorite Hannibal character?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2015)

besides the obvious two choices?

Bedellia


----------



## Grape (Jun 23, 2015)

Don't fret, Para-chan.

I read last night that Hulu has the option to pick it up.

Paying for Hulu doe..


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2015)

I don't like Bedellia that much.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm not surprised.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

there aren't two Ls


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

omg         lol


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2015)

A name I can be forgiven for misspelling.  Not like I have ever encountered it before.


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]zHGt4IIOD-k[/YOUTUBE]

ALL IN


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

i'm just saying, rukia


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2015)

Mission Impossible does look really good Detective.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

It looks ok


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2015)

What looks better?


----------



## Grape (Jun 23, 2015)

Rukia said:


> What looks better?




Agent 47.


Obviously.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

Spectre for one


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

Grape said:


> Agent 47.
> 
> 
> Obviously.



garbish..pure garbish

Who the hell position a loaded sniper rifle like that in an interrogation room?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

i like how apparently bouncing the rifle up and down causes it to go off

whether or not the trigger is pulled

>garbish

gesy pls don't talk like a scottish hobo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

:yeahsorry


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Mission Impossible does look really good Detective.



That it does man, that it does. 

Mission Impossible V
The Man from U.N.C.L.E
Spectre
Kingsman

Spy Genre OP this year

Don't fucking mention that Fat McCarthy film

If only Bourne was released this year, too


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

> Don't fucking mention that Fat McCarthy film



but...

it was pretty good?

like at the least, the man from uncle is gonna wind up being worse. it was a good movie


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> but...
> 
> it was pretty good?
> 
> like at the least, the man from uncle is gonna wind up being worse. it was a good movie



The only two good things about that Spy film, was Statham and Rose Byrne

Man from U.N.C.L.E, I have faith in Cavill's OP American accent

And Vikander


----------



## Yasha (Jun 23, 2015)

Para, tell me those California highways that look like blood vessels in True Detective ain't real.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2015)

those are 100% our highways


----------



## Yasha (Jun 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Spectre for one



Damn straight. I was never interested in James Bond till Skyfall, and I'm looking forward to Spectre. Hopefully Adele will sing the theme song again.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

I think it was confirmed that she isn't


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> That it does man, that it does.
> 
> Mission Impossible V
> The Man from U.N.C.L.E
> ...



You don't got love for Melissa?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2015)

only one genre made a true reinvention of itself this year, so far

the post apocalyptic dystopia


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

Para's right


Maggie changed the game


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

you mean fury road?

how did that _reinvent_ the genre? as opposed to being an extremely good example of it?


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> You don't got love for Melissa?



She's like that fat dude from that shitty Hangover film, whose name I can't spell, but also find to be rather unfunny.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 23, 2015)

Fat people are never funny.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 23, 2015)

Para gives me the feeling he watches movies like he reads history books


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Para's right
> 
> 
> Maggie changed the game







Lucaniel said:


> you mean fury road?
> 
> how did that _reinvent_ the genre? as opposed to being an extremely good example of it?



Exactly, what is Para talking about?

The genre has always been there, and has always been liked.


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Para gives me the feeling he watches movies like he reads history books



Para told me he read a book about the making of a book.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Para told me he read a book about the making of a book.



inb4 para was reading pale fire and he was messing with you


----------



## Yasha (Jun 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Para's right
> 
> 
> Maggie changed the game



Stunna's upped his trolling game.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 23, 2015)

The apocalyptic idea of a shortage of fair ladies to make healthy babies is quite novel. So I agree with Para.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2015)

jokes on you Mike I don't read history books


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2015)

Also I don't talk to you about what I read, Detective


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

視差 said:


> jokes on you Mike I don't read history books



ur missing out


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 23, 2015)

Yasha said:


> The apocalyptic idea of a shortage of fair ladies to make healthy babies is quite novel. So I agree with Para.



now way. Didn't Children of Men do that?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

*A Fistful of Dollars*

Not a bad introduction to the genre. Clint played his role with lots of charisma. Hopefully momentum is kept throughout the series. 

B+



Detective said:


> Para told me he read a book about the making of a book.


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

視差 said:


> Also I don't talk to you about what I read, Detective



But we just did, yesterday.


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> ur missing out



Luc knows


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

was that your first western, Gesy??

and The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly is the best of the trilogy, so it does


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

i think gesy meant spaghetti westerns


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

first spaghetti western? ok


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 23, 2015)

only western I've seen is Young Guns


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

I read 




Lucaniel said:


> i think gesy meant spaghetti westerns



Yup


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

視差 said:


> Also I don't talk to you about what I read, Detective





Detective said:


> My bad, I forgot you were also reading that book about the making of a book





視差 said:


> as well as the legal proceedings and the 10 years it was banned in the US and the UK and ramifications it had on censorship before and afterwards.
> 
> of course I don't expect u to know much about literary history



sasuga


----------



## Yasha (Jun 23, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> now way. Didn't Children of Men do that?



It's infertility problem in Children of Men.

Plus, that film sucks.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I read


...books?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

dammit Mike

dammit Yasha


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2015)

luc this is the book that detective was talking about

I'm gonna be reading _Pale Fire_ after I finish _Mrs. Dalloway_ tho


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> sasuga



o

o damn 

caught out





視差 said:


> luc this is the book that detective was talking about
> 
> I'm gonna be reading _Pale Fire_ after I finish _Mrs. Dalloway_ tho



oh i see
that seems interesting

will have to read ulysses before reading it tho


----------



## Yasha (Jun 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I read



Tell us what you read so we can laugh at it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> dammit Mike
> 
> dammit Yasha



I ain't did shit


----------



## Yasha (Jun 23, 2015)

I know Para, Enno, Jena and myself read a lot. The rest of you are couch potatoes as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

Rotating sig True Detective set so sexy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> ...books?



You mean those pieces of leaf that's stitched together with string and stamped with ink?

Nah...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 23, 2015)

How do you even get into reading? Gone With The Wind?


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I know Para, Enno, Jena and myself read a lot. The rest of you are couch potatoes as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> will have to read ulysses before reading it tho



u really should


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

the only westerns i've seen are the good the bad & the ugly, the coen bros' true grit, the unforgiven, django, and the assassination of jesse james 

two of those usually aren't even considered westerns


----------



## Yasha (Jun 23, 2015)

My favourite book is Ten Little ^ (use bro).

Not even joking.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2015)

Mike proving he's anti-literacy


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

Stunna

dat Slow West ending


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 23, 2015)

I actually want to start reading because I feel like it just makes your brain better, but I never get any recs from my shitty friends


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Rustled count: 2


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2015)

that was one of my favorite HS books Gesy, I'm really fond of that book.


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> I actually want to start reading because I feel like it just makes your brain better, but I never get any recs from my shitty friends



What genre do you think you would be into?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> which ones aren't considered westerns?



well i mean they're all technically westerns but i rarely hear jesse james and django described as such 

well django sometimes i guess, i brainfarted on that


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2015)

Mike

read


----------



## Yasha (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2015)

i haven't read bluebeard so i'm curious as to why you recommended it over his better-known stuff


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 24, 2015)

Detective said:


> What genre do you think you would be into?



I like mysteries I guess, but that was in elementary school. I don't think I have too much of a preference


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> I actually want to start reading because I feel like it just makes your brain better, but I never get any recs from my shitty friends



I'm the same situation as you.

My friends don't read at all.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 24, 2015)

what the hell is that lol


----------



## Parallax (Jun 24, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i haven't read bluebeard so i'm curious as to why you recommended it over his better-known stuff



I think it's super accessible and his best work

Yes I've read all the essentials, multiple times.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 24, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm the same situation as you.
> 
> My friends don't read at all.



I know for a fact my friends are making me dumber, so I'm about to make some new ones lol. Can't be around that all the time


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> I know for a fact my friends are making me dumber, so I'm about to make some new ones lol. Can't be around that all the time



haha yeah...

Pretty much why i'm spending more time at home than out with them. Their lives isn't going anywhere and I can't _force_ them to get out of the high school mindset. Some people just take longer to grow up into Adulthood than others--and some never grow up at all.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2015)

man imagine how fucked gesy's friends must be if gesy looks down on them the way we look down on him


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2015)

Y'all look down on me?

Damn, fuck you guys


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Yasha (Jun 24, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> I like mysteries I guess, but that was in elementary school. I don't think I have too much of a preference





~Gesy~ said:


> I'm the same situation as you.
> 
> My friends don't read at all.



Try Murakami's The Wind-up Bird Chronicle.


----------



## Grape (Jun 24, 2015)

Dwayne Johnson set to take on a gorilla, a lizard and a wolf in 80s arcade movie Rampage.


----------



## Grape (Jun 24, 2015)

GJ Canada.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 24, 2015)

Canada has corporations? I thought it was all mom and pop stores and elk themed novelty shops


----------



## Grape (Jun 24, 2015)

u cereal? like... super serial?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 24, 2015)

*The Tale of the Princess Kaguya*

Good.

8/10


----------



## Slice (Jun 24, 2015)

Grape said:


> Dwayne Johnson set to take on a gorilla, a lizard and a wolf in 80s arcade movie Rampage.



 

How the fuck do you even make a movie out of that game.

I remember playing that a lot when I was a kid


----------



## Ae (Jun 24, 2015)

It's probably just a giant monster, city destruction movie.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 24, 2015)

*Leviathan* ~ 9.5/10

Best movie  of 2014.


*Mommy* ~ 6/10

Rather disappointing.


*Survive style 5+ *~ 7.5/10

This was weird even by japan standards this was weird.


*McCabe & Mrs. Miller* ~ 8.5/10

Excellent movie.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 24, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> *Survive style 5+ *~ 7.5/10
> 
> This was weird even by japan standards this was weird.



lol

I recommended it to Enno and Para. They both loved it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2015)

Didn't they make a movie out of the board game "Battleship" and added aliens?

Anything can be made into a movie.


----------



## Grape (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah, and Battleship was pretty decent. Big hit for Rihanna.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 24, 2015)

Yasha said:


> lol
> 
> I recommended it to Enno and Para. They both loved it.



Para loves anything that looks pretty.

Anyway i'm almost temped to bump to score to 8, since it was quite funny and i loved the aesthetic, but i think the film was a bit too long for it's own good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2015)

Grape said:


> Battleship was pretty decent.


----------



## Ae (Jun 24, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> Para loves anything that looks pretty.



That explains why he loved Fury Road

That movie was crap


----------



## Parallax (Jun 24, 2015)

Fuck you, Sama


----------



## Yasha (Jun 24, 2015)

Even Sama dumps on Para now.


----------



## Ae (Jun 24, 2015)

Para. Slice. Rukia. I'm sorry.


----------



## Slice (Jun 24, 2015)

What did you do?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 24, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Para. Slice. Rukia. I'm sorry.



We forgive you but don't let it happen again Mister!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 24, 2015)

I saw it and it didn't look pretty.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 24, 2015)

*Under the Skin*

This film taught me a few things about Scottish men.

They mumble a lot.
They are thirsty as fuck.
They have got the worst pick-up lines ever.
Their flaccid dongs are average-looking.

6.5/10


----------



## Grape (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow Yasha, racist much?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2015)

Yasha's right though

I had to max the volume while watching it


----------



## teddy (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank god for based subtitles


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2015)

^**


----------



## Parallax (Jun 24, 2015)

you guys had to use subtitles?

holy hell u guys are deaf as fuck


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't remember if I used them or not, but subs are better than just turning the volume way up


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2015)

視差 said:


> you guys had to use subtitles?
> 
> holy hell u guys are deaf as fuck



It's dem headphones/earbuds, bro.


----------



## Grape (Jun 24, 2015)

I've been using very loud over-the-ear cans for almost two decades.

It's taken it's toll


----------



## Ae (Jun 24, 2015)

視差 said:


> you guys had to use subtitles?
> 
> holy hell u guys are deaf as fuck



Some of the accent were a bit thick

No problem with the volume tho


----------



## Detective (Jun 24, 2015)

Grape said:


> I've been using very loud over-the-ear cans for almost two decades.
> 
> It's taken it's toll



Grape


----------



## Grape (Jun 24, 2015)

Your mother's a bit thick


----------



## Grape (Jun 24, 2015)

Detective said:


> Grape




Working retail like..


----------



## Detective (Jun 24, 2015)

Grape said:


> Working retail like..



For real dude, I think listening to music on full blast has somewhat affected my hearing as well.

But there is no other way to fully appreciate the sound of great tunes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2015)

Detective said:


> For real dude, I think listening to music on full blast has somewhat affected my hearing as well.
> 
> But there is no other way to fully appreciate the sound of great tunes.



party now; worry later

I've already accepted that i'm going to be one deaf old dude.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 24, 2015)

When I listen to  Mozart it's


----------



## Slice (Jun 24, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> party now; worry later
> 
> I've already accepted that i'm going to be one deaf old dude.



Let me tell you from experience: it's going to happen earlier than you think


----------



## Detective (Jun 24, 2015)

Slice


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2015)

Slice said:


> Let me tell you from experience: it's going to happen earlier than you think



Do you then just turn the volume up even more and create a terrible cycle?


----------



## Detective (Jun 24, 2015)

It's just not the same if you don't play the music on fullblast while wearing headphones


----------



## Ae (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't know how people can have their volume up so loud


----------



## Parallax (Jun 24, 2015)

that's because u listen to bitchmade music


----------



## Ae (Jun 24, 2015)

視差 said:


> that's because u listen to bitchmade music


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2015)

>Para claims Masacoon listen to bitchmade music
>masacoon confirms suspicions


----------



## Ae (Jun 24, 2015)

That's because it's true

I've said it myself multiple times


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2015)

>this nonsensical detour

hearing damage has nothing to do with this

we need subtitles because scottish people are nigh-incomprehensible


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >this nonsensical detour
> 
> hearing damage has nothing to do with this
> 
> we need subtitles because scottish people are nigh-incomprehensible



I've almost never found the accent hard, just depends on how much slang is used for me.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 24, 2015)

> "This is a true breakthrough for the movie industry. Video games are a multi-billion dollar industry, and merging that with the movies in a way that?s interactive, fun and truly memorable is a very exciting proposition for an industry seeking to innovate. This breakthrough may be equally exciting for the video game industry. The movies offer the very best in screen and sound while providing audiences with a first of its kind, collective, in-person gaming experience."
> 
> Those of you who are interested in playing the Terminator: Genisys game, which will allow participants to battle Terminators as resistance fighters at three different stages of the film, will have to visit specific AMC theaters in New York, Los Angeles, San Francisco, and Boston to annoy the people sitting next to them. During these stages, the players will be divided into four teams to fight our robotic rivals. Those who are victorious will win a limited edition Terminator: Genisys poster. Serenity now.



Well it was a good run while it lasted.

This is basically saying that a cell phone game has better action scenes than their movie.


----------



## Detective (Jun 24, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I've almost never found the accent hard, just depends on how much slang is used for me.



Man, I wish that drunk Vault vocaroo was still around.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 24, 2015)

I wonder what is the history between Para and Masterrace. Why is Masterrace so beta in front of Para?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 24, 2015)

I have watched every English film and series with subtitles, except GoT and Survivor.

If Google improves their translator to above 95% accuracy and incorporates it into Google glass, I would buy it.


----------



## Detective (Jun 24, 2015)

I thought the Google Glass was discontinued?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 24, 2015)

I just got myself the Samsung galaxy 6 edge.

Pretty sweet deal too.


----------



## Ae (Jun 24, 2015)

I like the new Huey

Now how about a new avatar


----------



## Yasha (Jun 24, 2015)

Detective said:


> I thought the Google Glass was discontinued?



The prototype. They are going to further improve it before launching.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 24, 2015)

My review on Jurassic World. 



Mike and His Friends said:


> Well, finally watched it and found it very enjoyable, there was a lot of nostalgia feelings, Chris Pratt very hot and an alfa male, I just didn't like the final scenes which had lots of fanservice and incosistencies. A 7.5/10 for sure.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 24, 2015)

The T-Rex should have been shredded to pieces.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 24, 2015)

I was wondering where the fuck my Spinosaurus was??? 

I wanted a thresome at the end.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 24, 2015)

Yasha said:


> The T-Rex should have been shredded to pieces.



And the T-rex had his intelligence leveled up by 100 and suddenly become fond of the raptor?!


----------



## Jena (Jun 24, 2015)

Taleran said:


> "This is a true breakthrough for the movie industry. Video games are a multi-billion dollar industry, and merging that with the movies in a way that?s interactive, fun and truly memorable is a very exciting proposition for an industry seeking to innovate. This breakthrough may be equally exciting for the video game industry. The movies offer the very best in screen and sound while providing audiences with a first of its kind, collective, in-person gaming experience."
> 
> Those of you who are interested in playing the Terminator: Genisys game, which will allow participants to battle Terminators as resistance fighters at three different stages of the film, will have to visit specific AMC theaters in New York, Los Angeles, San Francisco, and Boston to annoy the people sitting next to them. During these stages, the players will be divided into four teams to fight our robotic rivals. Those who are victorious will win a limited edition Terminator: Genisys poster. Serenity now.



"video games are a multi-billion dollar industry and we just really want some of that sweet money"

I'm sure the app, like the film, will be of the upmost quality.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey Jena, what'd you think of Inside Out


----------



## Jena (Jun 24, 2015)

I haven't seen it yet. I'm honestly debating if it's even worth paying to go see in theaters tbh. The premise so cliched it doesn't interest me at _all_ and I've been hearing mixed reviews.

Did you see it yet?


----------



## Kuya (Jun 24, 2015)

Inside Out - 9/10
Lava "Short Film" befor the movie - GOAT BOAT GOAT/10


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2015)

Jena said:


> I haven't seen it yet. I'm honestly debating if it's even worth paying to go see in theaters tbh. The premise so cliched it doesn't interest me at _all_ and I've been hearing mixed reviews.
> 
> Did you see it yet?


Where have you been hearing mixed reviews? All I've heard is people totally in love with the movie--and trust me, I looked for the naysayers, 'cause I personally think it's been overrated, and I've been looking for someone who shares my gripes lol. Still a good movie and worth seeing imo


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 24, 2015)

Before Jurassic World they showed Paper Towns trailer and I got the feeling it was a good version of Gone Girl.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2015)

**


----------



## Parallax (Jun 24, 2015)

>good version of Gone Girl

rofl

I'm thinking of spending most of my night finishing _Mrs. Dalloway_and watching and episode of Fargo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2015)

Just bought the new Arkham game, Might hold off playing it to watch "Do the Right Thing"


----------



## Jena (Jun 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Where have you been hearing mixed reviews? All I've heard is people totally in love with the movie--and trust me, I looked for the naysayers, 'cause I personally think it's been overrated, and I've been looking for someone who shares my gripes lol. Still a good movie and worth seeing imo



Any mixed review I've seen was from Disney/Pixar blogs. No one has said it's straight-up bad, but I read a few reviews dismissing it as "ok." This reviewer also wasn't a huge fan.

I'll see it at some point, I just tend to go to the theater less often because I moved further away from the one I usually went to, so I don't really drive out there unless it's a movie I _really_ want to see. So I'm not sure if I'll see Inside Out in theaters. 

Pixar has reached a point where they're going to get glowing reviews no matter what they put out, IMHO. None of their latest movies have been "bad" by any means, but it's frustrating that any legitimate complaints get swept under the rug because "it's Pixar" or "it's for children." That attitude is annoying.


----------



## Ae (Jun 24, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Before Jurassic World they showed Paper Towns trailer and I got the feeling it was a good version of Gone Girl.



Robot & Frank was cute

I might check it out


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2015)

*Ip Man*

mediocre and cliched in the extreme. good-ish action doe

*Akira*

i'm sad i waited so long to watch this movie because it is amazing, goddamn, what an experience


----------



## Ae (Jun 24, 2015)

Jena said:


> This reviewer also wasn't a huge fan.



That guy is a twat


----------



## Jena (Jun 24, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> That guy is a twat



so are you, what's your point?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2015)

wait is that a 18 minute long youtube review

jena why


----------



## Ae (Jun 24, 2015)

Jena said:


> so are you, what's your point?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2015)

Jena said:


> so are you, what's your point?


[/URL]


----------



## Parallax (Jun 24, 2015)

Luc 

you barely saw Akira today? 

was it at least a blu ray rip?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 24, 2015)

視差 said:


> >good version of Gone Girl
> 
> rofl
> 
> I'm thinking of spending most of my night finishing _Mrs. Dalloway_and watching and episode of Fargo



Yeah, instead of a psychopathic woman trying to incriminate her husband we get a teenager trying to show the meaning of life to her almost boyfriend. 

But Cara's character also seems psychopathic.


----------



## Ae (Jun 24, 2015)

I recently saw Blade Runner on Cinemax recently, and it had some terrible inner exposition by Deckard.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2015)

視差 said:


> Luc
> 
> you barely saw Akira today?
> 
> was it at least a blu ray rip?



yeah it was good quality dw


----------



## Jena (Jun 24, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I recently saw Blade Runner on Cinemax recently, and it had some terrible inner exposition by Deckard.



That version is the worst 

It's infinitely better without Harrison Ford's bored attempt at gritty noir blabbering through the whole thing.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2015)

also in gesy's avatar, michael biehn's eyes kinda look like they're looking in different directions


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 24, 2015)

Does anyone else also find Cara Delevingne a bit androgynous?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 24, 2015)

what does it matter that it's 18 minutes

what a OCD thing to complain about

it's as wadtistic as wads 3 min youtube rule


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't see it


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't see it



maybe it's just me


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2015)

btw video is more or less totally on point

I liked the movie more than this person did, but I agree with most of his problems with the movie


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2015)

視差 said:


> OCD OP as fuck





ain't seen troll para come out for a while

didn't miss him


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 24, 2015)

Luc lowering the level of the thread with his retardation I see


----------



## Parallax (Jun 24, 2015)

how do you know it's unnecessarily long in the first place?  What if it's the right amount of time?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2015)

視差 said:


> how do you know it's unnecessarily long in the first place?  What if it's the right amount of time?





man this is unsettling


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2015)

Jena said:


> Why are you getting so riled up about it? It was the only semi-negative review of Inside Out I've found on YouTube, which is specifically what Stunna was asking for. Hence why I posted it. It's really not that complicated. I didn't even post it with a vague "hey everyone check this out!!" comment. I posted it because it was the only critical youtube review I've found.



i'm objecting to the existence of the review itself as a point of principle

i forgive you for posting it


----------



## Parallax (Jun 24, 2015)

whats unsettling is you putting up arbitrary limitations on how long a video should and shouldn't be

it's like not  seeing Love Exposure cause it's 4 hours


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2015)

視差 said:


> whats unsettling is you putting up arbitrary limitations on how long a video should and shouldn't be
> 
> it's like not  seeing Love Exposure cause it's 4 hours



para are you messing with me for real 

be 100% serious


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2015)

視差 said:


> it's like not  seeing Love Exposure cause it's 4 hours



Woah....

Must be some movie


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2015)

tfw you're in a dystopia where people are okay with movie reviews being almost 20 minutes long


----------



## Parallax (Jun 24, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Woah....
> 
> Must be some movie



it's in my top 10, it's da besto.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 24, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Before Jurassic World they showed Paper Towns trailer and I got the feeling it was a good version of Gone Girl.



John Green


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2015)

*Fury Road - 9.5/10*

One of the best action movies I've seen, close to perfection.


----------



## Ae (Jun 24, 2015)

I need to rewatch Fury Road and try to see the appeal. And if Para loves Inside Out, I'll give that a shot too.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 24, 2015)

If you weren't blown away by your first time witnessing Fury Road's glory, a second time won't change it.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> *Akira*
> 
> i'm sad i waited so long to watch this movie because it is amazing, goddamn, what an experience



The manga is well worth the read btw, the film misses out quite a lot.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 24, 2015)

Masterrace's Paraholism is starting to creep me out a little bit.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2015)

I heard if you see the movie more than once, the feminist propaganda will permanently rewire your brain. Just a warning.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> The manga is well worth the read btw, the film misses out quite a lot.



i have the manga on disk :byakuya


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2015)

hey han what's your stance on 10+ minute long youtube reviews of w/e

good/bad/acceptable/deplorable/emblematic of a narcissistic, bored society


----------



## Parallax (Jun 24, 2015)

why the hell do you need my approval, I don't even know when imma see it.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> hey han what's your stance on 10+ minute long youtube reviews of w/e
> 
> good/bad/acceptable/deplorable/emblematic of a narcissistic, bored society



surely it just depends on how much there is to say? iono, a lot of people do needlessly stretch out any analysis because they repeat points, but I've seen long reviews before that essentially needed to be that long


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2015)

Space Jam is on 

better than Inside Out


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> surely it just depends on how much there is to say? iono, a lot of people do needlessly stretch out any analysis because they repeat points, but I've seen long reviews before that essentially needed to be that long



what, like plinkett reviews?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> *Fury Road - 9.5/10*
> 
> One of the best action movies I've seen, close to perfection.



Quite a Bold claim


----------



## Parallax (Jun 24, 2015)

it's really not if you've seen the film

Fuck you Gesy 

ayo Luc

what's your opinion of Prince


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm saying, it sounds like a decade defining film, I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> what, like plinkett reviews?



yeah stuff like that I don't think typically goes over too many needless talking points, so I'm really fine with the length.


----------



## Ae (Jun 24, 2015)

視差 said:


> why the hell do you need my approval, I don't even know when imma see it.



I won't watch it otherwise


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

視差 said:


> it's really not if you've seen the film
> 
> Fuck you Gesy
> 
> ...



i have never listened to prince

but he was cool in that new girl episode he guest starred in


----------



## Grape (Jun 25, 2015)

luc... please


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2015)

really?  that's

iono that just kinda seems strange that you haven't listened to any of his stuff.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

視差 said:


> really?  that's
> 
> iono that just kinda seems strange that you haven't listened to any of his stuff.



i lived in india for all of the 90s and in the present day, i have no reason to listen to pop music that  isn't contemporary


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2015)

why does what year it came out matter if it's great?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

視差 said:


> why does what year it came out matter if it's great?



i wasn't aware it was great


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2015)

of course it's great


----------



## Grape (Jun 25, 2015)

It's fucking Prince.

Easily one of the most talented guitarists ever.


Not to mention that he is one of the ultimate badasses.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

well all right, man, where do i start


----------



## Grape (Jun 25, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> well all right, man, where do i start


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2015)

start with Purple Rain.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

man, it is surprisingly difficult to find purple rain on youtube


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2015)

oh you're not gonna be able to

dl the album


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

i will 

but what's the story there? is prince a dick about his music being accessible on the internet?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 25, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i have never listened to prince
> 
> but he was cool in that new girl episode he guest starred in


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2015)

Prince is a dick about anything of his being put out on the internet.

A lot of it stems from the way Warner fucked him over in the 90s


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

also btw para

the akira ost _was_ dope


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2015)

yes

yes it is


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2015)

A Force of One: C

Chuck Norris movie. I dunno, it probably deserves a C-, but I like it on a C+ level. It's one of the better early Chuck Norris flicks.


----------



## Slice (Jun 25, 2015)

Akira was the first Anime i ever watched.
It was a shitty VHS that was copied over so often the picture suffered of it.

It still ruined anime for me for years because it set the bar too damn high.



視差 said:


> why does what year it came out matter if it's great?



Its probably pretty simple.

If you are into a certain kind of music and open to others you prefer those genres. 
When searching for new stuff / old stuff thats amazing you use that as a baseline. 
Pop historically has the most amount of absolute shit of any musical genre there is.
So if you use up time to look for music you like you dont necessarily work through decades of shit just to find the absolute gems hidden in it.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Koreeda's new film

[YOUTUBE]NRktvTd5KZo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

slice knows


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2015)

I actually hate that line of thinking, at least philosophically in how I approach my music.

Half the joy is sifting through the crates for those gems, even if it's not a genre that you are well versed in.

Anyways that doesn't even apply to Prince considering how critically revered he is as well as how massively popular he is.  It's not like Purple Rain is some obscure hidden 80s album, that shit was a hit and it's still ranked highly in any kind of best of 80s list.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

if it's not a genre you're well versed in then you'll be doing a lot of sifting


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2015)

well yeah of course

I'm not a huge metal or prog fan at all

but i've sifted and found some of my all time favorite albums that way

the work and effort is always worth it


----------



## Ae (Jun 25, 2015)

Good afternoon everyone!


----------



## Yasha (Jun 25, 2015)

*Inherent Vice*

5.5/10


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2015)

oh man now I definitely have to see this


----------



## Grape (Jun 25, 2015)

You still haven't seen Inherent Vice?

The fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Ae (Jun 25, 2015)

I swear Para defended Inherent Vice


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2015)

i've never posted about it other than I want to see it

man u guys are turrible trolls


----------



## Ae (Jun 25, 2015)

I was serious you jerk


----------



## Grape (Jun 25, 2015)

It's good. People just have attention span problems.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2015)

I suspect a lot of it has to do with Pynchon's style being off putting for some and how weird it would translate to the screen.  Then again the people that I've heard dislike it give me reason to suspect it's good and that I would like it.


----------



## Grape (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeah, I didn't think I'd like it from the trailer, but was surprisingly good.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

*Shaolin Soccer*

this movie was dumb af but it was funny af and i enjoyed it

kung fu hustle is 10,000x better doe


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2015)

Shaolin Soccer's one of my favorite sports movies 

haven't seen it in years on years tho

it was probably my first foreign film (excluding anime)


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 25, 2015)

Both Shaolin Soccer and Kung Fu Hustle are comedy gold


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

lol sports movie...

i legit wonder if stephen chow ever watched a game of football before making it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 25, 2015)

"Shaolin Soccer's one of my favorite sports movies" He said.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

my favourite sports movie is moneyball


----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2015)

Inherent Vice was Para's most anticipated film of the year, iirc

Dat shitty taste and prediction ability


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 25, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> my favourite sports movie is moneyball




Never got around to seeing it

It's that good?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

detective come off it man, any paul thomas anderson film automatically has a legit claim to being the most anticipated film of the year and you know it 


~Gesy~ said:


> Never got around to seeing it
> 
> It's that good?



well it's not like there are a lot of genuinely great sports movies

but iunno i really like it, i think it's a really good movie yeah


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 25, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Never got around to seeing it
> 
> It's that good?



It's quite good. And it's not just a _sports_ movie


----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> detective come off it man, any paul thomas anderson film automatically has a legit claim to being the most anticipated film of the year and you know it



It had bad tracking, tanked early reviews, and was panned in general

The writing was on the wall before it even leaked(which I assume was a tactic used to hopefully incite interest, but alas, no)


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

panned in general?

you may wanna look again bc it hasn't hit even below 60% positive on the three major movie rating aggregators

it's 6.8/73%/81% atm


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 25, 2015)

If *snicker* Motor racing count as a sport, Rush is the best sports film I've seen.

But Rocky would is my favorite, ofcourse.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

i couldn't be bothered with rush after 30-40 minutes, i could see where it was gonna go so i left it

i've actually never seen rocky


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2015)

Detective said:


> It had bad tracking, tanked early reviews, and was panned in general


so was Only God Forgives, but that movie was GOAT.



~Gesy~ said:


> But Rocky would is my favorite, ofcourse.






Lucaniel said:


> i've actually never seen rocky


----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> panned in general?
> 
> you may wanna look again bc it hasn't hit even below 60% positive on the three major movie rating aggregators
> 
> it's 6.8/73%/81% atm



IMDB is full of either 0/10's or 10/10's, it's a horrible rating site

And it was panned, since the director himself basically dodged Cannes, instead of letting them get first crack at the film, and then the Toronto and Vienna film festivals, before the initial limited release.

The film wasn't outright horrible, but it wasn't spectacular (as originally hoped either), for all it's production pedigree, which is what makes it a flop.

Just another decently average film in a sea of others of the same brand.


----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> so was Only God Forgives, but that movie was GOAT.



Shut yo mouth Stunna, no one was talking to you

Fall back, Ho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 25, 2015)

You just gonna take that, Stunna?


----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2015)

He'll take it and like it, cuz he's Stunna

Also:

[YOUTUBE]M3hiYI5mBFI[/YOUTUBE]

Cats are assholes


----------



## Slice (Jun 25, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i couldn't be bothered with rush after 30-40 minutes, *i could see where it was gonna go *so i left it



Would you also quit watching Titanic because you realize early that the ship is going to sink?


----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]XwTuZg76pho[/YOUTUBE]

Lizzy


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> You just gonna take that, Stunna?


dude don't even know how to spell "hoe"; ain't wastin' my time. 



Detective said:


> White people in 1968 had shit taste, doe


>in 1968


----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> dude don't even know how to spell "hoe"; ain't wastin' my time.





> ho
> hō/
> nouninformal
> noun: ho; plural noun: hoes; plural noun: hos;
> ...





> hoe
> hō/
> noun
> noun: hoe; plural noun: hoes
> ...



I was calling you a street walker, you fool

Why would I call you a thin metal blade gardening tool? You ain't that slim




> >in 1968



Stunna confirmed to look down on white in all timelines and years


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2015)

Detective said:


> I was calling you a street walker, you fool
> 
> Why would I call you a thin metal blade gardening tool? You ain't that slim


>using the white man's spelling

lel


----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >using the white man's spelling
> 
> lel



Trying to fool us that you don't use an ebonics dictionary and thesaurus

You ain't bilingual like VBD


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 25, 2015)

Detective said:


> He'll take it and like it, cuz he's Stunna
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Best solution: not having cats


----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2015)

Mike knows


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't get Stunna hating whites. Didn't he transition years ago? Well, at least according to Grape.


----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeah, Stunna has been a White Rights advocate for at least 19 years of his life so far.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

Slice said:


> Would you also quit watching Titanic because you realize early that the ship is going to sink?



i think you took that the wrong way


----------



## Grape (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm black and Stunna's white.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 25, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah, Stunna has been a White Rights advocate for at least 19 years of his life so far.



Wow, I didn't know he was that engaged, just knew he pulled a Michael Jackson.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >using the white man's spelling
> 
> lel



wait what?

is this advanced trolling or does stunna legit believe black people exclusively spell it "hoe" and never "ho"


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2015)

Luca, as a grown man with an adult-level intellect, and as someone who has known me for a spell now, I'm gonna leave it to you to answer that question


----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Wow, I didn't know he was that engaged, just knew he pulled a Michael Jackson.



Pretty sure it was more like this, on a random day in his youth, while speaking to his family

[YOUTUBE]ufAPpYNoI1U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 25, 2015)

Detective said:


> Pretty sure it was more like this, on a random day in his youth, while speaking to his family
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ufAPpYNoI1U[/YOUTUBE]





Also, the kid wasn't speaking English, was he?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> as someone who has known me for a spell



wingardium leviosa


----------



## Grape (Jun 25, 2015)

Detective said:


> White people in 1968 had shit taste, doe
> 
> But it did receive a lot of great reviews actually. The theatres fucked up by screening two different cut versions depending on the state. Some saw the uncut original version, and others saw the general release, which was like 20 minutes shorter.




How many arguments do you have to bust out the old straw man?

Have you seen Inherent Vice?


----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> wingardium leviosa



bump you


----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2015)

Grape said:


> How many arguments do you have to bust out the old straw man?
> 
> Have you seen Inherent Vice?



Yes, it was a dry experience. I watched it around the time that it and a bunch of other films leaked onto the net a while back.


----------



## Grape (Jun 25, 2015)

How was it a dry experience?


----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2015)

I also called it Incoherent Vice. The kind of film that you may need to take drugs to understand because it doesn't seem to have any real direction, much like the detective character who seemed to view everything in a  narcotic haze.


----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2015)

> Insidious: Chapter 3 and Inside Out don’t have a lot in common. One is a PG-13 horror film about a teenager terrorized by an evil demon; the other is a kid-friendly Pixar movie about feelings. But they do both start with the letters “insid,” and that was enough to cause a mix-up that left children in one Ohio theater “terrified.”
> 
> Parents are reportedly furious after a theater accidentally showed Insidious: Chapter 3 instead of Inside Out. Though the staff caught the mistake early in the screening, one angry mom says “the damage is already done.” Read all about the Insidious Inside Out mix-up after the jump.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2015)

> Though the staff caught the mistake early in the screening, one angry mom says “the damage is already done.”


should have given her a complimentary bitchslap


----------



## Grape (Jun 25, 2015)

It has a constant direction, just takes winding roads to get there.

Which is probably more due to the book's writing than with film production.

Dry doesn't really make sense for it. TWBB? Sure, dry would be an excellent descriptor. But IV? Not at all.


----------



## Ae (Jun 25, 2015)

*12 Monkeys* (1995): Light 8

*Insomnia* (2002): Light 6
I'll pay good money to never see Hilary Swank again

*The World's End* (2013): Decent 5
I smiled... once


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

oh boo hoo

explain to the kids that murder is a thing


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2015)

Detective said:


> It had bad tracking, tanked early reviews, and was panned in general
> 
> The writing was on the wall before it even leaked(which I assume was a tactic used to hopefully incite interest, but alas, no)



Detective confirmed lemming


----------



## Ae (Jun 25, 2015)

Not enough action sequences and explosions for D


----------



## Grape (Jun 25, 2015)

Masterrace, your ratings are mind boggling.


----------



## Ae (Jun 25, 2015)

How would you rate those three, Grape?

Preferably using my system


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 25, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> oh boo hoo
> 
> explain to the kids that murder is a thing



 This was obviously done as a prank ,this seems to good to have been a natural mistake.

Even if that isn't the case, this is obviously the theater's fault.


----------



## Grape (Jun 25, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> How would you rate those three, Grape?
> 
> Preferably using my system




It's not those three in particular, but those three in context with previous ratings.


----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2015)

視差 said:


> Detective confirmed lemming



Says the King of Flip Flops


----------



## Ae (Jun 25, 2015)

Grape said:


> It's not those three in particular, but those three in context with previous ratings.



The only score I felt could be off was _Citizen Kane_. I'll rewatch it eventually, maybe I wasn't in the right mood when I saw it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2015)

shiiiet; accusing someone of flip flopping is a lazy ass jab


----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> shiiiet; accusing someone of flip flopping is a lazy ass jab



Shut up, Bandwagon Ho


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2015)

i c wut u did thar


----------



## Grape (Jun 25, 2015)

@Masterrace, both Citizen Kane as well as 12 Angry Men.


@Stuna, Det's counter-arguments are typically pretty weak, and more often than not they are straw man arguments.


----------



## Ae (Jun 25, 2015)

We'll just have to disagree on _12 Angry Men_. Their arguments made me:


----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2015)

Grape, your arguments are the ones set up for defeat. You practically invite it with your faux edgy opinions made only to incite a reaction.

Why else do most people ignore your reviews?


----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2015)

NBA DRAFT TIME

Hopefully Para doesn't dodge Rukia on Skype this time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2015)

waddap dudes? Haven't be active here because I haven't had the time to watch anything recently.


----------



## Grape (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't think I'm trying to be edgy when discussing movies, maybe it's just that the films I think are worth talking about don't contain man-killing arcade games or lizard themed amusement parks.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello,      khris.


----------



## Ae (Jun 25, 2015)

khris said:


> waddap dudes? Haven't be active here because I haven't had the time to watch anything recently.



You don't have to watch anything be here <3 <3 <3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Hello,      khris.



Stunna.  




Masterrace said:


> You don't have to watch anything be here <3 <3 <3



Noted.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Has anyone of you seen Stephen Chow's King of Comedy? It's his best comedy so far imo, but I suspect some of it would be lost in translation. Curious to know what would you guys think.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 25, 2015)

LA Confidential

Excellent crime film



A+


----------



## Taleran (Jun 25, 2015)

*When Marnie was There*
A really sweet story gorgeously animated that hits all the right notes.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

la confidential is great

i love that movie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 25, 2015)

Do the right thing

Wow, what a surreal experience the third act of this film was. 

It hits too close to home 
A-


----------



## Grape (Jun 25, 2015)

Is Gesy black?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 25, 2015)

I saw him posting in the NBA thread. He's definitely black.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2015)

Yasha's casual racism never fails


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 25, 2015)

Grape said:


> Is Gesy black?



Used to be..

But nowadays I identify as Filipino. 

#transracial


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Do the right thing
> 
> Wow, what a surreal experience the third act of this film was.
> 
> ...


i wouldn't say it was surreal

but i know what you mean

it was intense


----------



## Yasha (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm surprised by the proportion of black community on an anime forum like NF. Shouldn't you guys be like hanging out on the streets, or playing basketball outside?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 25, 2015)

Now you're trying too hard, bruh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 25, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i wouldn't say it was surreal
> 
> but i know what you mean
> 
> it was intense



The movie ends with a group of cops choking out a black dude, which incidentally kills him-- causing a riot from the spectators.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

also sense8 is the most audacious thing i've seen since hannibal

in a very different way, but nevertheless


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The movie ends with a group of cops choking out a black dude, which incidentally kills him. causing a riot from the spectators.



yeah but that's not surreal though is it gesy, it's 100% real

the 100% realness and prophetic-ness of it is what's surreal

so i know what you mean


----------



## Yasha (Jun 26, 2015)

Stunna

[YOUTUBE]TxxOT9de6-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2015)

thank you for sharing


----------



## Yasha (Jun 26, 2015)

Glad you saw that. Now I changed it to another vid.


----------



## Grape (Jun 26, 2015)

wtf, how u gonn leave me hanging?


----------



## Grape (Jun 26, 2015)

btw, any of you ingrates know about kayaking?

I need to find a pair of them for my brother and soon to be sister-n-law.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 26, 2015)

Kayaking? I thought you were black


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2015)

lol he    isn't


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2015)

Gotta admit, Grape's old username and monkey set had me thinking he was black as well back in the day.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2015)

Gesy being racist af

dat self hatred


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 26, 2015)

Not sure if serious, but i'm fairly sure the whole pretending do be white thing i a rukia lie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2015)

tfw Detective and Rukia thought he was the  Mr.Fantastic in that cosplay picture.


----------



## The World (Jun 26, 2015)

Slow West - 8/10

great oddly shot movie

the ending


----------



## Detective (Jun 26, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> tfw Detective and Rukia thought he was the  Mr.Fantastic in that cosplay picture.



Fuck you Gesy, bringing up old wounds

Dat fucking betrayal when we were told he wasn't Mr. Fantastic





The World said:


> Slow West - 8/10
> 
> great oddly shot movie
> 
> the ending



DAT ENDING


----------



## Yasha (Jun 26, 2015)

Grape said:


> wtf, how u gonn leave me hanging?



It's a clip of two men playing light sabers with their dicks wearing condoms that glow in the dark.


----------



## Grape (Jun 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Gesy being racist af
> 
> dat self hatred




Gesy repped me once for black guilting him.


It was possibly my most impressive troll.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> Not sure if serious, but i'm fairly sure the whole pretending do be white thing i a rukia lie.



>Rukia
>lie

C'mon Sama, does Rukia come off as a dishonest person to you?


----------



## Detective (Jun 26, 2015)

Rukia wasn't trolling that time, tho. For the entirety of his rookie year on NF, Stunna said he was a white kid.

Then he stuck that knife into our hearts


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2015)

Detective said:


> Rukia wasn't trolling that time, tho. For the entirety of his rookie year on NF, Stunna said he was a white kid.
> 
> Then he stuck that knife into our hearts


----------



## Grape (Jun 26, 2015)

So Stunna was literally going around claiming to be white?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2015)

cool avy Samavarti. Princess Kaguya is underrated as shit.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 26, 2015)

.


----------



## Slice (Jun 26, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Gotta admit, Grape's old username and monkey set had me thinking he was black as well back in the day.



Do you also think i am a duck?





~Gesy~ said:


> tfw Detective and Rukia thought he was the  Mr.Fantastic in that cosplay picture.



Post YFW you realize that there is no Mr Fantastic in that picture.
Only black and white Nick Fury. 



~Gesy~ said:


> C'mon Sama, does Rukia come off as a dishonest person to you?



Were you here in the prime Rukia years?
He had mastered the art of telling what was always _technically _the truth.


----------



## Slice (Jun 26, 2015)

'Inside Out' release date: October 1st. 

This is probably the longest Pixar delay since Wall-E


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 26, 2015)

wait for fucking real? 

lemme check the uk release date


----------



## Detective (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 26, 2015)

>24th july

why, you cunts? why? cunts? why?


----------



## Detective (Jun 26, 2015)

Holy shit, the double end credits scenes from Ant-Man just leaked. 

This reviewer also wasn't a huge fan.



EDIT: Can't get it to play with the codes. So I'll just direct link


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 26, 2015)

detective 

fuck you


----------



## Detective (Jun 26, 2015)

I texted the link to my buddies too

I can imagine the rage

But God damn, the meta of it all is so beautiful


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 26, 2015)

yeah it's a pretty brilliant joke i have to admit


----------



## Ae (Jun 26, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## Slice (Jun 26, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> wait for fucking real?
> 
> lemme check the uk release date



Pixar does extra effort and localizes all on screen texts for the bigger markets.
For example in Wall-E all newspapers, advertising billboards and computer messages on the ship were in German.

This usually results in a big delay.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 26, 2015)

Slice said:


> Pixar does extra effort and localizes all on screen texts for the bigger markets.
> For example in Wall-E all newspapers, advertising billboards and computer messages on the ship were in German.
> 
> This usually results in a big delay.



I didn't know that. It's impressive that Pixar is willing go that extra mile.

We get it in August.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 26, 2015)

Man Banshee season 3 premiere was damn good. It's too bad the season 2 finale was kinda weak.


----------



## Slice (Jun 26, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I didn't know that. It's impressive that Pixar is willing go that extra mile.
> 
> We get it in August.



Just watched the German trailer for the first time. When the dads emotions are distracted by sports it is a football game instead of ice hockey like in the American trailer I saw earlier this year.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 26, 2015)

I could see Gesy falling for it tbh tbf


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 26, 2015)

Bitches be dumb


----------



## Grape (Jun 26, 2015)

Gay marriage legalized nationwide.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 26, 2015)

the supreme court has been doing work this week


----------



## Grape (Jun 26, 2015)

Word, but they're probably just distractions so TPP can pass.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2015)

that's an old ass picture, Von J.


----------



## Ae (Jun 26, 2015)

Don't care much for social issues.


----------



## The World (Jun 26, 2015)

you say that but secretly hope for the supreme court to pass legal consent for girls 10 and under


----------



## Ae (Jun 26, 2015)

You people are to blame for whatever I am. I'm just here to play along and roll with the punches.


----------



## Grape (Jun 26, 2015)

Marrying 10 year olds was common in 1880 Americas.

You should invent a time machine, Masta.


----------



## Ae (Jun 26, 2015)

Gesy is the only one here confirmed to like little girls


----------



## Yasha (Jun 26, 2015)

*Shinobi*

Way better than Goemon.

Prime Yukie Nakama was one of the Top 3 most beautiful women in Japan.

8.5/10


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Yasha (Jun 26, 2015)

Did I say something that bothers you? :S


----------



## Parallax (Jun 26, 2015)

what is mike all grumbling about now


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2015)

Super Mike said:


>



Don't believe it Mike.


----------



## Ae (Jun 26, 2015)

Can we get the better Mike here instead


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2015)

Slice said:


> Do you also think i am a duck?



Yes actually, since I've only seen an animated duck when you post, it's the only image my head associates with you. 



視差 said:


> I could see Gesy falling for it tbh tbf


 Fuck you, bruh


----------



## Yasha (Jun 26, 2015)

Para, how was Tokyo Tribe?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 26, 2015)

i didn't see Tokyo Tribe

I ended up reading and finishing up my book

on to Pale Fire now


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 26, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Can we get the better Mike here instead



I'm the only Mike suh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2015)

Grape said:


> Gay marriage legalized nationwide.



Gays should have had  the right to a miserable existence a long time ago.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> that's an old ass picture, Von J.



That's new for me, Stonner.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 26, 2015)

Mike you're still new to this thread don't insult other regulars it set a bad impression when it comes down to your appraisal.


Also Para isn't homeless he is studying very hard for his bachelors. He has been grinding hard for the past decade on his English Lit degree and will soon graduate in the next couple of years. So you'll laugh now just because he sleeps in a garage but he'll make something of himself just you wait and see.


----------



## Ae (Jun 26, 2015)

Yeah, Para the the smartest and hardest working guy here.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2015)

O'beezy is the last cool president we're gonna have for a while.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 26, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Mike you're still new to this thread don't insult other regulars it set a bad impression when it comes down to your appraisal.
> 
> 
> Also Para isn't homeless he is studying very hard for his bachelors. He has been grinding hard for the past decade on his English Lit degree and will soon graduate in the next couple of years. So you'll laugh now just because he sleeps in a garage but he'll make something of himself just you wait and see.



Are you talking to me?


----------



## Grape (Jun 26, 2015)

Attention people named Mike!

Quoting Huey posts is a quick way to get ignored in this sub.

That is all, thanks.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2015)

Y'all haven't met?

Don't you post in the NBA thread, huey?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 26, 2015)

I stumbled under the bridge it seems


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Also Para isn't homeless he is studying very hard for his bachelors. He has been *grinding hard for the past decade on his English Lit degree* and will soon graduate in the next couple of years. So you'll laugh now just because *he sleeps in a garage* but he'll *make something of himself* just you wait and see.



how's that English lit degree gonna help him get outta that garage?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 26, 2015)

I post in the NBA thread from time to time but I haven't notice any of Mike's post. He isn't a colorful character like the rest of the NBA regulars.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> how's that English lit degree gonna help him get outta that garage?



Haha...

You're alright


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Yes you Mister!



I'm your brother, stop the fucking formalities.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 26, 2015)

lol Huey is still a piece of shit 

go raise your kids instead of shitposting bruh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2015)

視差 said:


> go raise your kids



What did his children do to you?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 26, 2015)

視差 said:


> lol Huey is still a piece of shit
> 
> go raise your kids instead of shitposting bruh



This is the second time a Chinese guy attacked me for no reason. Is this because my wife comes from an Asian country you hate ?

I apologize on her behalf if that's the case.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 26, 2015)

視差 said:


> lol Huey is still a piece of shit
> 
> go raise your kids instead of shitposting bruh



>says he has Huey on SI
>replies to Huey's posts


----------



## Detective (Jun 26, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> how's that English lit degree gonna help him get outta that garage?



Truthfully, we don't know if there is an answer to this question. But we hope that it doesn't end in tears.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> >says he has Huey on SI
> >replies to Huey's posts



or....He saw the post when Boner quoted it


But your theory is pretty good too, bruh.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 26, 2015)

Detective said:


> Truthfully, we don't know if there is an answer to this question. But we hope that it doesn't end in tears.



Detective why are you so harsh on Parallax? He was new to the country at the time so learning the language was an obvious choice for a degree.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 26, 2015)

Is this the same SI we used for the Preet Rules?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2015)

>Future Parallax


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 26, 2015)

Anyone watching Sense8? Shit is kinda gravy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 26, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Is this the same SI we used for the Preet Rules?


You super ignore Preet? Why? He is such a cool guy.


----------



## Detective (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Detective why are you so harsh on Parallax? He was new to the country at the time so learning the language was an obvious choice for a degree.



Cuz he can take it. He's the lazy mod we don't need, but somehow deserve right now. He's a sleeping couch potatoe. A student enrolled in education longer than most double PhD's. An unmotivated Chicano Mexican.





Super Mike said:


> Is this the same SI we used for the Preet Rules?



No, Para is too lazy to have enough willpower for that.



~Gesy~ said:


> >Future Parallax


----------



## Detective (Jun 26, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Anyone watching Sense8? Shit is kinda gravy



I dunno man. The Wacowjshjahsjhsajhsjahs Siblings been taking that L for years now.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 26, 2015)

Detective said:


> I dunno man. The Wacowjshjahsjhsajhsjahs Siblings been taking that L for years now.



You promised me you would watch it m8.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 26, 2015)

I disagree Para is such a patient and diligent mod.

Most people would have gave up after their 3rd year and gotten a job but the word Quit isn't in Para's dictionary so he persevered through all the failures of the past to pave way for the success of the future.


----------



## Detective (Jun 26, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> You promised me you would watch it m8.



I know, mate. I will, but I just haven't decided which decade of my remaining life I will do so in.


----------



## Detective (Jun 26, 2015)

Also, Mike(Super Mike that is), Imma put you on notice right now, just so you're not surprised. But your black ass is gonna get curbstomped by me in the All-Time Fantasy League.

Come at me, Bro


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Anyone watching Sense8? Shit is kinda gravy



I was watching luther with Idris Elba, but the first episode was pretty boring tbh. I need a change of pace, so might hold it off for S8.

The Wacojskasldsjkldasn bros aren't in very good standing but atleast their projects are always visually pretty.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2015)

I heard Sense8 is awful, but I might check it out eventually.


----------



## Detective (Jun 26, 2015)

Damn it Gesy, get their name right.

It's not the Wacosjhsjhajhahs Bros, it's the Wackkjsjauuasjsna Siblings now


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 26, 2015)

You're gonna get rekt son

And I just find the concept really intriguing. I want to know if there's gonna be an actual plot or not though. A cool idea is just that if nothing is happening


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 26, 2015)

Detective said:


> I know, mate. I will, but I just haven't decided which decade of my remaining life I will do so in.



Get your shit together. Sense8 has the Mike seal of approval.


----------



## Detective (Jun 26, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> You're gonna get rekt son



I'm gonna style on yo black ass like I'm an interior decorator on the Home and Garden network


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 26, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Anyone watching Sense8? Shit is kinda gravy



i've finished it


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 26, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> or....He saw the post when Boner quoted it



para is now understanding my pain


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 26, 2015)

I for one am proud that Para and Luc are doing the group sessions and supporting each other.

I don't like from time to time Luc has to have his account banned and check himself into rehab


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 26, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i've finished it



Does a plot eventually develop?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> para is now understanding my pain



Thoughts?

Is the action banshee tier?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 26, 2015)

well there are already plots
there's just 8 of them

but they do eventually become unified for a little while


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 26, 2015)

I mean I guess. They just seem superficial and very slice of life-ish right now


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 26, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> Is the action banshee tier?



banshee tier is a tier of its own

my thoughts on sense8 are that it's highly unusual both in terms of concept and execution. it has 8 protagonists scattered all over the globe and it uses the varying settings and contexts in order to essentially tell 8 different stories which are in different genres, and which sometimes connect. some stories are dramedies, some are police procedurals, some are thrillers, some are crime stories, etc.

an av club critic said each episode was basically 8 short films of different genres connected by the show's premise and that's a good way of summarising it

as a consequence of the fragmented, scattershot approach, you can't really judge the show in its entirety because it's trying to do as many as 8 different things every episode. but i would say that it succeeds 75% of the time

anyway, it's made me laugh pretty hard, sometimes made me cringe, made me emotionally invested in the characters' struggles, made me go "FUCK YEAH!!!!" when cool shit goes down more times than any show in recent memory, and i've been really entertained by it

when it's funny, it can be really fucking funny, the action is always at least good (wachowskis ofc know their shit), and the emotional drama can be surprisingly effective albeit a fair bit of the script could use retooling

so


----------



## The World (Jun 26, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> anyway, it's made me laugh pretty hard, sometimes made me cringe, made me emotionally invested in the characters' struggles, made me go "FUCK YEAH!!!!" when cool shit goes down more times than any show in recent memory, and i've been really entertained by it
> 
> when it's funny, it can be really fucking funny, the action is always at least good (wachowskis ofc know their shit), and the emotional drama can be surprisingly effective albeit a fair bit of the script could use retooling
> 
> so



basically how I felt about it


----------



## teddy (Jun 26, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Anyone watching Sense8? Shit is kinda gravy



I'm about to once i get a few things settled


----------



## Grape (Jun 26, 2015)

Peaky Blinders - S1

Good stuff.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 26, 2015)

ted. said:


> I'm about to once i get a few things settled



let me know what you think about it


----------



## Yasha (Jun 26, 2015)

Detective said:


> Cuz he can take it. He's the lazy mod we don't need, but somehow deserve right now. He's a sleeping couch potatoe. A student enrolled in education longer than most double PhD's. An unmotivated Chicano Mexican.



tfw Stunna is going to graduate from college before Para.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 26, 2015)

*Kingdom of Heaven (Dir Cut)*

I really really really like this movie, it will never be better than the top two R Scott movies but I do love how his movies look visually.


----------



## The World (Jun 26, 2015)

I like this cut scene

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSNYkCa1f24[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jun 26, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Nope



scury


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 26, 2015)

Some people have been talking about Banshee so I decided to go check it. It seems to be very interesting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Some people have been talking about Banshee so I decided to go check it seems to be very interesting.



it's great stuff


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2015)

is your MJ set in commemoration of his death anniversary


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2015)

Or a belated version of that, yeah.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 26, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Nope



Oh hell no  that needs to be destroyed with fire.


@ Khris - what's your set from?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2015)

rip


----------



## Ae (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Jun 26, 2015)

Sick deck, bro.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2015)

Ted 2: D+/C-

Has some funny moments, but I was mostly bored.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 26, 2015)

Mike wasn't a predator smh


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 26, 2015)

I get shocked everytime I hear someone saying they are paying to watch the Minions movie. Don't waste your money on that Stunna.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 26, 2015)

I've never seen either DM movie


----------



## Ae (Jun 26, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> I get shocked everytime I hear someone saying they are paying to watch the Minions movie. Don't waste your money on that Stunna.



Stunna watches every cartoon that comes out


----------



## Parallax (Jun 26, 2015)

lol Stunna hates the minions


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 26, 2015)

Minions are the worst thing that happened to cinema.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Mike wasn't a predator smh






Mike and His Friends said:


> I get shocked everytime I hear someone saying they are paying to watch the Minions movie. Don't waste your money on that Stunna.


I don't plan on it.



Masterrace said:


> Stunna watches every cartoon that comes out


Despite loving the art, this isn't true. 



視差 said:


> lol Stunna hates the minions


But this is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Oh hell no  that needs to be destroyed with fire.
> 
> 
> @ Khris - what's your set from?



[YOUTUBE]GH26BfSo7co[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2015)

The first Dispicable Me was adorable..

But that soundtrack will be it's most memorable aspect


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2015)

memorable because it's turrible, right


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 26, 2015)

Stunna, didn't you have a Minion set?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2015)

I think Pharrell did a good job on it


----------



## Yasha (Jun 26, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Ted 2: D+/C-
> 
> Has some funny moments, but I was mostly bored.



Whoa, is Detective going to defend Ted 2 against Martial?


----------



## Grape (Jun 27, 2015)

Made it from work to home without a trip to a bar.

It's a historic day, and I can't celebrate.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2015)

stay strong niggy


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Whoa, is Detective going to defend Ted 2 against Martial?



I never said it was the king of comedy, just that I would see it. Because it contains a bear that swears like a friend.



Grape said:


> Made it from work to home without a trip to a bar.
> 
> It's a historic day, and I can't celebrate.



Why don't you have a refreshing glass of chocolate milk?



Also,


----------



## Grape (Jun 27, 2015)

Smoking a fatty instead.

Ride home was rough doe. I circled the bars for like 20 mins in the car


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

The thirst is real, damn


----------



## Grape (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2015)

Grape said:


> Smoking a fatty instead.
> 
> Ride home was rough doe. I circled the bars for like 20 mins in the car


----------



## Melodie (Jun 27, 2015)

I watched Chappie. aside from few iffy acting moments and plot holes, it was entertaining, and the concept is really nice. 7/10.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2015)

Paid in Full

B-

The Voices

B-


----------



## Yasha (Jun 27, 2015)

First, my best friend came out of closet, and now my former crush did the same following the ruling in US. Hmm.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 27, 2015)

speaking of despicable me, it puzzles me that it's become so popular that a movie solely about its protag's sidekicks, none of whom speak any discernible human language (iirc), has become commercially viable

to be fair, we have movies centred around nonvocalising animals, so maybe that shouldn't be so surprising to me. but, iunno, it still feels weird


----------



## Grape (Jun 27, 2015)

Damn, Yasha!

That double play.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 27, 2015)

The more I think about it, the more I realize "Ted 2" is a D+ movie. The best parts were

-Liam Neeson cameo. 
- Tom Brady cameo.
- Jay Leno cameo. 

Some gags got a minor pop out of me, but either went on too long or served no purpose- such as the "Jurassic Park" parody. There are a lot of moments where it seems like they're building up to something funny, but then it just doesn't really happen. Remember how Patrick Stewart's narration intro in the first one contained many great moments like when he goes on the tangent about the Apache Helicopter and beating up on the little Jewish Kids? This one has Patrick Stewart narrating, but it's almost like McFarlane was trying to think of a good joke, but then gave up with the "Proving that Americans don't give a shit about anything" line. 

I personally hate it when the previous main couple has broken up, especially when the bulk of the narrative was built around getting them back together. So Mark Wahlberg's new love interest is Amanda Seyfried and...she does fine, but the writing of her character was bad. It's hard to take her seriously as a lawyer when the first thing we see of her is hitting a bong and she never even wins. She has to get a better (male) Lawyer to succeed where she failed. Her only role afterwards is to be the butt of some mean spirited jokes, as well as being the love interest. Because that's what women are there for in cinema, apparently. I don't know why they chose to have her not know anything about movies or pop culture, as it never goes anywhere. Finally, the digs at the size of her eyes just feel...wrong. At least in "A Million Ways to Die in the West", you get the impression that she was being mocked because she was a bitch. Ted saying she has Gollum eyes just makes him look like an asshole. It also makes Seth McFarlane look kinda like an asshole for writing that. Once again, mean spirited.

I will give credit to "Ted 2" for not entirely relying on jokes created for "Ted 1", which arguably puts it above "Hot Tub Time Machine 2" and "Hangover 2-3". There are a lot of call back jokes and most of them were shrug inducing, but they don't embody "Ted 2". But I really get the impression that McFarlane only made this because he either wanted money or was contractually obligated to do this within a certain amount of time.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 27, 2015)

Grape said:


> Damn, Yasha!
> 
> That double play.



Makes me feel like a Muggle living amongst wizards and witches who have been disguising themselves all this while.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> speaking of despicable me, it puzzles me that it's become so popular that a movie solely about its protag's sidekicks, none of whom speak any discernible human language (iirc), has become commercially viable
> 
> to be fair, we have movies centred around nonvocalising animals, so maybe that shouldn't be so surprising to me. but, iunno, it still feels weird



 as long as they do cute things it doesn't matter.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> as long as they do cute things it doesn't matter.



i was wondering if you were joking or make a jab at french accents when you said you thought they were just speaking in thick french accents

but you edited it out

so i guess you really thought that was the case...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2015)

it's weird actually, when I understand them it sounds french, when I don't it doesn't .


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

Gesy being a bumbaclot


----------



## Grape (Jun 27, 2015)

Holy shit. 

Tom Hardy in Peaky Blinders.

Shit was scary.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 27, 2015)

So many rainbow-coloured avatars on fb.


----------



## Ae (Jun 27, 2015)

Grape said:


> Made it from work to home without a trip to a bar.
> 
> It's a historic day, and I can't celebrate.





Grape said:


> Smoking a fatty instead.
> 
> Ride home was rough doe. I circled the bars for like 20 mins in the car



You're a terrible person


----------



## Grape (Jun 27, 2015)

Just figuring that out?


----------



## Slice (Jun 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i was wondering if you were joking or make a jab at french accents when you said you thought they were just speaking in thick french accents
> 
> but you edited it out
> 
> so i guess you really thought that was the case...



It is a mixture of 50% words from various European languages mixed with gibberish. So you can always recognise at least partially what they want no matter where you are from.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 27, 2015)

*A Girl at My Door*

this movie was kind of a south korean cross between tony kaye's detachment and calvary. the calvary comparison is kind of a stretch, i guess, but the village setting, the prejudice and malice of locals, and the isolated protagonist reminded me of it. child abuse dramas are uncomfortable af to watch. i just watched it bc sun from sense8 was in it 

turned out to be very good imo tho. i think some people will (justifiably) find its lack of a clear moral/psychological conclusion frustrating, but i think the ambiguity is valuable bc it made me question my own preconceptions and methods of judgment. 


*Spoiler*: _don't open unless you've seen it_ 



the central issue, i suppose, is whether dohee is blameless or dangerous, and if she's complicit in her own abuse

we see her getting beaten, so that much is definite. she is being abused, and she's been abused regularly. is she abnormal? we see the results of her fit of rage when youngnam is away, we're perhaps disquieted by her desire for physical intimacy with youngnam, and we see that she sometimes injures herself - that is perhaps the major point of contention. can we regard all evidence of her abuse as convincing if she's capable of injuring herself?

youngnam asks/accuses dohee of filling yongha's head with the idea of youngnam molesting dohee, but we can see that yongha came to that conclusion himself. dohee isn't trying to hurt her. in the interview conducted with dohee by the investigators, she isn't trying to get youngnam in trouble. the way she plays with the doll implies childlike fascination, ADHD, or what have you, and the facts are simply inconvenient in their ambiguity. they technically did bathe together. they embraced. what is emotional intimacy becomes suspicious and inappropiate through another lens

dohee latches onto youngnam because she's the first person to be kind to her and look out for her and protect her from abuse. her outburst comes from the fear of abandonment, not from malice. she's a victim of consistent and prolonged abuse, and that has inevitably warped her personality and instincts and emotions. soonoh says dohee is sometimes like a little monster, and we're sometimes disquieted by her, but just because she's odd doesn't mean we shouldn't sympathise with her and place our trust in her first. she's the victim, she deserves to be presumed innocent

did dohee hurt her step-grandmother? she doesn't answer, but the lack of a denial suggests she had some involvement in her death. but we saw the grandmother beat her, abuse her, and chase her for no reason. we can assume, not unreasonably, that it wasn't in cold blood or premeditated, but an accident or something done while resisting

in the case of yongha, it is all premeditated. does he deserve to go to prison as a molester? he does not. but did dohee deserve to be beaten? did yongha not deserve to face punishment for abusing her? should the hypocritical values that deem yongha's abuse of dohee to be a private matter, family business, as long as it is physical without being sexual, keep yongha from punishment?

maybe yongha doesn't specifically deserve this punishment, but he deserves something, certainly. i can't entirely blame dohee for landing him in it, largely because i believe she did so not out of self-preservation, but to save youngnam. and even if she did hurt her grandmother, get youngnam in trouble, and even if she can be a little monster, it's not really her fault, and she clearly can be better when properly cared for - we see that. abandoning her would only condemn her. so i think youngnam is right to take her, not just in the sense of, i dunno, saving the victim girl, but in the deeper moral sense of giving this "little monster" the benefit of the doubt and being there for her and giving the kid a chance

plus, youngnam isn't all there herself. she drinks less when dohee's around, she's happier when she has dohee to care for. it's not simply that she saves her. to some extent, they save each other. the film is finely balanced so that you can't ever just outright say dohee is a blameless innocent or that youngnam's decision to take care of her is free of danger or the prospect of disturbing happenings, but neither can you ever condemn her outright 

at the end of the day, she's a child, and you should look after children, not abuse of them. even if they seem off, you should be kind to them, and give them a chance. and that's the guiding principle to follow, i think


----------



## Ae (Jun 27, 2015)

Grape said:


> Just figuring that out?



you should try to be likeable


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 27, 2015)

The Sword in the Moon: D-

Maybe even an F, as I was bored, confused and pissed that the first 20 minutes made me think that I was about to watch something good. The best part of the movie is the unintentional (?) homo-eroticism. These two guys obviously want to Stunna each-other. The name 'Sword in the Moon' suddenly became hilarious, as...think about it...Also, is it a coincidence that I watched one of the gayest movies I've ever seen on the same day gay marriage is legalized?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2015)

I have a problem watching old films because I literally can't get over how bad some if it looks/how much a lot of people overact


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2015)

Are...are you watching _bad_ old films?


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> I have a problem watching old films because I literally can't get over how bad some if it looks/how much a lot of people overact



Mike, watch 12 Angry Men

GOAT BOAT Black & White film


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

Also, exactly what do you mean by old? Like 10 years ago? 20 years ago? 40 years ago or more?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2015)

I've actually seen 12 Angry Men and didn't hate it

And by old I mostly mean things older than Star Wars. So like the 70s and earlier


----------



## Parallax (Jun 27, 2015)

yeah wtf does old even mean 

anyways old films are great


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2015)

I only bring it up because I watched the original Evil Dead and it was so bad to me. Like so, so bad. Someone mentioned Evil Dead


----------



## Parallax (Jun 27, 2015)

the original Evil Dead has terrible acting but that's not why people like it

actually the horrible acting is part of the charm.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 27, 2015)

So I decided to take the plunge and watch Gundam Seed and Seed Destiny.

Just a quick question isn't lacarus like under 18? 

Anyway the story was lacking but the action was on point.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2015)

That's just kinda a segway. The majority of the time when I watch films from around that era or try to I find them pretty bad.

But I guess I don't like a lot of acting in films now either, they're just prettier


----------



## Ae (Jun 27, 2015)

視差 said:


> the original Evil Dead has terrible acting but that's not why people like it
> 
> actually the horrible acting is part of the charm.



The claymations were terrifying


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> I only bring it up because I watched the original Evil Dead and it was so bad to me. Like so, so bad. Someone mentioned Evil Dead



Evil Dead is your representation of all films before the 70s??? Could be the style, alot of people don't like older films because they're used to recent blockbusters which are made so you don't even have to pay attention.

Some guy who knows I enjoy films, asked me to go watch the new Minions film. I told him to go fuck his mom with a horse. Ain't paying to watch that shite.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2015)

The Purge

Has some interesting ideas but is bogged down by terrible characters, a flimsy plot and some terrible direction. Shame. But I did enjoy the first hour or so.

D

The Purge Anarchy

This film is so unreal. It tries to deal with the concept of The Purge but does it in such a comical and cartoonish way, I find it hard to take the film seriously. It just goes from one set piece to the next showing off how rich people are cunts and the government is corrupt and evils. But it is much better made than the original and has some nice set pieces. Still not great. I feel the idea is much better than the execution.

C


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2015)

No, I said it just made me think that I generally don't like movies from that time. I've tried to watch lots of old movies and I usually don't finish them

Edit: Just looked up a list of 70s movies. I actually like quite a few. When we get to the 60s tho...I think I just don't like the style.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2015)

It's probably the style of older films. I know alot of people who just don't enjoy older films because they're not exciting enough or have quirks in them that they're annoyed by. Acting is a common one. But really you've not watched the right films. What genre do you enjoy?? Action, drama, thriller, romance??

They're showing the original Terminator around my parts again, pretty excited for it. Even though seen it so many times.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2015)

What would you recommend? I have my own list that I've been meaning to watch

The Godfather, Taxi Driver, Animal House, Psycho, 2001 (never finished it), To Kill A Mocking Bird (rewatch)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2015)

2 of the Godfather films were in the 70's, So was Alien, and One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest.

Those films can compete with films today.


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

North by Northwest


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2015)

I like Alien

Never seen The Godfather

But I never said they were all bad, just I have a hard time watching them for reasons Ennoea correctly stated


----------



## teddy (Jun 27, 2015)

Get on taxi driver. that's a personal fav of mine


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 27, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> That's just kinda a segway. The majority of the time when I watch films from around that era or try to I find them pretty bad.
> 
> But I guess I don't like a lot of acting in films now either, they're just prettier



segue          .


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 27, 2015)

also the original evil dead doesn't have bad acting because it's old

it has bad acting because it's basically a b-movie


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2015)

Animal House is no necessity. Sticking to the classics I'd say Annie Hall, Alien, Clockwork Orange, Mean Streets, China Town, Badlands, Days of Heaven (though this isn't to everyone's taste), Rosemary's Baby, Dawn of the Dead, Dr Strangelove, Pierrot Le Fou. There's also the Bond films and Spaghetti Westerns like The Good, the Bad and the Ugly. 

I'm a huge Hitchcock fan so Psycho, Vertigo, Rear Window, North by Northwest, Rebecca, Rope and Dial M for Murder, Strangers on a Train are must for me. But that's just me.

Films of this era aren't for everyone. Alot of them require time and attention. Even the running times can be quite long. But they're worth it if you're really interested in cinema.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2015)

Clockwork Orange is on my list as well 

And Rocky I & II too, if you haven't seen it


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2015)

Really you've probably seen most of the big films of the 70s. They're embedded in to contemporary culture.

Also Evil Dead 2 is where it's at. That's the really good one.

There's also Jaws. There are alot of foreign films but they'll be hard to invest in to. They really require time and patience. Especially the works of Japanese and French Directors.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2015)

You'd be surprised how many movies I haven't seen. I've barely seen anything pre-90s even if I get the references


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]yAZpdTR1mTY[/YOUTUBE]

Lets take such a great concept and turn it into a police  procedural! Not like we don't have a ton of those playing throughout the week, right?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 27, 2015)

gesy they already did make a movie out of it tho


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 27, 2015)

mike have you seen do the right thing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2015)

The movie still had room for expansion, it didn't have to become another gimmick for a buddy cop show.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2015)

Nah I haven't


----------



## teddy (Jun 27, 2015)

You need to see that too


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 27, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Nah I haven't



you 100% should

you would love it


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2015)

movie's beyond essential, my dude


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2015)

Most definitely


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2015)

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2015)

Queen


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2015)

I might just watch it tonight after I finish It Follows


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Zoe Kravitz



Awww Yeah


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]HsvaQR9hKDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Jun 27, 2015)

Sounds like someone needs a privilege check.


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2015)

his last name is tool


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2015)

that drunk guy who was so happy to hug him 



> does he even know her?
> 
> now he does!


----------



## Karasu (Jun 27, 2015)

*Last of the Mohicans     * /10

Gotta love this. Michael Mann on top of his game. Epic. 

And that close up of Jodhi May before she ends it just kills every damn time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2015)

Being a future millionaire makes you instantly admired by most?

Who knew?



The World said:


> that drunk guy who was so happy to hug him




The guy that gave him free alcohol the whole night must be mad as hell right about now.


----------



## Ae (Jun 27, 2015)

The girl in Stunna's avatar reminds me of a childhood friend I had


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2015)

I spent the whole day looking at Race's post, asking myself "who's the new guy?"


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2015)

zoe kravitz did massacoon wrong when they were kids and he's never been the same since


----------



## Ae (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeah, and now I like dicks.


----------



## Grape (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh wait, Mastarace changed names?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2015)

ae said:


> Yeah, and now I like dicks.



Bandwagon homo 


Where were you during their struggles?


----------



## Ae (Jun 27, 2015)

I was gay before it was cool


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

Does ae stand for ass eater?


----------



## Ae (Jun 27, 2015)

no you nasty ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

It makes sense tho, cuz your taste is shit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2015)

Detective going all in


----------



## Ae (Jun 27, 2015)

It does suck, doesn't it?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2015)

Ass Eater can't think of any quips..therefore concedes


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 27, 2015)

Today I'm having Sea water Lobster soo good guys


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Detective going all in


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2015)

Ass eater shy about eating ass


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

Ass Eater gives his mother a hershey's kiss with that same mouth

shameless


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2015)

D 

I bet he kisses his dad on the lips


----------



## Yasha (Jun 27, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Animal House is no necessity. Sticking to the classics I'd say Annie Hall, Alien, Clockwork Orange, Mean Streets, China Town, Badlands, Days of Heaven (though this isn't to everyone's taste), Rosemary's Baby, Dawn of the Dead, Dr Strangelove, Pierrot Le Fou. There's also the Bond films and Spaghetti Westerns like The Good, the Bad and the Ugly.
> 
> I'm a huge Hitchcock fan so Psycho, Vertigo, Rear Window, North by Northwest, Rebecca, Rope and Dial M for Murder, Strangers on a Train are must for me. But that's just me.
> 
> Films of this era aren't for everyone. Alot of them require time and attention. Even the running times can be quite long. But they're worth it if you're really interested in cinema.



Yeah, attention span is my problem when it comes to movies (but not books, strangely). If a scene gets stuck in the same place or goes around in circle for more than 10 minutes, my mind drifts away or I get impatient. If a movie can keep me seated throughout the whole length without me feeling compelled to press pause or fast forward, it will get minimum 8/10 from me. Very few old movies achieve that. I guess I am too used to the modern style as you said. Films like I Saw the Devil, Apocalypto, etc. keep my adrenaline pumping, which helps my mind to stay focused.


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

If your toilet ever clogs up, just call 1-800-ASS-EATR


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

The World said:


> D
> 
> I bet he kisses his dad on the lips



Just a peck


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 27, 2015)

Now that gay marriage is OK in the US Para won't need to have a fake married with a vagina to get his green card.:33


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 27, 2015)

Mike, you like Para don't you? That's adorable


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Now that gay marriage is OK in the US Para won't need to have a fake married with a vagina to get his green card.:33



Finally, Para can unclench his ass 

Let it all out, Juan

Ass Eater will be on stand by for any extra mess


----------



## Yasha (Jun 27, 2015)

Para is 6'5, born in LA and speaks Spanish. I would say he has a better outlook pussy-wise than many of us.


----------



## Ae (Jun 27, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Mike, you like Para don't you? That's adorable



Who doesn't like Para


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 27, 2015)

Despite Para projecting his inner self-rejetion on me, Para is fine for a Mexican.


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Para is 6'5, born in LA and speaks Spanish. I would say he has a better outlook pussy-wise than many of us.



Dat chubby Ray Romano without the ability to grow facial hair look, doe


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

ae said:


> Who doesn't like Para



Ass Eater, looks like you've tasted all the colours of the rainbow, huh?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2015)

As said prevously, he's conveniently for the cause now.


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

He wasn't with Mike, digging in the trenches


----------



## Parallax (Jun 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]JcgI8xILP-I[/YOUTUBE]

finally watching this tonight :33


----------



## Parallax (Jun 27, 2015)

why are you guys talking about me o.O


----------



## Yasha (Jun 27, 2015)

ae said:


> It's not racist if it's true
> 
> Para is educated and cultured
> 
> Unlike the rest of you


----------



## Yasha (Jun 27, 2015)

視差 said:


> [YOUTUBE]JcgI8xILP-I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> finally watching this tonight :33



Let me know if it's good, will you?

Shion Sono and Takashi Miike's recent works have not been up to par. I fear they are both washed up. 

Sadly, the same might be true also for Kim Ki Duk.


----------



## Grape (Jun 27, 2015)

last two pages are pure shit.


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

Yasha said:


> ae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usually when someone says someone else is educated, doesn't that imply that they are finished with their schooling? In the past tense?


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2015)

yup and i smell the stink coming off you


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2015)

Yasha just realizing Ass Eater has been hitting on Para.


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

Ass Eater wants to dirty sanchez Para


----------



## Yasha (Jun 27, 2015)

ae said:


> Who doesn't like Para





ae said:


> Yeah, Para the the smartest and hardest working guy here.





ae said:


> I need to rewatch Fury Road and try to see the appeal. And if Para loves Inside Out, I'll give that a shot too.





視差 said:


> why the hell do you need my approval, I don't even know when imma see it.





ae said:


> I won't watch it otherwise





ae said:


> Para. Slice. Rukia. I'm sorry.





ae said:


> I'm fine with losing some regulars that isn't Para*



Shit is getting creepy. Para, you better cover up your ass, yo.


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2015)

yasha trying to play Detective


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

Ass Eater brown nosing for gold like a motherfuck

Also,

Nuestro peque?o chicano no puede ser este lindo !?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 27, 2015)

The World said:


> yasha trying to play Detective



Stop posting fake-looking Kidols, or I will stitch your mouth to ae's ass and make you bring up the rear in a human centipede.


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> Usually when someone says someone else is educated, doesn't that imply that they are finished with their schooling? In the past tense?



not really, no  it just means you've been given an education


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2015)

yea like what


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2015)

u know the posts are turrible when Warudo's Asian girls are the highlights


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> not really, no  it just means you've been given an education



Hm, isn't that "being educated" doe?  As in, I am educated, because I went through and completed my schooling. Instead of, I am not yet finished my education, but will be educated soon.

Otherwise, someone with a elementary school qualification can say they are a scholar

I mean, there is a whole debate about it, actually...

Education: Past Vs Present


----------



## Karasu (Jun 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> u know the posts are turrible when Warudo's Asian girls are the highlights



He...he set the bar pretty damn high with that last post tho


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2015)

but a scholar is different from simply saying one is educated


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> He...he set the bar pretty damn high with that last post tho


----------



## Karasu (Jun 27, 2015)

**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> Hm, isn't that "being educated" doe?  As in, I am educated, because I went through and completed my schooling. Instead of, I am not yet finished my education, but will be educated soon.
> 
> Otherwise, someone with a elementary school qualification can say they are a scholar
> 
> ...



okay well iunno how other people process the meaning of that word but to me it's always been pretty simple. if you say you're educated that means you've received an education. and the context specifies what the education is. in the first world, you wouldn't call yourself educated without having gotten a college education, i don't think. in the third world a high school education might suffice. for example


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 27, 2015)

also east asian girls are life


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 27, 2015)

How can Warudo tell those asians apart?


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> How can Warudo tell those asians apart?



Medical records for work done?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

Pretty sure those are underaged girls, Gesy


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> Medical records for work done?





I still don't get this fetish for bland asians.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> Pretty sure those are underaged girls, Gesy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 27, 2015)

May I ask who is that young Lady?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 27, 2015)

I need to leave this thread, I'm a happily married man.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2015)

* It Follows*

Rating: Straight to Redbox

Pretty good and original horror movie with an ending that I liked. Plenty of creepy ass moments. I also dig the 80s sounding soundtrack.

* The Walking Deceased*

Rating: Smoke a bowl or two and make it a party

Stupid, stupid movie. The Rick impression was on point sometimes though. Anyway don't watch this. Please.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 27, 2015)

If I weren't gay this thread would have turned me.


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> May I ask who is that young Lady?



She is a talented South Korean actress called Jeon Hye Bin


----------



## Karasu (Jun 27, 2015)

glad someone else caught that too.


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2015)

I guess Huey went from 0 to 100 real quick


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2015)

*Life after Beth*

Nothing special really, not something I'll remember watching down the road--infact, I'm already forgetting I watched it.

C-


----------



## Grape (Jun 27, 2015)

Shitposting in this thread at alarming levels.

Para, hit the kill switch.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 27, 2015)

this thread man

smfh


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 27, 2015)

No offense to you both you still read and post in this thread


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Reaction @ this thread


----------



## Grape (Jun 28, 2015)

Yasha


----------



## Taleran (Jun 28, 2015)

Had a nice rainy Saturday night in the City



*Rome, Open City*
A great film and a look at what people choose to do when the world around them is currently against them, outstanding performances and the fact that it was shot in 45 only a year after the occupation it is depicting is pretty unreal.

*Escape From New York*
Perfection.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 28, 2015)

*Cloud Atlas*

i really enjoyed this movie, i think it's great. managed to weave together six different and impressively unalike storylines so i was following all of them clearly and invested to some degree in all of them, while successfully developing its theme and providing a pretty moving conclusion to it. it was visually arresting pretty much the whole time, and surprisingly well scripted for a late period wachowski production, far more so than sense8. also the soundtrack is really really good

and bae doona is bae


----------



## Grape (Jun 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> *Cloud Atlas*
> 
> i really enjoyed this movie, i think it's great. managed to weave together six different and impressively unalike storylines so i was following all of them clearly and invested to some degree in all of them, while successfully developing its theme and providing a pretty moving conclusion to it. it was visually arresting pretty much the whole time, and surprisingly well scripted for a late period wachowski production, far more so than sense8. also the soundtrack is really really good
> 
> and bae doona is bae


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Luca loves every movie I hate.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2015)

Cloud Atlas is pretty good though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2015)

Also what the fuck is going on in this thread. I don't want to live in a world where Masterrace wants Para's dick.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 28, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Also what the fuck is going on in this thread. I don't want to live in a world where Masterrace wants Para's dick.



super ignore can bring you back to the perfect world, enno 

have you accepted jeSIs into your heart?


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2015)

You should know well enough to not take anything Yasha post seriously, Enno.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Enno :33

[YOUTUBE]NRktvTd5KZo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2015)

Last few pages  



視差 said:


> this thread man
> 
> smfh



So tsundere.


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2015)

I was just thinking that kris 

para is such a tsun


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2015)

Cloud Atlas was pretty gay yo. Those two guys who were having sex together totally wanted to have sex together. 

In all seriousness, I wasn't a fan of it. I admire the effort, but thought it's head was a bit too far up its ass...I feel like I could make a joke here, but I am above that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2015)

I tried watching Cloud Atlas once, but the bootleg I owned had shit audio.


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2015)

I'd have to rewatch Cloud Atlas but even though I know I enjoyed the movie I think Sense8 was the better of the Wachizpoaoaakaiochi projects

don't really remember completely


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Luca also liked Snowpiercer which, needless to say, was utter crap.

Plus, he called Ip Man mediocre and cliche.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Enno :33
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NRktvTd5KZo[/YOUTUBE]



I just watched Air Doll:33

Air Doll

Perhaps abit too long but the film is regardless very unique and at times really poignant about the nature of modern life and the loneliness that we all face at times in our lives. Still the sex scenes were disturbing. I think Koreeda's style is just so good that he can't make a bad film.

B


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2015)

Kim Ki Duk isn't really washed up. The issue is his strong points are an odd narrative and gorgeous cinematography. Unfortunately his recent works have the odd narratives but they're too violent and lack the gorgeous cinematography of stuff like The Bow and 3-Iron. 

Also Tokyo Tribe is supposed to be quite good.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 28, 2015)

Been watching FMA Brotherhood. Definitely one of the best manga and anime. So much quality. Need more like it in my life.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2015)

Yasha have you seen One and One by Kim Ki Duk??


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2015)

No. Any good? Haven't heard anyone talked about it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2015)

I'll check it out and let you know if it's worth it.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2015)

I woke up fucking isnpired this morining 

[youtube]3KgpEru9lhw[/youtube]


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2015)

*Tokyo Tribe*

an overload for the senses and pure style.  It was pretty excellent but it might have needed to be trimmed by 20 mins.  Had some really cool shots and some of the most ridiculous visuals I've seen in a film. 

B


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2015)

also the movie is pretty exhausting, it's intense and over the top the entire way; there's really very little slow down


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 28, 2015)

*Get Hard*

Not great but a few really good laughs throughout help carry it a little. I doubt I will ever revisit it but it was decent enough to not feel like I wasted my time watching it. I still think Hart gets these roles on name alone because his brand of comedy is mostly miss in movies. 

2.5/5


----------



## Jena (Jun 28, 2015)

*Ex Machina* - 7/10

I'm not entirely sure how to feel about this one. The first half of the movie I enjoyed immensely – the build up was fantastic, the atmosphere was perfect, it posed some deeper questions. It was about midway through that it started to...go off-course. I didn't dislike the second half by any means, but that was the point in the movie where a lot of things started to not make sense (and I don't mean artistically, I mean just plain oversights in the script). Ironically this is pretty much the same issue I had with Sunshine too, so maybe it's an Alex Garland thing?

In any event, worth seeing. The film is gorgeous and the sound design is on point. It's only the writing that I take some issue with. But overall an interesting film.


----------



## Grape (Jun 28, 2015)

Jena outta left field with the bait.


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2015)

It was a reasonable review


----------



## Jena (Jun 28, 2015)

Grape said:


> Jena outta left field with the bait.



?

**


----------



## Grape (Jun 28, 2015)

Seven seems low for the amount of complaint.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 28, 2015)

Jena said:


> ?
> 
> **



Grape has been working out I'm afraid the lack of oxygen is affecting his reasoning skills.

By the way Morning Jena, it's been a while! How's the job and life!?!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

care to give a few examples, Jena?


----------



## Grape (Jun 28, 2015)

ae said:


> It was a reasonable review




So, should we call you ah, eh or ay?

I'm partial to ah, but only due to an album.


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2015)

_You_ can call me bae


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 28, 2015)

.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 28, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> .



I find your lack of understanding towards same sex couples very troubling


----------



## Jena (Jun 28, 2015)

Grape said:


> Seven seems low for the amount of complaint.



7 isn't a bad review for me. I went with 7 because I'm not sure how I feel about it ? I'll need to watch it again and decide.



Nice Dynamite said:


> By the way Morning Jena, it's been a while! How's the job and life!?!



Yesterday I bought some ice cream.



~Gesy~ said:


> care to give a few examples, Jena?




*Spoiler*: _spoilers, obv_ 




Quite a few of these are things that I'm not sure if they are intentional or just oversights.

Why did Nathan even bother with the Turrig test if his overall plan was seemingly to destroy Ava regardless of if she passed or not? Or was this just part of his "deception?"

I'm not sure why Caleb believed he was an AI and cut himself to make sure. We watch him shaving throughout the entire movie so obviously he undergoes normal biotic processes. The leap from "Kyoko is an AI" to "I might be one too" seemed born more out of plot than logic.

Why did the helicopter pilot leave at the end like wouldn't he notice that he dropped off a guy and some random lady in a peplum dress showed up instead? I know this is minor but it irked me. 

I also find it hard to believe that someone who is so paranoid about secrecy/security like Nathan would just have key cards and no biometric scanners or so forth. This suspended my disbelief and seemed like it was just in there so the plot could happen. Also if he was that paranoid about the AIs getting out why didn't Ava have a "switch" or something that would deactivate her when she leaves. 

The general points of the plot were pretty predictable, I would've liked a bit more variety. I also feel like the ending (and several points of the film) were trying to make a philosophical point but the writer didn't really know how to achieve that so he tried to mask it with ambiguity.

Dialogue also felt "try-hardy" at certain points, especially when Nathan and Caleb were talking about how AI is going to overtake humanity.

This MAY JUST BE ME but obviously we were supposed to see Ava as sympathetic and Nathan as suspect throughout the entire movie (until the end). This didn't work on me. My red flags went up about Ava during the second meeting when she started flirting with him, and her responses seemed so calculated. Nathan was a dick, sure, but his "repurposing" of the various AIs is open to debate. How advanced were they? If they failed the Turrig test, does that mean that they were just machines and not true AI, and that wiping them isn't ethnically akin to murder? I saw him as an asshat but not in the way the movie wanted me to. So then when I got to the end and Ava kills Nathan and leaves Caleb behind it didn't come as a huge surprise to me because the entire movie she was manipulating people to get out and I thought that was painfully obvious. But then again you could also argue that that was the "point" ? that it was obvious but Caleb was just blind to her intentions because she was hot. This is what I mean by being "not sure" how I feel about it. I can't tell if it was subtly brilliant or if I'm giving it too much credit.


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2015)

it was subtly brilliant mmmkay


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2015)

also i don't see how you couldn't see why anyone would check to see if they were human after that experience

that sexbot fooled me for quite a bit and I wasn't quite sure if she was just a maid or not

he probably thought all his previous memories might be implanted given how crazy of an impression Nathan left on him


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2015)

I agree with some of your other points on security measures

not sure about biometric scanner considering she can just like rip off his hand or flesh for that

but yeah why didn't Nathan have her shut down if she ever left?

I guess because she is true AI and that wouldn't work? didn't he mention something about her having some separated renewable  energy source powering her?

maybe I just made that up in my head


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2015)

*Cloud Atlas (2012)*

Some cool characters, okay moments, and an anticlimactic ending. They keep repeating the same narrative when they didn't have to. Not really a fan of films treating the audience like garbage. The structure did the story itself a huge favor tho. However, the 2012 timeline was unnecessary and was shoved in only for comic relief in a freakin long ass movie already. Pretty sure Sonmi or Yoona would have agreed to help regardless of watching Cavendish's video clip or not. Weird thing is the filler timeline was the most entertaining one. 

It's a decent movie to watch, but I imagine it'd be a terrible one to reminiscent about. 

*7/10*



Cyphon said:


> *Get Hard*
> 
> Not great but a few really good laughs throughout help carry it a little. I doubt I will ever revisit it but it was decent enough to not feel like I wasted my time watching it. I still think Hart gets these roles on name alone because his brand of comedy is mostly miss in movies.
> 
> 2.5/5



What are you doing to yourself?


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2015)

cyphon is the connoisseur of bad movie ratings

and bad movies in general 


he's like a non pedo Martial


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2015)

Warudo, how about that Neo Seoul?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2015)

I liked Cloud Atlas as well. It gets very emotional towards the end.


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2015)

*Terminator 2: Judgement Day* (1991): Decent 6
More enjoyable, but the first one had a better story. Otherwise it's almost the same movie.

*Die Hard* (1988): Strong 6

*Spoiler*: __ 



Would have had more tension if I didn't know he was going to live


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

Ass Eater showing that his taste is indeed shit


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2015)

Your people smell like shit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

ae said:


> *Terminator 2: Judgement Day* (1991): Decent 6
> More enjoyable, but the first one had a better story. Otherwise it's almost the same movie.
> 
> *Die Hard* (1988): Strong 6
> ...


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2015)

dat massarace trolling


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

ae said:


> Your people smell like shit



That's just your mouth tempting your noise


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2015)

Best line/part in Die Hard had me weak 


*Spoiler*: __ 



"No fucking shit, lady! Do I sound like I'm ordering a pizza!?"






視差 said:


> dat massarace trolling


The only thing I'm ever honest about are my score


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 28, 2015)

Decent 6 for Judgement Day?


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 28, 2015)

Wow, Mad Max was so good! One of the best action movies I've ever seen. 

Probably an 8.5/10 by me.


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Decent 6 for Judgement Day?



Consider the film had a child actor in it, I figured he'd rate it 11/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

Whatever happened to that dude?

That's like...the only movie I've seen him in.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2015)

drugs and money happened


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Decent 6 for Judgement Day?



If you take a look at my top 10 list, action movies aren't exactly my thing.


*Spoiler*: __ 





ae said:


> 2001: A Space Odyssey
> Before Sunrise
> The Skin I Live In
> No Country for Old Men
> ...


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Whatever happened to that dude?
> 
> That's like...the only movie I've seen him in.



Also, the guy who played young Anakin in the horrible Episode I, was arrested for driving without a license, reckless driving and speeding after he started a police chase through 2 counties in South Carolina earlier in the week. 



George Lucas chewed that kid up and spit him out to the dark side


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Whatever happened to that dude?
> 
> That's like...the only movie I've seen him in.



American History X...

he was Edward Norton's younger brother iirc


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 28, 2015)

The World said:


> I'd have to rewatch Cloud Atlas but even though I know I enjoyed the movie I think Sense8 was the better of the Wachizpoaoaakaiochi projects
> 
> don't really remember completely



why is it so difficult for people to spell wachowski

surely americans must be used to seeing polish names around


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

@detective: Atleast he's showing more commitment to the role than Hayden ever did 




RAGING BONER said:


> American History X...
> 
> he was Edward Norton's younger brother iirc



Haven't seen it, hearing about a guy losing his head on the curb of a sidewalk kinda turned me off .

I'll try to watch it sometime this week.


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Haven't seen it, hearing about guy losing his head on the curb of a sidewalk kinda turned me off .



Dat California Smile variant


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2015)

it's a good film.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 28, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _responses to jena_ 






			
				Jena said:
			
		

> Quite a few of these are things that I'm not sure if they are intentional or just oversights.
> 
> Why did Nathan even bother with the Turrig test if his overall plan was seemingly to destroy Ava regardless of if she passed or not? Or was this just part of his "deception?"



he bothered with the turing test to know if he'd succeeded. his overall plan wasn't to destroy her at all, i don't know where you got that from. he wanted to know if he'd succeeded and he was content to keep her locked in her room



> I'm not sure why Caleb believed he was an AI and cut himself to make sure. We watch him shaving throughout the entire movie so obviously he undergoes normal biotic processes. The leap from "Kyoko is an AI" to "I might be one too" seemed born more out of plot than logic.


he wasn't 100% rational after having been shaken by seeing an incredibly convincing robot masquerading as a human being and feeling mindfucked by nathan. for all he knew, his memories had been implanted 



> Why did the helicopter pilot leave at the end like wouldn't he notice that he dropped off a guy and some random lady in a peplum dress showed up instead? I know this is minor but it irked me.


how do you know it's the same helicopter pilot? how do you know the pilot isn't employed by nathan to ferry people back and forth and keep his mouth shut throughout and ask no questions? 



> I also find it hard to believe that someone who is so paranoid about secrecy/security like Nathan would just have key cards and no biometric scanners or so forth. This suspended my disbelief and seemed like it was just in there so the plot could happen. Also if he was that paranoid about the AIs getting out why didn't Ava have a "switch" or something that would deactivate her when she leaves.


he wasn't that paranoid about the AIs getting out. if we get anything from the movie in terms of nathan's behaviour it's that he's very smart, but also very lax. an arrogant alcoholic too secure in his machiavellian scheming to cover all his bases and do things like, y'know, not get so wasted that caleb could steal his keycard without him knowing. nathan's plan wasn't airtight by any means. as for why the keycard and not biometrics, bleh. convenience?


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2015)

視差 said:


> it's a good film.



*Spoiler*: __ 




That scene when Norton turned around for the black guy when they were folding laundry was really heart warming


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

Didn't he tell Caleb he was going to destroy her and then rebuild an upgraded version?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Didn't he tell Caleb he was going to destroy her and then rebuild an upgraded version?



if he did, then that doesn't in any way rule out the necessity of him doing a turing test to at least know if his creation worked


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> Consider the film had a child actor in it, I figured he'd rate it 11/10



               .



ae said:


> If you take a look at my top 10 list, action movies aren't exactly my thing.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I see


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2015)

JENA


*Spoiler*: __ 



the cutting part is actually considered extra credit in the Turing test, where the AI is so convincing the human tester starts questioning the validity of his existence.


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> .




ae a.k.a Ass Eater a.k.a Massacoon a.k.a Masterrace prefers people ages 4-10

It's also one of the reasons I have nicknamed him Fisher Price


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]WVHlrfzLjd4[/YOUTUBE]

Not sure if comedy or serious?


----------



## Grape (Jun 28, 2015)

You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) need to get on Peaky Blinders.


Tom Hardy's character is the fucking GOAT BOAT..


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm watching Ex Machina tonight


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

As you should


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]a3reOzLRCVU[/YOUTUBE]

BAHRS SUHN!!


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2015)

Grape said:


> You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) need to get on Peaky Blinders.



I mentioned it awhile ago smh



ae said:


> Just checked out the first episode of Peaky Blinders on Netflix.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2015)

It's kinda weird seeing an actor of Hardy's recognition to be doing tv shows at this point, but he's always good in what he's in even if the material itself isn't


----------



## Grape (Jun 28, 2015)

視差 said:


> It's kinda weird seeing an actor of Hardy's recognition to be doing tv shows at this point, but he's always good in what he's in even if the material itself isn't




This underhanded shit right here, son


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2015)

Grape said:


> This underhanded shit right here, son



He's talking about Fury Road


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> @detective: Atleast he's showing more commitment to the role than Hayden ever did
> 
> 
> Haven't seen it, hearing about a guy losing his head on the curb of a sidewalk kinda turned me off .
> ...



It's a good movie. I'm specially fond of a rape scene that takes place in a prison.


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2015)

Spoilers aren't funny Mike


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

視差 said:


> It's kinda weird seeing an actor of Hardy's recognition to be doing tv shows at this point, but he's always good in what he's in even if the material itself isn't



I guess so...

Not like Matthew McConaughey didn't star in a whole season of True Detective last year at the height of his career.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2015)

All I said is that there's a rape scene. That's like every movie today.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> All I said is that there's a rape scene. That's like every movie today.



If they don't add one, the feminist win.


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

Gesy a misogynist shit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> Gesy a misogynist shit



You insult me sir. I am quite a gentlemen. I'll even allow the female to pay for our meals during dating situations! In fact, it's preferable that they do.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> If they don't add one, the feminist win.


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2015)

#HeForShe


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> You insult me sir. I am quite a gentlemen. I'll even allow the female to pay for our meals during dating situations! In fact, it's preferable that they do.



Your dating sim tactics don't correlate to IRL, doe


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> You insult me sir. I am quite a gentlemen. I'll even allow the female to pay for our meals during dating situations! In fact, it's preferable that they do.



Sorry my friend, I disagree. That's not gentlemen like. You could easily give that girl a discount since you're already taking her to your job to eat.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 28, 2015)

視差 said:


> It's kinda weird seeing an actor of Hardy's recognition to be doing tv shows at this point, but he's always good in what he's in even if the material itself isn't



eh?

legend is a movie


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2015)

How is 7 a low score lol

And Get Hard was that hot trash, Cyphon smh


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 28, 2015)

Just watched *The Book of Life.*

It's a visual spectacle in terms of character design and colorful world. The story could've been better, but it's not bad. It had a good foundation. I didn't know that there was gonna be a lot of singing, however. I guess it worked, though. There were some funny lines, too./10

edit: Channing Tatum's voice was definitely the most out of place in the movie, though. lol

All these Spanish-speaking/sounding people and then there's that one white guy.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2015)

Movie gets mad props for the visuals at least


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> eh?
> 
> legend is a movie



uh

I wasn't talking about Legend....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2015)

ae said:


> Best line/part in Die Hard had me weak
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Pretty much. My favorite line too.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 28, 2015)

視差 said:


> uh
> 
> I wasn't talking about Legend....



what were you talking about


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> what were you talking about



Peaky Blinders?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 28, 2015)

Geeks hoodies has some pretty sweet hoodies and jackets


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 28, 2015)

didn't see anyone mention peaky blinders prior so i was confused

also didn't know he was in it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Sorry my friend, I disagree. That's not gentlemen like. You could easily give that girl a discount since you're already taking her to your job to eat.



Go fuck yourself, Huey.


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2015)

Para!

The latest Hannibal episode!


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Sorry my friend, I disagree. That's not gentlemen like. You could easily give that girl a discount since you're already taking her to your job to eat.



How did I miss this response?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2015)

This thread!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> How did I miss this response?



Because I'm one of the few who's kind  enough to still read his post.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2015)

I don't get why anyone wouldn't love Huey.


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Because I'm one of the few kind enough to still read his post.



I don't SI Huey's posts, doe

In fact, I don't use SI at all


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 28, 2015)

that doesn't preclude you not reading his posts


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

Sometimes I confuse Huey with Gesy


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 28, 2015)

i'm not entirely sure i believe you, the names are way too different


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

How you gonna throw me under the bus to save face, D?


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]a3reOzLRCVU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> BAHRS SUHN!!



holy shit the cringe 

what's worse are the dumb kids actually feeling it and feeding his drunk ego

that harriet tubman line was nice doe he probably wrote it on his cellphone 5 mins prior ala Drake


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2015)

poor Gesy


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2015)

Empire Strikes Back: A

Best Star Wars movie ever!


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 28, 2015)

you got that right


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i'm not entirely sure i believe you, the names are way too different



The common denominator is that they both shit the beds in this thread, doe





~Gesy~ said:


> How you gonna throw me under the bus to save face, D?



I have a problem man, when I see an opening, I have to take the shot

Damn my clutch gene


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> How you gonna throw me under the bus to save face, D?





I'm literally dying here


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

The World said:


> holy shit the cringe
> 
> what's worse are the dumb kids actually feeling it and feeding his drunk ego
> 
> that harriet tubman line was nice doe he probably wrote it on his cellphone 5 mins prior ala Drake



Dem Transformers films really messed mah boi up, man. He hasn't been the same since.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2015)

It's a pitty Shia has a small cock.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 28, 2015)

i know that feel, detective



~Gesy~ said:


> She can be my Hannibal Lector





Lucaniel said:


> gesy, you think you're will graham, but you're just franklin





視差 said:


> ouch
> 
> man Luc
> 
> that was just mean.





~Gesy~ said:


> Luc got no chill





Lucaniel said:


> i see an opportunity, i gotta attack it
> 
> just like jordan


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Gesy's post quality has improved quite significantly. Looking at his post count, maybe this is a case of practice makes perfect?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

Rewatching the True Detective episode, it sounds like she requested anal.



Mike and His Friends said:


> It's a pitty Shia has a small cock.



He's no Fassbender that's for sure.


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Gesy's post quality has improved quite significantly. Looking at his post count, maybe this is a case of practice makes perfect?



Going from -1 to 0 ain't shit, doe


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

Dammit, D!


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah I've confused Gesy with Huey once before.


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Yeah I've confused Gesy with Huey once before.



Empirical evidence FTW

Han


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2015)

gesy change your name to nothuey

that will show the haters


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

et tu, warudo?


----------



## teddy (Jun 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]a3reOzLRCVU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> BAHRS SUHN!!



Idk why that pony tail always brings a smile to my face


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2015)

no loyalty in this thread


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2015)

it's ok Gesy I've never confused u


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Yeah I've confused Gesy with Huey once before.



Me too

Grape and Luc as well


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> Going from -1 to 0 ain't shit, doe



Actually in Math that would be considered a reset, a fresh start and Gesy as an Internet personality has accomplish effectively. 




ae said:


> Me too
> 
> Grape and Luc as well



That's harsh, sure they lack social skills but they're happy aren't they?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 28, 2015)

i've never confused gesy with huey either


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> That's harsh, sure they lack social skills but they're happy aren't they?



Now who's harsh?

We all know grape is working out with the goal of finally being able to squeeze himself out his bedroom door frame.


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2015)

gesy snaps back


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Now who's harsh?
> 
> We all know grape is working out with the goal of finally being able to squeeze himself out his bedroom door frame.



No that's mean, Gesy real mean. Grape has been through a lot  after the last time the noose and ceiling gave in he realize how out of shape he was. He is just working on himself for the better.


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2015)

Oh yeah

I confused TittyNipple with Warudo too


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2015)

funny cause i confused titty with massapedo more than once


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

> Who could resist that striking countenance, that chiseled brow -- and that toned, furry butt?
> 
> A surprisingly hunky male gorilla, Shabani, has female humans going ape after mugshots of the 18-year-old animal began going viral on Twitter.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 28, 2015)

I don't confuse anyone of you at all because I treat you all equal. I consider you guys as respectable as Stunna to be honest.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2015)

I can distinguish all of you online. But to be honest, in real life, I have no confidence of telling black people apart. They all look the same to me. :S


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

VBD has been neutered?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I can distinguish all of you online. But to be honest, in real life, I have no confidence of telling black people apart. They all look the same to me. :S



The feeling is mutual ya yellow bastard


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 28, 2015)

Gesy loves to antagonize black males


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2015)

yasha is still trying to lure VBD so he can chop off his dick and sell it on some chinese market


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The feeling is mutual ya yellow bastard



I am the only yellow Asian here though, so that's okay.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2015)

The World said:


> yasha is still trying to lure VBD so he can chop off his dick and sell it on some chinese market



VBD (PBD?) coming to Asia and joining force with me in Thailand will be epic.


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I am the only yellow Asian here though, so that's okay.



Warudo is a watered down Asian, doe

Dat dirty halfblood


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I can distinguish all of you online. But to be honest, in real life, I have no confidence of telling black people apart. They all look the same to me. :S



Same thing happens to me when I look at asians.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

Warudo's Blasian?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> Warudo is a watered down Asian, doe
> 
> Dat dirty halfblood



What Asian blood does Warudo have? Papua new guinean?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Same thing happens to me when I look at asians.



Right ? **


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah Warudo once told me he is half black from the waist down, still trying to figure out what that suppose to mean.


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Warudo's Blasian?



Didn't you see those pics he posted about 2 years ago?

Along with ones of his sister, that we didn't realize was his sister at the time, and everyone called her a trap?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Rewatching the True Detective episode, it sounds like she requested anal.
> 
> 
> 
> He's no Fassbender that's for sure.



Never saw Fassbender's cock. 

And I confused Gesy and Grape. And Rukya and Arya.


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2015)

Detective creepy as fuck trying to remember my "sister" in perfect detail 

better get that spank bank material out yo head


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> Didn't you see those pics he posted about 2 years ago?
> 
> Along with ones of his sister, that we didn't realize was his sister at the time, and everyone called her a trap?



I think I'd remember you guys saying his sister has manly features..

That's cold


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2015)

vbd the blaxican vs warudo the blasian

leggo


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 28, 2015)

stunna; avatar; where from


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2015)

Persona 5


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm disgusted at the fact Warudo referred to his sister as "spank bank"!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Never saw Fassbender's cock.



pretty sure it's been shown on more than one occasion.

Watch Shame


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2015)

Please, someone recommend me a good movie to watch now.


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I think I'd remember you guys saying his sister has manly features..
> 
> That's cold



iirc, I said she could be casted as Bolo in the Blood Sport remake if it ever happened

Then I found out it was his sister, and he wasn't just randomly posting someone else's pic


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2015)

VBD is half-Haitian, Stunna.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 28, 2015)

視差 said:


> *Tokyo Tribe*
> 
> an overload for the senses and pure style.  It was pretty excellent but it might have needed to be trimmed by 20 mins.  Had some really cool shots and some of the most ridiculous visuals I've seen in a film.
> 
> B





Dat beatboxing scene tho.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2015)

uh watch Assault on Precinct 13


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I'm disgusted at the fact Warudo referred to his sister as "spank bank"!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> pretty sure it's been shown on more than one occasion.
> 
> Watch Shame



Did you like it?

Last dick I saw on a hollywood movie was Ben Affleck's, and maaaaan, Jennifer is such a lucky girl.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 28, 2015)

A better choice from Stunna than I would have imagined


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Please, someone recommend me a good movie to watch now.



Perfume: The Story of a Murderer 

If it's not good, I'll eat Stunna.


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2015)

the original assault or the remake? 

CRUNCH TIME STUNNA


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2015)

Taleran said:


> A better choice from Stunna than I would have imagined


shows what you know



edit: the original, warudo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Did you like it?
> 
> Last dick I saw on a hollywood movie was Ben Affleck's, and maaaaan, Jennifer is such a lucky girl.



I hope you're asking me if I liked the movie...


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

Taleran said:


> A better choice from Stunna than I would have imagined



Even a broken clock is right twice a day


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Dat beatboxing scene tho.



oh man that beatboxing scene was A+

my friends and I lost it when his phone was the golden gun


----------



## Taleran (Jun 28, 2015)

I like that the inciting incident is something really really stupid too.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Tokyo Tribe trailer looks very silly though.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> uh watch Assault on Precinct 13





Yasha said:


> Perfume: The Story of a Murderer
> 
> If it's not good, I'll eat Stunna.



I watched both trailers and Yasha's suggestion seems more appealing. 



~Gesy~ said:


> I hope you're asking me if I liked the movie...



WHAT KIND OF MAN DO YOU TAKE ME FOR?????










Of course I meant the man meat between his legs


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2015)

it's a silly movie, ofc it has a silly trailer


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2015)

stunna imparting wisdom and he's the youngest of us 

damn shame

yasha is beri shamFUR


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2015)

the entire film is silly

don't watch it, Yasha.  You would hate it.

Oh man the entire reason for the movie was too much


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2015)

視差 said:


> the entire film is silly
> 
> don't watch it, Yasha.  You would hate it.
> 
> Oh man the entire reason for the movie was too much



He's not recommendig Yasha to watch it.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 28, 2015)

[youtube]Nm4BjRYrsoo[/youtube]


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2015)

I still need other suggestions to consider.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm up for silly movies, just not right now.

And Warudo, don't you make fun of my accent. I am very sensitive.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> He's not recommendig Yasha to watch it.



Yasha asked me for my opinions on the film and if he thinks he should watch it yesterday....


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> I still need other siggestions to consider.



Have you seen Amelie?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Mike, we are talking about Tokyo Tribe, not Assault on Precinct 13.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Have you seen Amelie?



Amelie Poulain?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Mike, we are talking about Tokyo Tribe, not Assault on Precinct 13.



Ah OK, you're talking about that pic of the guy with a nice back.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 28, 2015)

Amelie is a bad movie do not watch it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2015)

.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Amelie Poulain?



Yes.

Taleran


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2015)

I've watched it and it was OK. Weird, but OK.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2015)

who hates on Amelie?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 28, 2015)

>taleran the upmarket version of cyphon trying to throw shade at stunna

shamefur dispray


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2015)

*Chappie (2015)*

Okay visuals, not great. The movie is full of shitty characters, dumbassery, and one convenience after another. But I can forgive all of that, 


*Spoiler*: _spoilers_ 



had the movie not introduced the "next place" element only to shit on it in the end.




At least Chappie itself/himself isn't total garbage. 

*4/10*


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> I've watched it and it was OK. Weird, but OK.



Hmm. Got a stomach for something strong? I Saw the Devil.

If not, try We Need to Talk About Kevin.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 28, 2015)

Amelie is a really good movie, almost everyone I know whos seen it likes it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2015)

Am... Am I supposed to be turned on?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Hmm. Got a stomach for something strong? I Saw the Devil.
> 
> If not, try We Need to Talk About Kevin.



I got a strong stomach but I feel like watching something tense. Think I'm gonna watch Fury, which I haven't so far.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

khris said:


> Am... Am I supposed to be turned on?



lol I was thinking the same


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2015)

khris said:


> Am... Am I supposed to be turned on?



**


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> I got a strong stomach but I feel like watching something tense. Think I'm gonna watch Fury, which I haven't so far.



Good. I Saw the Devil is the epitome of something tense.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

lemme find out those are the bones of a child


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2015)

it looks like shes dripping ass juice but its just her thigh gap

still gross stunna


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> I got a strong stomach but I feel like watching something tense. Think I'm gonna watch Fury, which I haven't so far.



Alicia von Rittberg is the best thing about Fury.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lemme find out those are the bones of a child



...

see this is what detective talks about when he says you're shitting the bed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> ...
> 
> see this is what detective talks about when he says you're shitting the bed



I was joking about an earlier mishap 

If that's shitting the bed, then shitting the bed is way too easy.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2015)

The World said:


> it looks like shes dripping ass juice but its just her thigh gap
> 
> still gross stunna


this deviant


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2015)

yea why would you even keep that up gesy? 

major hit to your rep


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2015)

The World said:


> it looks like shes dripping ass juice but its just her thigh gap
> 
> still gross stunna



Now I can't unsee this


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2015)

khris said:


> Alicia von Rittberg is the best thing about Fury.



was she the german girl who got blown up?

if so I agree


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2015)

khris said:


> Now I can't unsee this



good



I mean how do you go from Persona 5 to that booshit


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 28, 2015)

khris said:


> Am... Am I supposed to be turned on?





~Gesy~ said:


> lol I was thinking the same



Excuse my ignorance, I'm curious how can you be turn on over a 2D animation that was probably animated by a guy just yourself?


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2015)

huey shut up


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I was joking about an earlier mishap
> 
> If that's shitting the bed, then shitting the bed is way too easy.





The World said:


> yea why would you even keep that up gesy?
> 
> major hit to your rep



s        t         o        p


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2015)

happy, warudo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

I'll say what I want to say

Fuck my rep


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'll shit the bed when I want to shit the bed
> 
> Fuck my rep



then i commend you to god


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

Then you aren't looking at the right kind of art.


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

True Detective

WTF

That was some GoT shit


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2015)

no spoilers 

bout to watch it now


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm not even sure what that means

but a GoT comparison gives me a foreboding feeling.  I'm not watching it till later tonight cause imma see it with homies.


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

I won't say specifics, but this fucking episode just M.Nightshymkjskajkjaskjakjs'd itself

Holy shit

The stakes just got raised so much earlier than last year(even if S1 is superior for the moment)


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

_"I don't know, feels like sucking a robot's dick"_


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2015)

Dafuq, White Chicks is getting a sequel.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2015)

>poll asks if White Chicks 2 is a good idea
>the options are "can't wait" and "they'll ruin the first one"


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

I wonder how Rukia's boat cruise is going?

Hopefully he didn't get his ass mugged in the back alleys of Rome


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2015)

>*ruin *the first one


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >poll asks if White Chicks 2 is a good idea
> >the options are "can't wait" and "they'll ruin the first one"



>90% can't wait


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm in trouble


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I'm in trouble



> 7 billion world population
> Chances of Yasha getting singled out amongst other generic Asians


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> > 7 billion world population
> > Chances of Yasha getting singled out amongst other generic Asians



CTRL+F

That's what I'd do to blackmail my friends.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

>2015
>the fact that people watch porn is still a shocking revelation 

Hackers are better off giving us more nudes


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2015)

*Moulin Rouge!* (2001): Strong 4


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> >2015
> >the fact that people watches porn is still a shocking revelation
> 
> Hackers are better off giving us more nudes



Not just the names of people who watch porn (which is probably every male who has internet access), but also what type of porn they watched.

I don't know about you, but my preferences are pretty blackmail-worthy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Not just the names of people who watch porn (which is probably every male who has internet access), but also what type of porn they watched.
> 
> I don't know about you, but my preferences are pretty blackmail-worthy.



I can imagine


----------



## Grape (Jun 28, 2015)

I too have an imagination.


----------



## Grape (Jun 28, 2015)

All of my preferences re out in the open.


Can't be blackmailed 

Not that anyone would want to.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2015)

Moulin Rouge is dat hot trash; surprised it has the following it does


----------



## Grape (Jun 28, 2015)

Most musicals are that hot trash.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2015)

Grape    pls


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2015)

Moulin Rouge is fantastic!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2015)

surpriiiise


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I can imagine





Grape said:


> I too have an imagination.



I don't do hentai though. Never see the sexual appeal of lines and colours.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2015)

It might be that I threw subliminals at myself with this signature, but I have a strong craving to watch American Werewolf in London now.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 29, 2015)

Never. I found that some well-written erotic fiction could turn me on, but not erotic paintings.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> surpriiiise


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2015)

Nevermind me


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 29, 2015)

*Sympathy for Mr Vengeance*

i don't think i've ever seen a movie with more shots where the camera is just left rolling in one place while events happen, moving in and out of the frame naturally. sometimes what this shot choice concealed made the movie seem surprisingly offbeat and subdued considering its visceral subject matter. i liked it a lot, though more for the feel of it in terms of visuals and direction than because it was particularly successful on the plot/thematic level, though the acting was superb. i think the final plot development was a little absurd and cheapened the tragedy. not enough to ruin the film by any means, but enough to make me feel it would've been better without it

also i got to see the bae naked, which is always a plus


----------



## Yasha (Jun 29, 2015)

Does Luca have a list of all the movies I loathe?

All Park Chan Wook's works not named Oldboy are either mediocre or utter crap.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2015)

*Chinatown (1974)*

Everything about this movie is perfect. The characters, build up, twist, and finale. Possibly my new "go to" movie for a while. 10/10 would watch again and again.

*10/10*


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2015)

Yasha


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 29, 2015)

also i love how netflix's synopsis for this film called it an "airtight ransom plan"



deaf people really shouldn't commit crimes


----------



## Grape (Jun 29, 2015)

Eh, I wouldn't say Chinatown is perfect.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Jun 29, 2015)

*True Detective Season 02 Episode 02 - Great.

*First, let me start by saying that I totally called McAdam's character enjoying it in the rear, and who could blame her? She was way into the DP action, probably had to rub one out.

But damn, that finale


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I'm in trouble



worst I ever did was verrrrrrrrry light femdom and Bible Black. That's when I decided to quit porn actually, and I never looked back. There I said it and it's forever cemented on NF. Nothing to worry about now.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 29, 2015)

khris said:


> worst I ever did was verrrrrrrrry light femdom and Bible Black. That's when I decided to quit porn actually, and I never looked back. There I said it and it's forever cemented on NF. Nothing to worry about now.



why would that make you want to quit porn

we're not exactly talking about scat here


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2015)

But we are talking about cartoon trannies


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> why would that make you want to quit porn
> 
> we're not exactly talking about scat here



It's because porn makes you get deeper into it and it eventually leads to that sort of stuff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2015)

Some of the rewiring stories scared the fuck out of me. I thank video games for allowing me to beat porn. :metroid


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2015)

khris said:


> It's because porn makes you get deeper into it and it eventually leads to that sort of stuff.



kid, I've been watching porn for about 10 years now, how deep do I need to be to be attracted to poo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> kid, I've been watching porn for about 10 years now, how deep do I need to be to be attracted to poo.



It took me 15+ of porn to get into some non-natural shit. Don't worry, it's coming.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 29, 2015)

khris said:


> It's because porn makes you get deeper into it and it eventually leads to that sort of stuff.



uh
not really
that's like saying all pot smokers will eventually become crackheads

the most change i've noticed within my porn proclivites after years on the wank is that i watch more anal porn
inb4 dohoho that's gonna lead to scat


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2015)

@Luc

Sorry, should have said "it potentially could get you deeper". My bad


----------



## Yasha (Jun 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Yasha



It's true. Some of the entries in his filmography are so horrendous I suspect PCW stole other people's credit for Oldboy. 

Thirst and JSA are mediocre. I am a Cyborg is a mess. The 2 Sympathy films are crap and should never be mentioned in the same breath as Oldboy. Stoker is a bloody diarrhea.


----------



## Detective (Jun 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> uh
> not really
> that's like saying all pot smokers will eventually become crackheads
> 
> ...



Just a couple inches more mate, and


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2015)

when Luc and all of you get to 50

"well I've seen everything and now I'm just bored with regular porn , time to move on to snuff stuff and some scat sprinkled in"


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2015)

Luc 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLkoGrzGUjI[/YOUTUBE]

now I know why they're so popular in ching chong korealand 

the cuteness off the scale


----------



## Yasha (Jun 29, 2015)

Kpop is worse than scat.


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Just a couple inches more mate, and



D and Rukia here will definitely regale us someday as they roll in their millions about how they ordered the highest class of hooker and did coke off their buttcracks and ordered some anal on the side


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Kpop is worse than scat.



of course you would think that

you roll around in filth all day

you know bangCOCK


----------



## Yasha (Jun 29, 2015)

Embrace your inner tranny, bitch.


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2015)

and yet you're so afraid of what those hackers will find


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2015)

I personally never understood the hate towards Terminator Salvation. At least it tried to show us the war and set a path to have the war end. The time traveling plot got old after the 2nd movie.


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2015)

I thought it was alright for the first hour but then got meh afterwards


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2015)

No doubt the plot wasn't great but the concept and direction was spot on they just executed it poorly. This was kinda the problem with the Matrix we keep hearing about this war against the machines but we never truly get to see it.


----------



## Grape (Jun 29, 2015)

Jesus, the combination of Detective and Warudo is the perfect recipe for shitposting.


I see you both failed to address the issue of McAdam's character's butt fetish from the last page.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2015)

The Animatrix


I personally dislike this short prequel. It makes me feel unconfortable and scared at the horrors the animated.
It also made no logical sense at all. Why would man block out the sun, we're more dependent on it than the machines. Why are we still using WW1 and WW2 tactics? 
Also if we truly wanted to exterminate the machines we wouldn't let them settle and build a country at all.

One more thing there isn't no wa humans would be able to generate enough power for the machines.


----------



## Grape (Jun 29, 2015)

Animatrix gave my BFF a panic attack while we were all on LSD once. 

Another instance of not remembering anything in a movie due to hallucinogenics or MDMA.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2015)

We're talking about billions of humans here, who apparently do not burn out.

It's a silly concept but not in the way you're implying.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> We're talking about billions of humans here, who apparently do not burn out.
> 
> It's a silly concept but not in the way you're implying.



Billions prior to the war, and in the movie they needed the dead because they would liquify them to feed the living. 

Also scientifically we can never output more energy than we gain. So if they give us 600 Calories we will output 600 calories worth of energy and that's very inefficient. It's like needed 500 hp just to start your mustang.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2015)

Wachowski bros didn't think that deep into it, so I won't.

We may as well be breaking down midi-chlorians at this point.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 29, 2015)

*13 Assassins*

solid meh

i feel like i ought to like this film more than i actually do. it has excellent production values, standard sombre and dramatic epic action movie music, seems to evoke all the honour-and-sacrifice cliches, and i wouldn't call the fighting itself bad, either. it's ambitious as hell with the size and scale of the battle and the way it's broken down into mini-fights broken up by the trap of the village

but, iunno, it did very little for me. i wondered why, and decided it was because it was too chaotic and unfocused in its fighting for me to really get into the combat. half the time, because one character is fighting five or six and the camera is trying to accommodate them all, you can barely see the swords move for the crush of bodies in the way. sometimes the camera closes up on the face and torso of one of our 13 and neglects to effectively show the swordsmanship. often, the problem is that anyone fighting in that scenario will be reduced to essentially flailing about in an effort to ward off all the 5-6 people coming at him, which is...uninteresting, swordsmanship-wise. sometimes the director shot the fights in a way which showed the assassin, closed in on their figures, but didn't actually show the people fighting them, beyond the tips of their swords. it was effective at communicating that they're cornered, surrounded, etc. but it also meant you weren't seeing the whole fight

i don't think a fight scene like this is impossible to turn into a series of exciting one-on-ones or two-on-ones with all the fighters. and all their moves, clearly visible. takehiko inoue managed it perfectly in the yoshioka 70 fight. here, though, i only really got into it once there was a one-on-one duel at the end

i'm going into the most detail about the action because that's the main point of value - the plot is simple, the characterisations are little more than generic (difficult to have 13 different people to root for without them becoming interchangeable), and the script is serviceable at best


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 29, 2015)

The World said:


> Luc
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLkoGrzGUjI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



>10 minutes long

later


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Also scientifically we can never output more energy than we gain. So if they give us 600 Calories we will output 600 calories worth of energy and that's very inefficient. It's like needed 500 hp just to start your mustang.



I believe the original idea was to use human brains for processing power but producers changed it because they were afraid people would not get it.


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2015)

that and they're highly advanced robots

they probably figured out a way to keep us in a low powered state while generating a shit ton of heat or something


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >10 minutes long
> 
> later




wat are you WAD?

the cuteness is only in first 3 mins or so


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2015)

fuck you D for even hinting at that huge spoiler btw 

True Detective S02E02- wow/10


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 29, 2015)

man i wonder how hard k-man jerked off that day


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2015)

I bet he broke his dick that day


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 29, 2015)

warudo are kpop girls total sluts behind the scenes

tell me they are 

i want to believe


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2015)

you can tell some definitely are by their mannerisms and how they interact with other kcelebs during more candid lowkey reality shows

but most I've seen are pretty reserved and conservative (that makes them an ideal house waifu doe)

I'm glad Murika and time have influenced this newer younger generation 

you can totally see the newer grills being slutty


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 29, 2015)

*Ex Machina*

Rating: No class today, we're watching a movie

The atmosphere was really fucking creepy, which I liked. It was really unsettling, mostly because of the eerie sounds and Nathan. Boy was he a brilliant weirdo. The no windows thing added to it I guess, it just felt so controlled and claustrophobic. Anyway it was a decent flick, probably wont watch it again on my own, but I'd watch it if it were on tv or if someone else wanted to see it. Kinda reminded me of Gattaca for some reason.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 29, 2015)

The World said:


> you can tell some definitely are by their mannerisms and how they interact with other kcelebs during more candid lowkey reality shows
> 
> but most I've seen are pretty reserved and conservative (that makes them an ideal house waifu doe)
> 
> ...



tfw not a kceleb

tee eff double you


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2015)

I swear my viewing experience for Ex Machina was so surreal

it was so quiet and dark in my house at the time

I felt like I was there with Caleb and Nathan in that claustrophobic environment 

it heightened the tension and experience for me


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 29, 2015)

i turned the lights off when i saw ex machina and i'm glad i did


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 29, 2015)

Yeah I just finished watching it. 4 in the morning and all my lights are off. Creeped me out even more. I definitely felt trapped watching it. It was pretty good cinematography coming from a guy who doesn't know shit about that kinda stuff


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Kamina (Jun 29, 2015)

The World said:


>



God dam


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2015)

Yeah the mansion itself was almost like a entity of its own. Really like the backgrounds and environment. Actually, apart from Nathan it's pretty much my favorite thing from the movie.  

Also, who's the ridiculous chick in that gif?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 29, 2015)

rachel mcadams is back to normal levels of hotness in the new td

thank yahweh


----------



## Slice (Jun 29, 2015)

khris said:


> Also, who's the ridiculous chick in that gif?



Nathalie Emmanuel

Have you not seen Fast&Furious7?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 29, 2015)

>ani's watching double penetration porn 

why is this show so embarrassingly, pruriently obsessed with sex


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 29, 2015)

well this episode was much better than the last one

the death feels gimmicky, though

feels like a bigger version of what homeland season 4 did with corey stoll


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2015)

homeland season 4 was great you monster


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2015)

Yasha said:


> It's true. Some of the entries in his filmography are so horrendous I suspect PCW stole other people's credit for Oldboy.
> 
> Thirst and JSA are mediocre. I am a Cyborg is a mess. The 2 Sympathy films are crap and should never be mentioned in the same breath as Oldboy. Stoker is a bloody diarrhea.


you're wrong, but that's okay


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2015)

I kinda dislike red nail polish on the Ladies.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm not the biggest fan, myself


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2015)

It stands out too much imo


----------



## Ae (Jun 29, 2015)

If it's anything I'd hate, it's women that stand out.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2015)

massrace's post reminds me about the time my friend got bitched out for suggesting there are gay men that are misogynistic


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 29, 2015)

視差 said:


> massrace's post reminds me about the time my friend got bitched out for suggesting there are gay men that are misogynistic



Hahaha, really? Some dumb people exist in this world man...


----------



## Ae (Jun 29, 2015)

I didn't know you like _The Proud Family_, Stunna.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2015)

Slice said:


> Nathalie Emmanuel


Thanks



> Have you not seen Fast&Furious7?



Wait, you mean that it was actually worth watching?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2015)

Been worth watching since Fast five,bro.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2015)

You guys are trolling right?


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I kinda dislike red nail polish on the Ladies.



good thing choa has pink nail polish then


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2015)

khris said:


> You guys are trolling right?



fast five is when the series said fuck it and went 0-100 with the action and bromanship


----------



## Slice (Jun 29, 2015)

khris said:


> You guys are trolling right?



We really arent.
If you search for ridiculous over the top action and fun, this is the movie series to go.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2015)

ae said:


> I didn't know you like _The Proud Family_, Stunna.


Of course. One of the Disney Channel's best programs.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2015)

Khris to be honest and fair I see you watch movies like the hunger games, Divergent, Thor 2 and Get hard. I can't honestly see how you'll be more cautious around a FF movie over those.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2015)

but is that saying much, stunna


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2015)

disney had some great programs early on..

Don't tell me you looked down on the channel even as a child.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2015)

視差 said:


> but is that saying much, stunna


As far as their _original_ content, not _really_


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> disney had some great programs early on..
> 
> Don't tell me you looked down on the channel even as a child.



That's being inconsiderate, you forgot as a child Para didn't have American television programming or television in general.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2015)

Stunna I always thought Kim possible was superior to the Proud Family


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> That's being inconsiderate, you forgot as a child Stunna didn't have American television programming or television in general.



I was referring to Para.



Nice Dynamite said:


> Stunna I always thought Kim possible was superior to the Proud Family



That's racist


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I was referring to Para.
> 
> 
> 
> That's racist



1) Sorry I meant Para

2) How is that racist ?


----------



## Ae (Jun 29, 2015)

All those shows were shit, but I was a child and didn't know any better.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2015)

Is AE Masterrace?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> disney had some great programs early on..
> 
> Don't tell me you looked down on the channel even as a child.



i didn't watch Disney channel as a kid, just Cartoon Network and Nickelodeon


----------



## Ae (Jun 29, 2015)

I watched Wizards because I thought Selena Gomez was so fine at the time.


----------



## Grape (Jun 29, 2015)

ae said:


> I watched Wizards because I thought Selena Gomez was so fine at the time.





Same reason that Gesy still watches.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2015)

Grape you need to learn how to talk to others as you would want them to talk to you.

Suppose Gesy would Reply telling you that growing up the food Network was  like porn to you?
You wouldn't like that!


----------



## Ae (Jun 29, 2015)

But what Grape said wasn't even mildly mean...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2015)

I liked Selena during that time as well, but I hated Wizards.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2015)

ae said:


> All those shows were shit, but I was a child and didn't know any better.


there are still a few I'm sure I'd appreciate. Kim Possible and Proud Family to name a couple. I used to love Jake Long, but I dunno if that would hold up.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2015)

ae said:


> But what Grape said wasn't even mildly mean...



Yes it was, that was a pedo joke at Gesy's expense.


----------



## Ae (Jun 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> there are still a few I'm sure I'd appreciate. Kim Possible and Proud Family to name a couple. I used to love Jake Long, but I dunno if that would hold up.



Them green frosted tips tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2015)

the Tarzan show, the Goofy show, Gargoyles, Hercules, Aladdin..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2015)

I was more of CN fan.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2015)

The new Toonami is sweet but they should bring back Outlaw Star.


Damn Shame we didn't get a second season


----------



## Ae (Jun 29, 2015)

Toonami came back?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> The new Toonami is sweet but they should bring back Outlaw Star.
> 
> 
> Damn Shame we didn't get a second season



Yeah, it great that Toonami has gone back to it's roots. I was shocked when one my friends started talking to me about Attack on Titan.


----------



## Grape (Jun 29, 2015)

But... Attack on Titan is trash.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> But... Attack on Titan is trash.



**


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> **



Well fine then !


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Toonami is the Adult Swin Saturday night line up.
> 
> It's baby steps because if we're lucky we might get a Friday night line up as well.


that's all well and good, but I wouldn't watch that either

I just don't care about Toonami anymore


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> But... Attack on Titan is trash.



I don't get into a lot of Anime, but AoT was hard to put down..How far did you get?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2015)

I only read the manga, but it was pretty bad.


----------



## Ae (Jun 29, 2015)

_Humans_ is getting pretty good reviews


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 29, 2015)

So many bad opinions in here. Attack on Titan is the truth


----------



## Ae (Jun 29, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> So many bad opinions in here. Attack on Titan is the truth



That's kind of our thing here.


----------



## Grape (Jun 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't get into a lot of Anime, but AoT was hard to put down..How far did you get?


2-3 episodes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2015)

It gets better


----------



## Slice (Jun 29, 2015)

I still read the manga and think its decent.
I look forward to each new chapter.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 29, 2015)

Shitty taste opinions about Attack on Titan I see.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2015)

I only watched the anime, I think it's okay.


----------



## Grape (Jun 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> It gets better


I rarely give something a chance if it fails to intrigue me within an hour.

It's the creator's job to captivate me. It's not my job to suffer through intolerable bullshit in the hopes that it somehow pays off.

Writing 101


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 29, 2015)

Watched the Anime of AoT, totally hated it at the firs 4-5 episodes. It gets kinda interesting after the story picks up. It's fine overall, nothing special really.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2015)

I've never seen or read AoT is it worth it? Honest question here.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 29, 2015)

Only read the manga, and it's very good.


----------



## Ae (Jun 29, 2015)

Finished watching the pilot for Humans, and I would recommend it to everyone. 

Especially if you liked Ex-Machina.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 29, 2015)

So did I, just now. I found the Pilot average and I'm not continuing the show myself.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2015)

AoT has really good production. And the first half of the series is pretty good. After that though it really becomes run of the mill.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 29, 2015)

I need something to watch and I feel like re-watching Mad Max is my best option, even though I watched it last night.

Edit; How good is It Follows?


----------



## Jena (Jun 29, 2015)

I tried reading the manga for AoT but the art was so shitty I gave up after 10 chapters #sorrynotsorry


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> AoT has really good production. And the first half of the series is pretty good. After that though it really becomes run of the mill.



If you're talking about the anime then I agree. The seasons structure allows more time and resources for animation studios to put out a solid product. That's why I like Kuroko as well. Wish One Piece was the same.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2015)

Jena said:


> I tried reading the manga for AoT but the art was so shitty I gave up after 10 chapters #sorrynotsorry



You know what have great art?

The anime


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]c8PFRScr174[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2015)

Interstellar is number 28 in the top imbd movies.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2015)

it's IMDb

who currs


----------



## Ae (Jun 29, 2015)

IMDB list is turrible


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2015)

Gargoyles was the GOAT BOAT 

Attack on Titan was a breath of fresh air for me

the typical shounen shit I was  reading before was getting so stale


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2015)

AOT anime is the truth 

jena give it a second chance u pweb


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I've never seen or read AoT is it worth it? Honest question here.



It's nice but there's a point in the manga that things get really heavy-going.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 29, 2015)

The World said:


> homeland season 4 was great you monster



lol no it wasn't


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2015)

AoT is like a less edgy Gantz with none of the tiddies

real fucking talk


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 29, 2015)

You know nothing Para. Shut up.

AoT is awesome but of course some people can't grasp the entire scope of its epicness.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2015)

視差 said:


> AoT is like a less edgy Gantz with none of the tiddies
> 
> real fucking talk



I don't see it 

The characters in AoT are actually likeable


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 29, 2015)

Para is obviously high on tacos, that's why he's saying delusional things.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't see it
> 
> The characters in AoT are actually likeable



they are?!

hunh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2015)

Saw L.A. Confidential, so good. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Spacey's death scene was so well done. holy shit.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> You know what have great art?
> 
> The anime


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2015)

The Art style is great 



Lucaniel said:


> they are?!
> 
> hunh



You didn't like any of the characters?


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 29, 2015)

視差 said:


> AoT is like a less edgy Gantz with none of the tiddies
> 
> real fucking talk



But they have like nothing in common.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2015)

sama finna go in


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2015)

some of you need to pseudo your posts 

mainly para


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The Art style is great


?????
yeesh



> You didn't like any of the characters?


not really, no
i mean i didn't dislike most of them 
i was just indifferent to them


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2015)

same, Luca


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2015)

all of the characters suck

and stay  mad sama


----------



## Detective (Jun 29, 2015)

The World said:


> some of you need to pseudo your posts
> 
> mainly para



So just another day here, today, huh?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2015)

...........


----------



## Yasha (Jun 30, 2015)

視差 said:


> and stay  mad sama



I had to blink twice to make sure I didn't misread it.


----------



## Ae (Jun 30, 2015)

Damn it! Just spoiled something for myself.

A memory wipe would be great now. Thanks.


----------



## Detective (Jun 30, 2015)

ae said:


> Damn it! Just spoiled something for myself.



Yes, children do eventually grow up. It's inevitable


----------



## Grape (Jun 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]WM7-PYtXtJM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2015)

detective finna go in

as the young kids would say


----------



## Yasha (Jun 30, 2015)

What the heck is finna? Use proper English, sons.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2015)

Stunna finna make you regret those words.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2015)

squat        up


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 30, 2015)

Fleetwood Mac is what I imagine Para's soundtrack to be


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 30, 2015)

that's a weird choice


----------



## Detective (Jun 30, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Fleetwood Mac is what I imagine Para's soundtrack to be



This is what I imagine Para's soundtrack to be


----------



## Ae (Jun 30, 2015)

Have to wait 5-10 years


----------



## Grape (Jun 30, 2015)

Mariachi is off the chain.

D don't know what he missing.


----------



## Detective (Jun 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


> squat        up



How about you try to squat down first, and see if your black ass's gravitional pull lets up go back up again?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


> squat        up



I'm gonna kick your balls in and feed you to the ladyboys.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 30, 2015)

u idiots know nothing about what music I actually like 

except Luc probably I guess


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 30, 2015)

my pic for your personal soundtrack would have been lcd soundsystem


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2015)

視差 said:


> u idiots know nothing about what music I actually like



The Swans
jamiroquai
Some band with "laser " in the name..

etc

edit: Major Lazer


----------



## Grape (Jun 30, 2015)

>jamiroquai


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 30, 2015)

Detective said:


> This is what I imagine Para's soundtrack to be



lmao



視差 said:


> u idiots know nothing about what music I actually like
> 
> except Luc probably I guess



You don't like Fleetwood Mac?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2015)

para hates fleetwood mac


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 30, 2015)

Even I like this song

[YOUTUBE]mrZRURcb1cM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Jun 30, 2015)

Who could blame him?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2015)

grape go your own way out this thread




get it


----------



## Grape (Jun 30, 2015)

I am this thread, fool.

Though I'm thinking I need to take another break.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2015)

>I am this thread

Well, this explains everything


----------



## Parallax (Jun 30, 2015)

i like Fleetwood Mac

rofl jamiroquai


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 30, 2015)

oh yeah
para i listened to purple rain
not for me


----------



## Parallax (Jun 30, 2015)

ur a terrible person

and I can't fucks with your music opinions no more.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 30, 2015)

...


----------



## Muah (Jun 30, 2015)

Insidious: 7/10

Insidious chapter 2: 6/10

Good trilogy so far. Lacks over the top good writing and execution. But is a great middle of the road production.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2015)

What's the type of music you go for, Luc?


----------



## Grape (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow Luc.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 30, 2015)

tfw you've said you like hundreds of songs/artists/albums in these threads and gesy has never once paid attention 

too broad a question tbh


----------



## Grape (Jun 30, 2015)

K guys I'm taking a break after tonight.

Be back in 8~ months.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2015)

catch you later, raisin

leave me your password again


----------



## Yasha (Jun 30, 2015)

Don't, Grape. Fuck Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2015)

remember when Yasha used to be nice to me

good times


----------



## Parallax (Jun 30, 2015)

yasha was nice to you?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2015)

he promised me his daughter


----------



## Detective (Jun 30, 2015)

Good luck, Grapey


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 30, 2015)

yasha being nice to you is a really bad sign tho

prolly means he wants to rape you and cannibalise you


----------



## Grape (Jun 30, 2015)

This convo is supposed to be about me, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2015)

drop off the password in my inbox and peace out, bitch


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 30, 2015)

Detective said:


> She's going to become the next great asian horse pornographer



ft            fy


----------



## Grape (Jun 30, 2015)

It is tempting to give it to you, Stunna.

Now that you're interested in such things.

But you'd probably lock me out


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2015)

Luca


----------



## Yasha (Jun 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


> remember when Yasha used to be nice to me
> 
> good times



I still am. I just hate to see bad blood in this thread. Friendly trolling is fine, but not asking someone to leave.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2015)

wat

he said he was leaving; I didn't tell him to


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2015)

and how are you gon draw a line in the sand like that

pls


----------



## Detective (Jun 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> ft            fy


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 30, 2015)

don't pretend to be remotely confused by the idea of yasha, whose whole gimmick is pretending to be a paedophilic serial killer, having a daughter involved in something fucked up


----------



## Grape (Jun 30, 2015)

i'll think about it.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 30, 2015)

Come on, let's play nice.

@Luca: I have never posted anything remotely pedophilic. You must have mistaken me for someone else.


----------



## Detective (Jun 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> don't pretend to be remotely confused by the idea of yasha, whose whole gimmick is pretending to be a paedophilic serial killer, having a daughter involved in something fucked up


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm a kind person.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2015)

GOAT reaction image


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'm a kind person.



yeah, but is that it? you didn't find a real person behind his troll exterior and gain that person's trust or something?


----------



## Detective (Jun 30, 2015)

Also, Grape knows I am the only one capable of receiving his password, and doing absolutely nothing with it for 8 months, because I would never want to log in as him, and feel disgusted with myself for having been associated with someone with such horrible movie/tv taste.

I am Switzerland. A neutral party.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yeah, but is that it? you didn't find a real person behind his troll exterior and gain that person's trust or something?


there might have been someone there once

he hasn't been seen in some time tho


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 30, 2015)

i mean, i'd log in as grape, but only so i could post porn, then post death threats in the court to be sure his account would be nuked


----------



## Yasha (Jun 30, 2015)

If I can tolerate Luca's posts, I can tolerate anything.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2015)

there are worse regs than him tho lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2015)

The point of password sharing is to.....?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2015)

it's what friends do

I have 80% of regs passwords


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


> there are worse regs than him tho lol



yeah i never said i wouldn't also do it to them

grape seems to be the only one who'd provide an opportunity like that, is all

i would, of course, do the same to yasha, mike (autistic mike, not black mike), huey, masterrace...might be harsh to do it to cyphon, though


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2015)

lol I was responding to a Yasha post


----------



## Detective (Jun 30, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The point of password sharing is to.....?



Yeah, actually I was wondering this too. I mean, why do it? I remember all the passwords I use, because I keep them stored in my GOAT memory.

Even if someone is going away for a while, they can always just leave a reminder to themselves in case they forget it, i.e. in the form of a note or text on their phone.


----------



## Detective (Jun 30, 2015)

Some days I feel like Taleran and Cyphon are like the Prince and the Pauper of bad film/tv taste.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 30, 2015)

Detective said:


> Some days I feel like Taleran and Cyphon are like the Prince and the Pauper of bad film/tv taste.





Lucaniel said:


> >taleran the upmarket version of cyphon trying to throw shade at stunna
> 
> shamefur dispray



             .


----------



## Detective (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2015)

Grape said:


> K guys I'm taking a break after tonight.
> 
> Be back in 8~ months.



See you in a couple days big homie


----------



## Parallax (Jun 30, 2015)

I trust tal more than some of you in regards to films that's for sure


----------



## Grape (Jun 30, 2015)

Welp, it's been fun guys, but I'm back to the mission for life.

Love you guys


----------



## Yasha (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Slice (Jun 30, 2015)

Grape said:


> K guys I'm taking a break after tonight.
> 
> Be back in 8~ months.



See you then!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2015)

You never flush out your weakest lamb, you manipulate it to control chaos. I thought westerners were good in this art of war thing.


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i mean, i'd log in as grape, but only so i could post porn, then post death threats in the court to be sure his account would be nuked



thats a GOAT pornflamecide


----------



## Yasha (Jun 30, 2015)

*True Detective S2E2*

Boring as hell. Dropping this.

You know a series is a lost cause when you don't give a damn when 


*Spoiler*: __ 



a main character gets killed


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2015)

yasha trying to the fill the cancerous void that was grape

stahp


----------



## Yasha (Jun 30, 2015)

Hey Warudo, let's get back on friendly terms, okay? I'm tired of bickering. You probably won't see me posting anymore in 3 months once I move to NZ and work my ass off there.


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2015)

good luck with the job then


----------



## Yasha (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks, bro


----------



## Slice (Jun 30, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah, actually I was wondering this too. I mean, *why do it?* I remember all the passwords I use, because I keep them stored in my GOAT memory.


----------



## Detective (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 30, 2015)

Walking into this thread


----------



## Saishin (Jun 30, 2015)

I need to watch the original TCM 

[youtube]Vs3981DoINw[/youtube]


----------



## Parallax (Jun 30, 2015)

you're only saying that cause you like the series but you know it to be true 

edgy series with unlikeable characters fighting a horde of monster that can die WHENEVER to give it some faux suspense and tension


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 30, 2015)

視差 said:


> you're only saying that cause you like the series but you know it to be true
> 
> edgy series with unlikeable characters fighting a horde of monster that can die WHENEVER to give it some faux suspense and tension



That's a pretty superficial comparison, the only time AoT relied on shock value was Eren's "death" while Gantz was essentially nothing but. AoT also moved into more than a monster survival story much faster than Gantz.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2015)

are you sure that was AoT's only shock value moment?


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


> are you sure that was AoT's only shock value moment?



Well, what else really was there?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2015)

I'unno, I just recall back when the show was the big thing that people would always be going on about the week's new "omg moment"


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'unno, I just recall back when the show was the big thing that people would always be going on about the week's new "omg moment"



Well, the show set a precedent with Eren's "death" that it then went on to ignore, but in between that period people were waiting for the next big thing to happen. But AoT hasn't pretended that it'll follow that direction since.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 30, 2015)

AoT tension depend a lot more in the mysteries and revelations revolving titans, that in the "anyone can die", a pretence that i would say drooped after the first chapters.


----------



## Slice (Jun 30, 2015)

Especially since the main cast of characters has quite a few guys that are apparently closet to invincible.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 30, 2015)

yo stunna that avatar is from that black mirror episode isn't it

15 million credits or sth


----------



## Garfield (Jun 30, 2015)

Watching Terminator 4 for first time. Just 25 min into it but holy fucking shit, did some middle school kid make this or something? There's just no sense of direction or storyline or segmentation or well you name it. Why did I waste my bandwidth with this utter nonsense...


----------



## Garfield (Jun 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yo stunna that avatar is from that black mirror episode isn't it
> 
> 15 million credits or sth


Didn't like Ep 2 as much. Felt like material worth 20 min was put into a longer time frame, but I think they wanted to build the feel of the monotony and that you start living in smaller "boxes" (literally and figuratively) even tho more of the world is accessible to you today


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2015)

Yeah, it's ep 2; I thought it was really dope

Salvation is pretty bad, and the plot's inane, but there's some good stuff in it. Best post-Cameron movie if only because it dropped the time travel assassination formula


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2015)

Most definitely

The new film is gonna make you wish they carried on.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 30, 2015)

One of the things that really irked me with AoT was some of the art - in particular, some of the titans just looked horrifically stupid. Difficult to take it seriously when your antagonists look so damn derp. I spent more time laughing at them than anything else  

Not for me, but the series seems to be popular. Noticed quite a bit of merchandise in the comic shops too


----------



## Ae (Jun 30, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Walking into this thread



Me too, Mike.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 30, 2015)

ae said:


> Me too, Mike.



Too much Lucrazyel over the past pages made this thread stink like a rotten piece of cheese.


----------



## Ae (Jun 30, 2015)

You're being too generous


----------



## Parallax (Jun 30, 2015)

why does Mike keep talking about Luc.  It's getting to Rukia/Stunna levels creepy.


----------



## Ae (Jun 30, 2015)

Why do you keep talking about Mike, Para?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 30, 2015)

because unfortunately i read every post in this forsaken thread.


----------



## Ae (Jun 30, 2015)

Forgive us Para, for we have sinned.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 30, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Too much Lucrazyel over the past pages made this thread stink like a rotten piece of cheese.



I totally agree.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 30, 2015)

*Breaking Bad S2*

Oh, I liked Jesse's little junkie girlfriend. 

What an explosive ending.

8.5/10


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 30, 2015)

ae said:


> Why do you keep talking about Mike, Para?



Isn't it obvious Para is jealous of me?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 30, 2015)

ae said:


> You're being too generous



Sorry, let me correct myself.

Lucrazyel made this thread smell like a 6-month-long-dead unburied rotten corpse of a giant fat man.


----------



## Jena (Jun 30, 2015)

*The Devil's Rejects* - 7/10

It was fucking dumb but I liked it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2015)

Creed looks awesome, stunna


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

It        does


----------



## Yasha (Jul 1, 2015)

Stunna finally broke through the heaven


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 1, 2015)

視差 said:


> why does Mike keep talking about Luc.  It's getting to Rukia/Stunna levels creepy.





視差 said:


> because unfortunately i read every post in this forsaken thread.



why would you even do that?

like, just don't do that, man  

i'm reading like...half the posts itt. maybe less


----------



## Slice (Jul 1, 2015)

What is it with this recent trend to only post here to talk down on other regulars? Dont you all have some movies to rate?



Yasha said:


> *Breaking Bad S2*
> 
> Oh, I liked Jesse's little junkie girlfriend.
> 
> ...



Apart from her being pretty i didnt think she was likeable at all.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 1, 2015)

Slice said:


> What is it with this recent trend to only post here to talk down on other regulars? Dont you all have some movies to rate?


i rated movies pretty recently...

also

nothing about that "trend" is recent


----------



## Yasha (Jul 1, 2015)

The new BAU member Agent Prentiss is not bad. Not Lola Glaudini, but not bad.


----------



## Slice (Jul 1, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> nothing about that "trend" is recent



Well, then its gotten worse.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 1, 2015)

cos the userbase has gotten worse


----------



## Yasha (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah, it has been getting worse. Personally I will refrain from verbally abusing Para, Stunna and Warudo, even though I had meant none of it and I have always considered them as pals. Hope it will reduce the level of shitposting in this thread and bring Jena back.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 1, 2015)

*Babadook*

Rating: Redbox it if you're buzzed

It had its creepy and scary moments, but it had too many cliches and moments that made me cringe a bit. Kid was annoying too


----------



## Yasha (Jul 1, 2015)

I would have flushed that kid down the toilet if I were his mom.

I mean, dad.


----------



## Slice (Jul 1, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Rating: Redbox it if you're buzzed



The hell does that mean?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 1, 2015)

Slice said:


> The hell does that mean?



Redbox 
westeros.org
Rent movies online at Redbox.com


----------



## Slice (Jul 1, 2015)

Never heard of the service.
He could have just said "watch it" instead.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 1, 2015)

mike is just trying to make "fetch" happen


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 1, 2015)

Felt this was appropriate for Slice right now


----------



## Slice (Jul 1, 2015)

Even if i did know the service it is a strange way to recommend something.
You dont say "Netflix this movie" either.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 1, 2015)

Redbox is basically blockbuster vending machines

Thought it was pretty common


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 1, 2015)

Slice said:


> Even if i did know the service it is a strange way to recommend something.
> You dont say "Netflix this movie" either.


i think people do say that actually


----------



## Slice (Jul 1, 2015)

And again this feels relevant





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Detective (Jul 1, 2015)

Slice said:


> And again this feels relevant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Slice


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Stunna finally broke through the heaven


tbf I broke through Heaven months ago

but yeah 



Super Mike said:


> Redbox is basically blockbuster vending machines
> 
> Thought it was pretty common


Maybe not in Germany


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 1, 2015)

*It Follows*_(2014)_ - 5/10

Very good soundtrack, but apart of that and the hot chicks, there weren't many positives. Meh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> *Babadook*
> 
> Rating: Redbox it if you're buzzed
> 
> It had its creepy and scary moments, but it had too many cliches and moments that made me cringe a bit. Kid was annoying too



Yeah



Liverbird said:


> *It Follows*_(2014)_ - 5/10
> 
> Very good soundtrack, but apart of that and the hot chicks, there weren't many positives. Meh.



What hot chicks?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm sure there are many that would regard Maika Monroe as one



edit: eh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2015)

I think the man upstairs is trying to tell you something, bro.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

if you're trying to imply that she's homely or something, I'mma need to drag out the 2/10 meme


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 1, 2015)

Freedom is merely an illusion


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]yI3v6KfR9Mw[/YOUTUBE]

Tom Hardy got the Parent Trap treatment.


----------



## Slice (Jul 1, 2015)

Your worst username so far Huey.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

is that who that is

hm


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> if you're trying to imply that she's homely or something, I'mma need to drag out the 2/10 meme



Lol, she's alright, I wasn't being completely serious.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 1, 2015)

Wouldn't have known it's Huey if you didn't say. 

So, is Stunna going to change his name to Tyrion so that Huey can tell him that famous line from Star Wars?


----------



## Detective (Jul 1, 2015)

Slice said:


> Your worst username so far Huey.



I know, right? Simply terrible

He probably couldn't keep up the 2015 Huey persona change for long, so this is his exit strategy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Freedom is merely an illusion



I was just watching the ending of killing them softly on youtube and this exact quote came up.


----------



## Slice (Jul 1, 2015)

He didnt change his 'Location' thats pretty easy to spot.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

I recognized the location, but I didn't associate it with Huey


----------



## Slice (Jul 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol, she's alright, I wasn't being completely serious.



Youre just hating because shes white.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 1, 2015)

Wasn't meant to be a secret.

This isn't a GoT reference btw, anyone whose a roosterteeth fan would get the reference


----------



## Slice (Jul 1, 2015)

Regardless of what its referencing i think it sounds very generic.
Either of you previous names was better.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 1, 2015)

I kindly disagree my worst name was Danger Doom


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 1, 2015)

Detective said:


> I know, right? Simply terrible
> 
> He probably couldn't keep up the 2015 Huey persona change for long, so this is his exit strategy.



The kindness in my heart doesn't stop just because I changed my name.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2015)

Slice said:


> Youre just hating because shes white.



I would never


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2015)

Danger Doom was actually your coolest name.

Alliterations ftw


----------



## Detective (Jul 1, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> The kindness in my heart doesn't stop just because I changed my name.



Good Guey Huey lives on





~Gesy~ said:


> Alliterations ftw



Like my name

Dat R.R


----------



## Detective (Jul 1, 2015)

You know, I wonder if Stunna took off his shirt, wrapped some bandages around his hands, and shadow boxed in front of a mirror after watching that false hope Apollo Creed Jr. trailer?

Obesity is the greatest opponent he may face


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 1, 2015)

Why can I see the penis of that man running in Stunna's sig?

What kind of message is Stunna sending to little children who visit this site?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Why can I see the penis of that man running in Stunna's sig?
> 
> What kind of message is Stunna sending to little children who visit this site?


----------



## Detective (Jul 1, 2015)

Speaking of which, I can't believe they are remaking Kindergarten Cop


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2015)

Detective said:


> Speaking of which, I can't believe they are remaking Kindergarten Cop



lol, but why?

I loved KC, but it's not like it was such an iconic film or had a particularly  unique premise.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2015)

lol @ stunna changing the sig after the dick comment.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

I imagined one of you would come to that conclusion, but if anyone's opinion was to influence my sets, it wouldn't be Von J's.


----------



## Detective (Jul 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol @ stunna changing the sig after the dick comment.



lol this reminds me of those 10 straight pages of picture discussion we had, not so long ago


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't get it tho

of all the dudes here, why are you choosing to target the highly vocal fan of musical theater and Disney pictures as the homophobe


----------



## Detective (Jul 1, 2015)

Wait, who said anything about calling you a homophobe? Why would you jump to that kind of conclusion?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I was just watching the ending of killing them softly on youtube and this exact quote came up.



killing them softly was p cool


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I imagined one of you would come to that conclusion, but if anyone's opinion was to influence my sets, it wouldn't be Von J's.



lol, prolly not, but it was enough of an interesting coincidence to afford attention.


Stunna said:


> I don't get it tho
> 
> of all the dudes here, why are you choosing to target the highly vocal fan of musical theater and Disney pictures as the homophobe



Got you there, D.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 1, 2015)

hahahahahahahahahaha Stunna changed his sig!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

I did,      yes.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I imagined one of you would come to that conclusion, but if anyone's opinion was to influence my sets, it wouldn't be Von J's.


...


----------



## Detective (Jul 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol, prolly not, but it was enough of an interesting coincidence to afford attention.
> 
> 
> Got you there, D.



But his point doesn't make sense. Liking musicals and Disney has nothing to do with proving that someone isn't a homophobe(which I wasn't accusing Stunna of being, knowing his past history and all).

I was just implying that Stunna just doesn't seem to be comfortable with any discussions regarding parts of the male body, or the critique of male aesthetics

Which is apples and oranges, really

Checkmate, Gesy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Danger Doom was actually your coolest name.
> 
> Alliterations ftw



Originally I was Gonna go with Mad King Huey but thought that was too conceited


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2015)

Detective said:


> But his point doesn't make sense. Liking musicals and Disney has nothing to do with proving that someone isn't a homophobe(which I wasn't accusing Stunna of being, knowing his past history and all).



He was making light of the fact that theater and Disney isn't exactly considered to be manly interest.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I did,      yes.



Change it back! 

I want to see that dick swinging left and right inside those sweatpants.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 1, 2015)

rewatched Hannibal's last two episodes with my friends last night, both were better the second time around with the third episode being great.  I can't wait for this arc to conclude in the next three episodes and for Red Dragon to start at the end of the month :33


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

there are worse usernames here, Huey


----------



## Reznor (Jul 1, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

